# How many of these 656 Disney Movies have you seen??



## PrincessCastMember

I've seen *159* of this list! Incredible! 

1. 1937  Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs (G)
2. 1940  Pinocchio (G)
3. 1940  Fantasia (G)
4. 1941  The Reluctant Dragon
5. 1941  Dumbo (G)
6. 1942  Bambi (G)
7. 1943  Saludos Amigos
8. 1943  Victory Through Air Power
9. 1945  The Three Caballeros (G)
10. 1946  Make Mine Music
11. 1946  Song of the South (G)
12. 1947  Fun and Fancy Free
13. 1948  Melody Time
14. 1949  So Dear to My Heart (G)
15. 1949  The Adventures of Ichabod and Mr. Toad (G)
16. 1950  Cinderella (G)
17. 1950  Treasure Island (PG)
18. 1951  Alice in Wonderland (G)
19. 1952  The Story of Robin Hood and His Merrie Men (PG)
20. 1953  Peter Pan (G)
21. 1953  The Sword and the Rose (PG)
22. 1953  The Living Desert
23. 1954  Rob Roy  The Highland Rogue
24. 1954  The Vanishing Prairie
25. 1954  20,000 Leagues Under the Sea (G)
26. 1955  Davy Crockett, King of the Wild Frontier (PG)
27. 1955  Lady and the Tramp (G)
28. 1955  The African Lion
29. 1955  The Littlest Outlaw
30. 1956  The Great Locomotive Chase
31. 1956  Davy Crockett and the River Pirates
32. 1956  Secrets of Life
33. 1956  Westward Ho the Wagons!
34. 1957  Johnny Tremain
35. 1957  Perri (G)
36. 1957  Old Yeller (G)
37. 1958  The Light in the Forest
38. 1958  White Wilderness
39. 1958  Tonka
40. 1959  Sleeping Beauty (G)
41. 1959  The Shaggy Dog (G)
42. 1959  Darby OGill and the Little People (G)
43. 1959  Third Man on the Mountain (G)
44. 1960  Toby Tyler or Ten Weeks with a Circus (G)
45. 1960  Kidnapped
46. 1960  Pollyanna (G)
47. 1960  The Sign of Zorro
48. 1960  Ten Who Dared
49. 1960  Jungle Cat
50. 1960  Swiss Family Robinson (G)
51. 1961  101 Dalmatians (G)
52. 1961  The Absent-Minded Professor (G)
53. 1961  The Parent Trap
54. 1961  Nikki, Wild Dog of the North (G)
55. 1961  Greyfriars Bobby
56. 1961  Babes in Toyland
57. 1962  Moon Pilot
58. 1962  Bon Voyage
59. 1962  Big Red
60. 1962  Almost Angels
61. 1962  The Legend of Lobo (G)
62. 1962  In Search of the Castaways (G)
63. 1963  Son of Flubber (G)
64. 1963  Miracle of the White Stallions
65. 1963  Savage Sam
66. 1963  Summer Magic
67. 1963  The Incredible Journey (G)
68. 1963  The Sword in the Stone (G)
69. 1963  The Three Lives of Thomasina (PG)
70. 1964  The Misadventures of Merlin Jones (G)
71. 1964  A Tiger Walks
72. 1964  The Moon-Spinners (PG)
73. 1964  Mary Poppins (G)
74. 1964  Emil and the Detectives
75. 1965  Those Calloways (PG)
76. 1965  The Monkeys Uncle
77. 1965  That Darn Cat (G)
78. 1966  The Ugly Dachshund
79. 1966  Lt. Robin Crusoe U.S.N. (G)
80. 1966  The Fighting Prince of Donegal
81. 1966  Follow Me, Boys! (G)
82. 1967  Monkeys, Go Home
83. 1967  The Adventures of Bullwhip Griffin
84. 1967  The Happiest Millionaire (G)
85. 1967  The Gnome-Mobile (G)
86. 1967  The Jungle Book (G)
87. 1967  Charlie, The Lonesome Cougar
88. 1968  Blackbeards Ghost (G)
89. 1968  The One and Only, Genuine, Original Family Band
90. 1968  Never a Dull Moment (G)
91. 1968  The Horse in the Gray Flannel Suit
92. 1969  The Love Bug (G)
93. 1969  Smith!
94. 1969  Rascal
95. 1969  The Computer Wore Tennis Shoes
96. 1970  King of the Grizzlies (G)
97. 1970  The Boatniks (G)
98. 1970  The Aristocats (G)
99. 1971  The Wild Country (G)
100. 1971  The Barefoot Executive (G)
101. 1971  Scandalous John (G)
102. 1971  The Million Dollar Duck (G)
103. 1971  Bedknobs and Broomsticks (G)
104. 1972  The Biscuit Eater (G)
105. 1972  Napoleon and Samantha (G)
106. 1972  Now You See Him, Now You Dont (G)
107. 1972  Run, Cougar, Run (G)
108. 1972  Snowball Express (G)
109. 1973  The Worlds Greatest Athlete (G)
110. 1973  Charley and the Angel (G)
111. 1973  One Little Indian (G)
112. 1973  Robin Hood (G)
113. 1973  Superdad (G)
114. 1974  Herbie Rides Again (G)
115. 1974  The Bears and I (G)
116. 1974  The Castaway Cowboy (G)
117. 1974  The Island at the Top of the World (G)
118. 1975  The Strongest Man in the World (G)
119. 1975  Escape to Witch Mountain (G)
120. 1975  The Apple Dumpling Gang (G)
121. 1975  One of Our Dinosaurs is Missing (G)
122. 1975  The Best of Walt Disneys True-Life Adventures (G)
123. 1976  Ride a Wild Pony (G)
124. 1976  No Deposit, No Return (G)
125. 1976  Gus (G)
126. 1976  Treasure of Matecumbe (G)
127. 1976  The Shaggy D.A. (G)
128. 1977  Freaky Friday (G)
129. 1977  The Littlest Horse Thieves (G)
130. 1977  The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh (G)
131. 1977  The Rescuers (G)
132. 1977  Herbie Goes to Monte Carlo (G)
133. 1977  Petes Dragon (G)
134. 1978  Candleshoe (G)
135. 1978  Return From Witch Mountain (G)
136. 1978  The Cat From Outer Space (G)
137. 1978  Hot Lead and Cold Feet (G)
138. 1979  The North Avenue Irregulars (G)
139. 1979  The Apple Dumpling Gang Rides Again (G)
140. 1979  Unidentified Flying Oddball (G)
141. 1979  The Black Hole (PG)
142. 1980  Midnight Madness (PG)
143. 1980  The Last Flight of Noahs Ark (G)
144. 1980  Herbie Goes Bananas (G)
145. 1981  The Devil and Max Devlin (PG)
146. 1981  Amy (G)
147. 1981  The Fox and the Hound (G)
148. 1981  Condorman (PG)
149. 1981  The Watcher in the Woods (PG)
150. 1982  Night Crossing (PG)
151. 1982  Tron (PG)
152. 1982  Tex (PG)
153. 1983  Trenchcoat (PG)
154. 1983  Something Wicked This Way Comes (PG)
155. 1983  Never Cry Wolf (PG)
156. 1984  Splash (Touchstone) (PG)
157. 1984  Tiger Town (G)
158. 1984  Country (Touchstone) (PG)
159. 1985  BabySecret of the Lost Legend (Touchstone) (PG)
160. 1985  Return to Oz (PG)
161. 1985  The Black Cauldron (PG)
162. 1985  My Science Project (Touchstone) (PG)
163. 1985  The Journey of Natty Gann (PG)
164. 1985  One Magic Christmas (G)
165. 1986  Down and Out in Beverly Hills (Touchstone) (R)
166. 1986  Off Beat (Touchstone) (R)
167. 1986  Ruthless People (Touchstone) (R)
168. 1986  The Great Mouse Detective (G)
169. 1986  Flight of the Navigator (PG)
170. 1986  Tough Guys (Touchstone) (PG)
171. 1986  The Color of Money (Touchstone) (R)
172. 1987  Outrageous Fortune (Touchstone) (R)
173. 1987  Tin Men (Touchstone) (R)
174. 1987  Ernest Goes to Camp (Touchstone) (PG)
175. 1987  Benji the Hunted (G)
176. 1987  Adventures in Babysitting (Touchstone) (PG-13)
177. 1987  Stakeout (Touchstone) (R)
178. 1987  Cant Buy Me Love (Touchstone) (PG-13)
179. 1987  Hello Again (Touchstone) (PG)
180. 1987  Three Men and a Baby (Touchstone) (PG)
181. 1987  Good Morning, Vietnam (Touchstone) (R)
182. 1988  Shoot to Kill (Touchstone) (R)
183. 1988  D.O.A. (Touchstone) (R)
184. 1988  Return to Snowy River (PG)
185. 1988  Big Business (Touchstone) (PG)
186. 1988  Who Framed Roger Rabbit (Touchstone) (PG)
187. 1988  Cocktail (Touchstone) (R)
188. 1988  The Rescue (Touchstone) (PG)
189. 1988  Heartbreak Hotel (Touchstone) (PG-13)
190. 1988  The Good Mother (Touchstone) (R)
191. 1988  Ernest Saves Christmas (Touchstone) (PG)
192. 1988  Oliver & Company (G)
193. 1988  Beaches (Touchstone) (PG-13)
194. 1989  Three Fugitives (Touchstone) (PG-13)
195. 1989  New York Stories (Touchstone) (PG)
196. 1989  Disorganized Crime (Touchstone) (R)
197. 1989  Dead Poets Society (Touchstone) (PG)
198. 1989  Honey, I Shrunk the Kids (PG)
199. 1989  Turner & Hooch (Touchstone) (PG)
200. 1989  Cheetah (G)
201. 1989  An Innocent Man (Touchstone) (R)
202. 1989  Gross Anatomy (Touchstone) (PG-13)
203. 1989  The Little Mermaid (G)
204. 1989  Blaze (Touchstone) (R)
205. 1990  Stella (Touchstone) (PG-13)
206. 1990  Where the Heart Is (Touchstone) (R)
207. 1990  Pretty Woman (Touchstone) (R)
208. 1990  Ernest Goes to Jail (Touchstone) (PG)
209. 1990  Spaced Invaders (Touchstone) (PG)
210. 1990  Fire Birds (Touchstone) (PG-13)
211. 1990  Dick Tracy (Touchstone) (PG)
212. 1990  Betsys Wedding (Touchstone) (R)
213. 1990  Arachnophobia (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
214. 1990  DuckTales: the Movie, Treasure of the Lost Lamp (Disney Movietoons) (G)
215. 1990  Taking Care of Business (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
216. 1990  Mr. Destiny (Touchstone) (PG-13)
217. 1990  The Rescuers Down Under (G)
218. 1990  Three Men and a Little Lady (Touchstone) (PG)
219. 1990  Green Card (Touchstone) (PG-13)
220. 1991  White Fang (PG)
221. 1991  Run (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
222. 1991  Scenes From a Mall (Touchstone) (R)
223. 1991  Shipwrecked (PG)
224. 1991  The Marrying Man (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
225. 1991  Oscar (Touchstone) (PG)
226. 1991  One Good Cop (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
227. 1991  What About Bob? (Touchstone) (PG)
228. 1991  Wild Hearts Cant Be Broken (G)
229. 1991  The Rocketeer (PG)
230. 1991  The Doctor (Touchstone) (PG-13)
231. 1991  V. I. Warshawski (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
232. 1991  True Identity (Touchstone) (R)
233. 1991  Paradise (Touchstone) (PG-13)
234. 1991  Deceived (Touchstone) (PG-13)
235. 1991  Ernest Scared Stupid (Touchstone) (PG)
236. 1991  Billy Bathgate (Touchstone) (R)
237. 1991  Beauty and the Beast (G)
238. 1991  Father of the Bride (Touchstone) (PG)
239. 1992  The Hand That Rocks The Cradle (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
240. 1992  Medicine Man (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
241. 1992  Blame It On The Bellboy (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
242. 1992  Noises Off (Touchstone) (PG-13)
243. 1992  Straight Talk (Hollywood Pictures) (PG)
244. 1992  Newsies (PG)
245. 1992  Passed Away (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
246. 1992  Encino Man (Hollywood Pictures) (PG)
247. 1992  Sister Act (Touchstone) (PG)
248. 1992  Honey, I Blew Up the Kid (PG)
249. 1992  A Stranger Among Us (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
250. 1992  3 Ninjas (Touchstone) (PG)
251. 1992  The Gun in Betty Lous Handbag (Touchstone) (PG-13)
252. 1992  Crossing the Bridge (Touchstone) (R)
253. 1992  Sarafina! (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
254. 1992  Captain Ron (Touchstone) (PG-13)
255. 1992  The Mighty Ducks (PG)
256. 1992  Consenting Adults (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
257. 1992  Aladdin (G)
258. 1992  The Distinguished Gentleman (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
259. 1992  The Muppet Christmas Carol (G)
260. 1993  Alive (Touchstone Pictures) (R)
261. 1993  Aspen Extreme (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
262. 1993  The Cemetery Club (Touchstone) (PG-13)
263. 1993  Homeward Bound: The Incredible Journey (G)
264. 1993  Swing Kids (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
265. 1993  A Far Off Place (PG)
266. 1993  Born Yesterday (Hollywood Pictures) (PG)
267. 1993  Adventures of Huck Finn (PG)
268. 1993  Indian Summer (Touchstone) (PG-13)
269. 1993  Bound By Honor (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
270. 1993  Super Mario Bros. (Hollywood Pictures) (PG)
271. 1993  Guilty As Sin (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
272. 1993  Life with Mikey (Touchstone) (PG)
273. 1993  Whats Love Got To Do With It (Touchstone) (R)
274. 1993  Son-In-Law (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
275. 1993  Hocus Pocus (PG)
276. 1993  Another Stakeout (Touchstone) (PG-13)
277. 1993  My Boyfriends Back (Touchstone) (PG-13)
278. 1993  Father Hood (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
279. 1993  The Joy Luck Club (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
280. 1993  Money For Nothing (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
281. 1993  The Program (Touchstone) (R)
282. 1993  Cool Runnings (PG)
283. 1993  Tim Burtons The Nightmare Before Christmas (Touchstone) (PG)
284. 1993  The Three Musketeers (PG)
285. 1993  Sister Act 2: Back in the Habit (Touchstone) (PG)
286. 1993  Tombstone (Hollywood) (R)
287. 1994  Cabin Boy (Touchstone) (PG-13)
288. 1994  The Air Up There (Hollywood) (PG)
289. 1994  Iron Will (PG)
290. 1994  My Father the Hero (Touchstone) (PG)
291. 1994  Blank Check (PG)
292. 1994  Angie (Hollywood) (R)
293. 1994  The Ref (Touchstone) (R)
294. 1994  D2: The Mighty Ducks (PG)
295. 1994  Holy Matrimony (Hollywood) (PG-13)
296. 1994  White Fang 2: The Myth of the White Wolf (PG)
297. 1994  The Inkwell (Touchstone) (R)
298. 1994  When A Man Loves A Woman (Touchstone) (R)
299. 1994  Renaissance Man (Touchstone) (PG-13)
300. 1994  The Lion King (G)
301. 1994  I Love Trouble (Touchstone) (PG)
302. 1994  Angels in the Outfield (PG)
303. 1994  In The Army Now (Hollywood) (PG)
304. 1994  Color Of Night (Hollywood) (R)
305. 1994  Its Pat (Touchstone) (PG-13)
306. 1994  Camp Nowhere (Hollywood) (PG)
307. 1994  A Simple Twist of Fate (Touchstone) (PG-13)
308. 1994  Quiz Show (Hollywood) (PG-13)
309. 1994  Terminal Velocity (Hollywood) (PG-13)
310. 1994  Ed Wood (Touchstone) (R)
311. 1994  Robert A. Heinleins The Puppet Masters (Hollywood) (R)
312. 1994  Squanto: A Warriors Tale (PG)
313. 1994  The Santa Clause (PG)
314. 1994  A Low Down Dirty Shame (Hollywood) (R)
315. 1994  Rudyard Kiplings The Jungle Book (PG)
316. 1995  Houseguest (Hollywood) (PG)
317. 1995  Bad Company (Touchstone) (R)
318. 1995  Miami Rhapsody (Hollywood) (PG-13)
319. 1995  Jerky Boys (Caravan) (R)
320. 1995  Heavyweights (PG)
321. 1995  Man of the House (PG)
322. 1995  Roommates (Hollywood) PG
323. 1995  Tall Tale (PG)
324. 1995  Funny Bones (Hollywood) (R)
325. 1995  Jefferson in Paris (Touchstone) (PG-13)
326. 1995  A Goofy Movie (G)
327. 1995  While You Were Sleeping (Hollywood) (PG)
328. 1995  A Pyromaniacs Love Story (Hollywood) (PG)
329. 1995  Crimson Tide (Hollywood) (R)
330. 1995  Mad Love (Touchstone) (PG-13)
331. 1995  Pocahontas (G)
332. 1995  Judge Dredd (Hollywood) (R)
333. 1995  Operation Dumbo Drop (PG)
334. 1995  Dangerous Minds (Hollywood) (R)
335. 1995  A Kid in King Arthurs Court (PG)
336. 1995  The Tie That Binds (Hollywood) (R)
337. 1995  Unstrung Heroes (Hollywood) (PG)
338. 1995  The Big Green (PG)
339. 1995  Dead Presidents (Hollywood) (R)
340. 1995  Feast of July (Touchstone) (R)
341. 1995  The Scarlet Letter (Hollywood) (R)
342. 1995  Frank and Ollie (PG)
343. 1995  Powder (Hollywood) (PG-13)
344. 1995  Toy Story (G)
345. 1995  Father of the Bride Part II (Touchstone) (PG)
346. 1995  Nixon (Hollywood) (R)
347. 1995  Tom and Huck (PG)
348. 1996  Mr. Hollands Opus (Hollywood) (PG)
349. 1996  White Squall (Hollywood) (PG)
350. 1996  Mr. Wrong (Touchstone) (PG-13)
351. 1996  Muppet Treasure Island (G)
352. 1996  Before and After (Hollywood) (PG-13)
353. 1996  Up Close and Personal (Touchstone) (PG-13)
354. 1996  Homeward Bound II: Lost in San Francisco (G)
355. 1996  Two Much (Touchstone) (PG-13)
356. 1996  Little Indian, Big City (Touchstone) (PG)
357. 1996  James and the Giant Peach (G)
358. 1996  Celtic Pride (Hollywood) (PG-13)
359. 1996  Last Dance (Touchstone) (R)
360. 1996  Boys (Touchstone) (PG-13)
361. 1996  Spy Hard (Hollywood) (PG-13)
362. 1996  Eddie (Hollywood) (PG-13)
363. 1996  Rock, The (Hollywood) (R)
364. 1996  The Hunchback of Notre Dame (G)
365. 1996  Phenomenon (Touchstone) (PG)
366. 1996  Kazaam (Touchstone) (PG)
367. 1996  Jack (Hollywood) (PG-13)
368. 1996  First Kid (PG)
369. 1996  The Rich Mans Wife (Hollywood) (R)
370. 1996  D3: The Mighty Ducks (PG)
371. 1996  The Associate (Hollywood) (PG-13)
372. 1996  Ransom (Touchstone) (R)
373. 1996  The War At Home (Touchstone) (R)
374. 1996  101 Dalmatians (Live) (G)
375. 1996  The Preachers Wife (Touchstone) (PG)
376. 1996  Evita (Hollywood) (PG)
377. 1997  Metro (Touchstone) (R)
378. 1997  Prefontaine (Hollywood) (PG-13)
379. 1997  Shadow Conspiracy (Hollywood) (R)
380. 1997  That Darn Cat (PG)
381. 1997  Jungle 2 Jungle (PG)
382. 1997  The Sixth Man (Touchstone) (PG-13)
383. 1997  Grosse Pointe Blank (Hollywood) (R)
384. 1997  Romy and Micheles High School Reunion (Touchstone) (R)
385. 1997  Gone Fishin (Hollywood) (PG)
386. 1997  Con Air (Touchstone) (R)
387. 1997  Hercules (G)
388. 1997  George of the Jungle (PG)
389. 1997  Nothing to Lose (Touchstone) (R)
390. 1997  Air Bud (PG)
391. 1997  G.I. Jane (Hollywood) (R)
392. 1997  A Thousand Acres (Touchstone) (R)
393. 1997  Washington Square (Hollywood) (PG)
394. 1997  Rocket Man (PG)
395. 1997  Playing God (Touchstone) (R)
396. 1997  Flubber (PG)
397. 1997  An American Werewolf in Paris (Hollywood) (R)
398. 1997  Mr. Magoo (PG)
399. 1997  Kundun (Touchstone) (PG-13)
400. 1998  Deep Rising (Hollywood) (R)
401. 1998  An Alan Smithee Film: Burn Hollywood Burn (Hollywood) (R)
402. 1998  Krippendorfs Tribe (Touchstone) (PG-13)
403. 1998  Meet the Deedles (PG)
404. 1998  He Got Game (Touchstone) (R)
405. 1998  The Horse Whisperer (Touchstone) (PG-13)
406. 1998  Six Days, Seven Nights (Touchstone) (PG-13)
407. 1998  Mulan (G)
408. 1998  Armageddon (Touchstone) (PG-13)
409. 1998  Jane Austins Mafia! (Touchstone) (PG-13)
410. 1998  The Parent Trap (PG)
411. 1998  Firelight (Hollywood) (R)
412. 1998  Simon Birch (Hollywood) (PG)
413. 1998  Holy Man (Touchstone) (PG)
414. 1998  Beloved (Touchstone) (R)
415. 1998  The Water Boy (Touchstone) (PG-13)
416. 1998  Ill Be Home for Christmas (PG)
417. 1998  Enemy of the State (Touchstone) (R)
418. 1998  A Bugs Life (G)
419. 1998  Rushmore (Touchstone) (R)
420. 1998  Mighty Joe Young (PG)
421. 1999  A Civil Action (Touchstone) (PG-13)
422. 1999  My Favorite Martian (PG)
423. 1999  The Other Sister (Touchstone) (PG-13)
424. 1999  Dougs 1st Movie (G)
425. 1999  10 Things I Hate About You (Touchstone) (PG-13)
426. 1999  Endurance (G)
427. 1999  Instinct (Touchstone) (R)
428. 1999  Tarzan (G)
429. 1999  Summer of Sam (Touchstone) (R)
430. 1999  Inspector Gadget (PG)
431. 1999  The Sixth Sense (Hollywood) (PG-13)
432. 1999  The 13th Warrior (Touchstone) (R)
433. 1999  Breakfast of Champions (Hollywood) (R)
434. 1999  Mumford (Touchstone) (R)
435. 1999  Mystery, Alaska (Hollywood) (R)
436. 1999  The Hand Behind the Mouse: The Ub Iwerks Story (G)
437. 1999  The Straight Story (G)
438. 1999  The Insider (Touchstone) (R)
439. 1999  Toy Story 2 (G)
440. 1999  Deuce Bigalow: Male Gigolo (Touchstone) (R)
441. 1999  Cradle Will Rock (Touchstone) (R)
442. 1999  Bicentennial Man (Touchstone) (PG)
443. 2000  Fantasia/2000 (IMAX) (G)
444. 2000  Play It To The Bone (Touchstone) (R)
445. 2000  Gun Shy (Hollywood) (R)
446. 2000  The Tigger Movie (G)
447. 2000  Mission to Mars (Touchstone) (PG)
448. 2000  Whispers: An Elephants Tale (G)
449. 2000  High Fidelity (Touchstone) (R)
450. 2000  Keeping the Faith (Touchstone) (PG-13)
451. 2000  Dinosaur (PG)
452. 2000  Shanghai Noon (Touchstone) (PG-13)
453. 2000  Gone in 60 Seconds (Touchstone) (PG-13)
454. 2000  Disneys The Kid (PG)
455. 2000  Coyote Ugly (Touchstone) (PG-13)
456. 2000  The Crew (Touchstone) (PG-13)
457. 2000  Duets (Hollywood) (R)
458. 2000  Remember the Titans (PG)
459. 2000  Playing Mona Lisa (no label) (R)
460. 2000  Unbreakable (Touchstone) (PG-13)
461. 2000  102 Dalmatians (G)
462. 2000  The Emperors New Groove (G)
463. 2000  O Brother, Where Art Thou? (Touchstone) (PG-13)
464. 2001  Double Take (Touchstone) (PG-13)
465. 2001  Recess: Schools Out (G)
466. 2001  Just Visiting (Hollywood) (PG-13)
467. 2001  Pearl Harbor (Touchstone) (PG-13)
468. 2001  Atlantis: The Lost Empire (PG)
469. 2001  crazy/beautiful (Touchstone) (PG-13)
470. 2001  The Princess Diaries (G)
471. 2001  Bubble Boy (Touchstone) (PG-13)
472. 2001  New Port South (Touchstone) (PG-13)
473. 2001  Max Keebles Big Move (PG)
474. 2001  Corky Romano (Touchstone) (PG-13)
475. 2001  High Heels and Low Lifes (Touchstone) (R)
476. 2001  Monsters, Inc. (G)
477. 2001  Out Cold (Touchstone) (PG-13)
478. 2001  The Royal Tenenbaums (Touchstone) (R)
479. 2002  Snow Dogs (PG)
480. 2002  The Count of Monte Cristo (Touchstone) (PG-13)
481. 2002  Return to Never Land (G)
482. 2002  Sorority Boys (Touchstone) (R)
483. 2002  The Rookie (G)
484. 2002  Big Trouble (Touchstone) (PG-13)
485. 2002  Frank McKlusky, C.I. (Touchstone) (PG-13)
486. 2002  ESPNs Ultimate X  The Movie (Touchstone) (PG)
487. 2002  Bad Company (Touchstone) (PG-13)
488. 2002  Lilo & Stitch (PG)
489. 2002  Reign of Fire (Touchstone) (PG-13)
490. 2002  The Country Bears (G)
491. 2002  Signs (Touchstone) (PG-13)
492. 2002  Spirited Away (Walt Disney Studios Presents) (PG)
493. 2002  Moonlight Mile (Touchstone) (PG-13)
494. 2002  Sweet Home Alabama (Touchstone) (PG-13)
495. 2002  Tuck Everlasting (PG)
496. 2002  Santa Clause 2 (G)
497. 2002  Treasure Planet (PG)
498. 2002  The Hot Chick (Touchstone) (PG-13)
499. 2002  The 25th Hour (Touchstone) (R)
500. 2003  The Recruit (Touchstone) (PG-13)
501. 2003  Shanghai Knights (Touchstone) (PG-13)
502. 2003  The Jungle Book 2 (G)
503. 2003  Bringing Down the House (Touchstone) (PG-13)
504. 2003  Piglets Big Movie (G)
505. 2003  Ghosts of the Abyss (G)
506. 2003  Holes (PG)
507. 2003  The Lizzie McGuire Movie (PG)
508. 2003  Finding Nemo (G)
509. 2003  Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl (PG-13)
510. 2003  Freaky Friday (PG)
511. 2003  Open Range (Touchstone) (R)
512. 2003  Hope Springs (Touchstone) (PG-13)
513. 2003  Cold Creek Manor (Touchstone) (R)
514. 2003  Under the Tuscan Sun (Touchstone) (PG-13)
515. 2003  Veronica Guerin (Touchstone) (R)
516. 2003  Brother Bear (G)
517. 2003  The Haunted Mansion (PG)
518. 2003  Calendar Girls (Touchstone) (PG-13)
519. 2003  The Young Black Stallion (G)
520. 2004  Disneys Teachers Pet (PG)
521. 2004  Miracle (PG)
522. 2004  Confessions of a Teenage Drama Queen (PG)
523. 2004  Hidalgo (Touchstone) (PG-13)
524. 2004  The Ladykillers (Touchstone) (R)
525. 2004  Home on the Range (PG)
526. 2004  The Alamo (Touchstone) (PG-13)
527. 2004  Sacred Planet (G)
528. 2004  Raising Helen (Touchstone) (PG-13)
529. 2004  Around the World in 80 Days (PG)
530. 2004  Americas Heart and Soul (PG)
531. 2004  King Arthur (Touchstone) (PG-13)
532. 2004  The Village (Touchstone) (PG-13)
533. 2004  The Princess Diaries 2 (G)
534. 2004  Mr. 3000 (Touchstone) (PG-13)
535. 2004  The Last Shot (Touchstone) (R)
536. 2004  Ladder 49 (Touchstone) (PG-13)
537. 2004  The Incredibles (PG)
538. 2004  National Treasure (PG)
539. 2004  The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou (Touchstone) (R)
540. 2005  Aliens of the Deep (G)
541. 2005  Poohs Heffalump Movie (G)
542. 2005  The Pacifier (PG)
543. 2005  Ice Princess (G)
544. 2005  A Lot Like Love (Touchstone) (PG-13)
545. 2005  The Hitchhikers Guide To the Galaxy (Touchstone) (PG)
546. 2005  Howls Moving Castle (PG)
547. 2005  Herbie: Fully Loaded (G)
548. 2005  Dark Water (Touchstone) (PG-13)
549. 2005  Sky High (PG)
550. 2005  Valiant (G)
551. 2005  Flightplan (Touchstone) (PG-13)
552. 2005  The Greatest Game Ever Played (PG)
553. 2005  Shopgirl (R) (Touchstone)
554. 2005  Chicken Little (G)
555. 2005  The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and the Wardrobe (PG)
556. 2005  Casanova (R)
557. 2006  Glory Road (PG)
558. 2006  Annapolis (Touchstone) (PG-13)
559. 2006  Roving Mars (G)
560. 2006  Eight Below (PG)
561. 2006. The Shaggy Dog (PG)
562. 2006. Stay Alive (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
563. 2006. The Wild (G)
564. 2006. Stick It (Touchstone) (PG-13)
565. 2006. Goal! The Dream Begins (Touchstone) (PG)
566. 2006. Cars (G)
567. 2006. Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Mans Chest (PG-13)
568. 2006. Step Up (Touchstone) (PG-13)
569. 2006. Invincible (PG)
570. 2006. The Guardian (Touchstone) (PG-13)
571. 2006. The Prestige (Touchstone) (PG-13)
572. 2006. The Santa Clause 3: The Escape Clause (G)
573. 2006. Deja Vu (Touchstone) (PG-13)
574. 2006. Apocalypto (Touchstone)(R)
575. 2007. Primeval (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
576. 2007. Bridge to Terabithia (PG)
577. 2007. Wild Hogs (Touchstone) (PG-13)
578. 2007. Meet the Robinsons (G)
579. 2007. The Invisible (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
580. 2007. Pirates of the Caribbean: At Worlds End (PG-13)
581. 2007. Ratatouille (G)
582. 2007. The Secret of the Magic Gourd (NR)
583. 2007. Underdog (PG)
584. 2007. The Game Plan (PG)
585. 2007. Dan in Real Life (PG-13)
586. 2007. Enchanted (PG)
587. 2007. National Treasure: Book of Secrets (PG)
588. 2008. Hannah Montana & Miley Cyrus: Best of Both Worlds Concert (G)
589. 2008. Step Up 2 the Streets (Touchstone)(PG-13)
590. 2008. College Road Trip (G)
591. 2008. The Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian (PG)
592. 2008. WALLE (G)
593. 2008. Swing Vote (Touchstone)(PG-13)
594. 2008. Tinker Bell (G)
595. 2008. Miracle at St. Anna (Touchstone) (R)
596. 2008. Beverly Hills Chihuahua (PG)
597. 2008. Morning Light (PG)
598. 2008. High School Musical 3: Senior Year (G)
599. 2008. Roadside Romeo (NR)
600. 2008. Bolt (PG)
601. 2008. Bedtime Stories (PG)
602. 2009. Confessions of a Shopaholic (Touchstone) (PG)
603. 2009. Jonas Brothers: The 3D Concert Experience (G)
604. 2009. Race to Witch Mountain (PG)
605. 2009. Hannah Montana the Movie (G)
606. 2009. Earth (Disneynature) (G)
607. 2009. Trail of the Panda (NR)
608. 2009. The Boys: The Sherman Brothers Story (PG)
609. 2009. Up (PG)
610. 2009. The Proposal (Touchstone) (PG-13)
611. 2009. G-Force (PG)
612. 2009. Ponyo (G)
613. 2009. X-Games 3D: The Movie (PG)
614. 2009. Walt & El Grupo (PG)
615. 2009. Surrogates (Touchstone) (PG-13)
616. 2009. Tinker Bell and the Lost Treasure (G)
617. 2009. Kniga Masterov (The Book of Masters) (NR)
618. 2009. Disneys A Christmas Carol (PG)
619. 2009. Old Dogs (PG)
620. 2009. The Princess and the Frog (G)
621. 2010. When in Rome (PG-13)
622. 2010. Alice in Wonderland (PG)
623. 2010. Waking Sleeping Beauty (PG)
624. 2010. The Last Song (Touchstone) (PG)
625. 2010. Oceans (Disneynature) (G)
626. 2010. Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time (PG-13)
627. 2010. Toy Story 3 (G)
628. 2010. The Sorcerers Apprentice (PG)
629. 2010. Step Up 3D (Touchstone) (PG-13)
630. 2010. Tales from Earthsea (PG-13)
631. 2010. The Switch (Miramax) (PG-13)
632. 2010. Tinker Bell and the Great Fairy Rescue (G)
633. 2010. You Again (Touchstone) (PG)
634. 2010. Secretariat (PG)
635. 2010. Tangled (PG)
636. 2010. The Tempest (Touchstone/Miramax) (PG-13)
637. 2010. Tron: Legacy (PG)
638. 2011. Once Upon a Warrior (NR)
639. 2011. Gnomeo & Juliet (Touchstone)(G)
640. 2011. I Am Number Four (Touchstone/DreamWorks) (PG-13)
641. 2011. Mars Needs Moms (PG)
642. 2011. African Cats: Kingdom of Courage (Disneynature) (G)
643. 2011. Zokkomon (NR)
644. 2011. Prom (PG)
645. 2011. Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides (PG-13)
646. 2011. Cars 2 (G)
647. 2011. Winnie the Pooh (G)
648. 2011. The Help (Touchstone/DreamWorks) (PG-13)
649. 2011. Fright Night (Touchstone/DreamWorks) (R)
650. 2011. Real Steel (Touchstone/DreamWorks) (PG-13)
651. 2011. The Muppets (PG)
652. 2011. War Horse (Touchstone/DreamWorks) (PG-13)
653. 2012. The Secret World of Arrietty (G)
654. 2012. John Carter (PG-13)
655. 2012. Chimpanzee (Disneynature)
656. 2012. Brave


----------



## Sorsha

I have seen 175 of them. All of the "classic" and modern actual Disney films and only a few of the others.  I honestly don't consider the Touchstone and Hollywood films to be Disney movies and have no desire to see most of them. 

They did miss one, however.  In 1988 Walt Disney pictures released the Miyazaki film "My Neighbor Totoro".  In fact, I think it was the first Miyazaki/Disney USA release collaboration. 

That makes my total 176.  

1. 1937  Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs (G)
2. 1940  Pinocchio (G)
3. 1940  Fantasia (G)
4. 1941  The Reluctant Dragon
5. 1941  Dumbo (G)
6. 1942  Bambi (G)
7. 1943  Saludos Amigos 
9. 1945  The Three Caballeros (G)
10. 1946  Make Mine Music
11. 1946  Song of the South (G)
12. 1947  Fun and Fancy Free
13. 1948  Melody Time
14. 1949  So Dear to My Heart (G)
15. 1949  The Adventures of Ichabod and Mr. Toad (G)
16. 1950  Cinderella (G)
18. 1951  Alice in Wonderland (G)
20. 1953  Peter Pan (G)
22. 1953  The Living Desert 
24. 1954  The Vanishing Prairie
25. 1954  20,000 Leagues Under the Sea (G)
26. 1955  Davy Crockett, King of the Wild Frontier (PG)
27. 1955  Lady and the Tramp (G) 
31. 1956  Davy Crockett and the River Pirates
32. 1956  Secrets of Life
34. 1957  Johnny Tremain 
40. 1959  Sleeping Beauty (G)
41. 1959  The Shaggy Dog (G) 
46. 1960  Pollyanna (G) 
50. 1960  Swiss Family Robinson (G)
51. 1961  101 Dalmatians (G)
52. 1961  The Absent-Minded Professor (G)
53. 1961  The Parent Trap 
56. 1961  Babes in Toyland 
60. 1962  Almost Angels
62. 1962  In Search of the Castaways (G)
63. 1963  Son of Flubber (G) 
66. 1963  Summer Magic
68. 1963  The Sword in the Stone (G)
70. 1964  The Misadventures of Merlin Jones (G) 
72. 1964  The Moon-Spinners (PG)
73. 1964  Mary Poppins (G)
76. 1965  The Monkeys Uncle
77. 1965  That Darn Cat (G) 
79. 1966  Lt. Robin Crusoe U.S.N. (G)
82. 1967  Monkeys, Go Home
86. 1967  The Jungle Book (G) 
88. 1968  Blackbeards Ghost (G)
89. 1968  The One and Only, Genuine, Original Family Band 
92. 1969  The Love Bug (G) 
95. 1969  The Computer Wore Tennis Shoes
98. 1970  The Aristocats (G)
103. 1971  Bedknobs and Broomsticks (G)
112. 1973  Robin Hood (G)
114. 1974  Herbie Rides Again (G)
119. 1975  Escape to Witch Mountain (G)
120. 1975  The Apple Dumpling Gang (G)
126. 1976  Treasure of Matecumbe (G)
127. 1976  The Shaggy D.A. (G)
130. 1977  The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh (G)
131. 1977  The Rescuers (G)
132. 1977  Herbie Goes to Monte Carlo (G)
133. 1977  Petes Dragon (G)
139. 1979  The Apple Dumpling Gang Rides Again (G)
144. 1980  Herbie Goes Bananas (G)
147. 1981  The Fox and the Hound (G)
160. 1985  Return to Oz (PG)
161. 1985  The Black Cauldron (PG)
163. 1985  The Journey of Natty Gann (PG)
168. 1986  The Great Mouse Detective (G)
180. 1987  Three Men and a Baby (Touchstone) (PG)
186. 1988  Who Framed Roger Rabbit (Touchstone) (PG)
192. 1988  Oliver & Company (G)
*** 1988 -- My Neighbor Totoro
198. 1989  Honey, I Shrunk the Kids (PG)
203. 1989  The Little Mermaid (G)
211. 1990  Dick Tracy (Touchstone) (PG)
214. 1990  DuckTales: the Movie, Treasure of the Lost Lamp (Dis Movietoons) (G)
217. 1990  The Rescuers Down Under (G)
237. 1991  Beauty and the Beast (G)
238. 1991  Father of the Bride (Touchstone) (PG)
240. 1992  Medicine Man (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
244. 1992  Newsies (PG)
246. 1992  Encino Man (Hollywood Pictures) (PG)
247. 1992  Sister Act (Touchstone) (PG)
248. 1992  Honey, I Blew Up the Kid (PG)
257. 1992  Aladdin (G)
258. 1992  The Distinguished Gentleman (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
259. 1992  The Muppet Christmas Carol (G)
263. 1993  Homeward Bound: The Incredible Journey (G)
264. 1993  Swing Kids (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
267. 1993  Adventures of Huck Finn (PG)
274. 1993  Son-In-Law (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
275. 1993  Hocus Pocus (PG)
282. 1993  Cool Runnings (PG)
283. 1993  Tim Burtons The Nightmare Before Christmas (Touchstone) (PG)
284. 1993  The Three Musketeers (PG)
285. 1993  Sister Act 2: Back in the Habit (Touchstone) (PG)
286. 1993  Tombstone (Hollywood) (R)
300. 1994  The Lion King (G)
313. 1994  The Santa Clause (PG)
326. 1995  A Goofy Movie (G)
331. 1995  Pocahontas (G)
344. 1995  Toy Story (G)
347. 1995  Tom and Huck (PG)
351. 1996  Muppet Treasure Island (G)
364. 1996  The Hunchback of Notre Dame (G)
374. 1996  101 Dalmatians (Live) (G)
376. 1996  Evita (Hollywood) (PG)
381. 1997  Jungle 2 Jungle (PG)
387. 1997  Hercules (G)
388. 1997  George of the Jungle (PG)
396. 1997  Flubber (PG)
407. 1998  Mulan (G)
410. 1998  The Parent Trap (PG)
418. 1998  A Bugs Life (G)
428. 1999  Tarzan (G)
430. 1999  Inspector Gadget (PG)
432. 1999  The 13th Warrior (Touchstone) (R)
436. 1999  The Hand Behind the Mouse: The Ub Iwerks Story (G)
439. 1999  Toy Story 2 (G)
443. 2000  Fantasia/2000 (IMAX) (G)
446. 2000  The Tigger Movie (G)
451. 2000  Dinosaur (PG)
452. 2000  Shanghai Noon (Touchstone) (PG-13)
458. 2000  Remember the Titans (PG)
461. 2000  102 Dalmatians (G)
462. 2000  The Emperors New Groove (G)
476. 2001  Monsters, Inc. (G)
481. 2002  Return to Never Land (G)
488. 2002  Lilo & Stitch (PG)
496. 2002  Santa Clause 2 (G)
501. 2003  Shanghai Knights (Touchstone) (PG-13)
502. 2003  The Jungle Book 2 (G)
504. 2003  Piglets Big Movie (G)
508. 2003  Finding Nemo (G)
509. 2003  Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl (PG-13)
516. 2003  Brother Bear (G)
517. 2003  The Haunted Mansion (PG)
523. 2004  Hidalgo (Touchstone) (PG-13)
529. 2004  Around the World in 80 Days (PG)
537. 2004  The Incredibles (PG)
538. 2004  National Treasure (PG)
541. 2005  Poohs Heffalump Movie (G)
547. 2005  Herbie: Fully Loaded (G)
561. 2006. The Shaggy Dog (PG)
566. 2006. Cars (G)
567. 2006. Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Mans Chest (PG-13)
568. 2006. Step Up (Touchstone) (PG-13)
572. 2006. The Santa Clause 3: The Escape Clause (G)
580. 2007. Pirates of the Caribbean: At Worlds End (PG-13)
581. 2007. Ratatouille (G)
587. 2007. National Treasure: Book of Secrets (PG)
589. 2008. Step Up 2 the Streets (Touchstone)(PG-13)
592. 2008. WALLE (G)
594. 2008. Tinker Bell (G)
606. 2009. Earth (Disneynature) (G)
608. 2009. The Boys: The Sherman Brothers Story (PG)
609. 2009. Up (PG)
612. 2009. Ponyo (G)
614. 2009. Walt & El Grupo (PG)
616. 2009. Tinker Bell and the Lost Treasure (G)
618. 2009. Disneys A Christmas Carol (PG)
620. 2009. The Princess and the Frog (G)
622. 2010. Alice in Wonderland (PG)
625. 2010. Oceans (Disneynature) (G)
626. 2010. Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time (PG-13)
627. 2010. Toy Story 3 (G)
628. 2010. The Sorcerers Apprentice (PG)
632. 2010. Tinker Bell and the Great Fairy Rescue (G)
635. 2010. Tangled (PG)
645. 2011. Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides (PG-13)
646. 2011. Cars 2 (G)
647. 2011. Winnie the Pooh (G)
651. 2011. The Muppets (PG)


----------



## TavieP

272. Wow.


----------



## Magix

147 for sure.  There were a few in there (older ones) that I couldn't recall for sure from the titles.


----------



## jennylyn_b

327 and so many more to go! 


_Posted  from  DISboards.com App  for  Android_


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

In part, but not the whole movie in one sitting

Seen all the way through - 121

Not seen at all or I would need to look it up. Some of the titles sound familiar but it could be from me watching parts or just because I've heard the title. 

1. 1937 – Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs (G)
2. 1940 – Pinocchio (G)
3. 1940 – Fantasia (G)
4. 1941 – The Reluctant Dragon
5. 1941 – Dumbo (G)
6. 1942 – Bambi (G)
7. 1943 – Saludos Amigos
8. 1943 – Victory Through Air Power
9. 1945 – The Three Caballeros (G)
10. 1946 – Make Mine Music
11. 1946 – Song of the South (G)
12. 1947 – Fun and Fancy Free
13. 1948 – Melody Time
14. 1949 – So Dear to My Heart (G)
15. 1949 – The Adventures of Ichabod and Mr. Toad (G)
16. 1950 – Cinderella (G)
17. 1950 – Treasure Island (PG)
18. 1951 – Alice in Wonderland (G)
19. 1952 – The Story of Robin Hood and His Merrie Men (PG)
20. 1953 – Peter Pan (G)
21. 1953 – The Sword and the Rose (PG)
22. 1953 – The Living Desert
23. 1954 – Rob Roy – The Highland Rogue
24. 1954 – The Vanishing Prairie
25. 1954 – 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea (G)
26. 1955 – Davy Crockett, King of the Wild Frontier (PG)
27. 1955 – Lady and the Tramp (G)
28. 1955 – The African Lion
29. 1955 – The Littlest Outlaw
30. 1956 – The Great Locomotive Chase
31. 1956 – Davy Crockett and the River Pirates
32. 1956 – Secrets of Life
33. 1956 – Westward Ho the Wagons!
34. 1957 – Johnny Tremain
35. 1957 – Perri (G)
36. 1957 – Old Yeller (G)
37. 1958 – The Light in the Forest
38. 1958 – White Wilderness
39. 1958 – Tonka
40. 1959 – Sleeping Beauty (G)
41. 1959 – The Shaggy Dog (G)
42. 1959 – Darby O’Gill and the Little People (G)
43. 1959 – Third Man on the Mountain (G)
44. 1960 – Toby Tyler or Ten Weeks with a Circus (G)
45. 1960 – Kidnapped
46. 1960 – Pollyanna (G)
47. 1960 – The Sign of Zorro
48. 1960 – Ten Who Dared
49. 1960 – Jungle Cat
50. 1960 – Swiss Family Robinson (G)
51. 1961 – 101 Dalmatians (G)
52. 1961 – The Absent-Minded Professor (G)
53. 1961 – The Parent Trap
54. 1961 – Nikki, Wild Dog of the North (G)
55. 1961 – Greyfriars Bobby
56. 1961 – Babes in Toyland
57. 1962 – Moon Pilot
58. 1962 – Bon Voyage
59. 1962 – Big Red
60. 1962 – Almost Angels
61. 1962 – The Legend of Lobo (G)
62. 1962 – In Search of the Castaways (G)
63. 1963 – Son of Flubber (G)
64. 1963 – Miracle of the White Stallions
65. 1963 – Savage Sam
66. 1963 – Summer Magic
67. 1963 – The Incredible Journey (G)
68. 1963 – The Sword in the Stone (G)
69. 1963 – The Three Lives of Thomasina (PG)
70. 1964 – The Misadventures of Merlin Jones (G)
71. 1964 – A Tiger Walks
72. 1964 – The Moon-Spinners (PG)
73. 1964 – Mary Poppins (G)
74. 1964 – Emil and the Detectives
75. 1965 – Those Calloways (PG)
76. 1965 – The Monkey’s Uncle
77. 1965 – That Darn Cat (G)
78. 1966 – The Ugly Dachshund
79. 1966 – Lt. Robin Crusoe U.S.N. (G)
80. 1966 – The Fighting Prince of Donegal
81. 1966 – Follow Me, Boys! (G)
82. 1967 – Monkeys, Go Home
83. 1967 – The Adventures of Bullwhip Griffin
84. 1967 – The Happiest Millionaire (G)
85. 1967 – The Gnome-Mobile (G)
86. 1967 – The Jungle Book (G)
87. 1967 – Charlie, The Lonesome Cougar
88. 1968 – Blackbeard’s Ghost (G)
89. 1968 – The One and Only, Genuine, Original Family Band
90. 1968 – Never a Dull Moment (G)
91. 1968 – The Horse in the Gray Flannel Suit
92. 1969 – The Love Bug (G)
93. 1969 – Smith!
94. 1969 – Rascal
95. 1969 – The Computer Wore Tennis Shoes
96. 1970 – King of the Grizzlies (G)
97. 1970 – The Boatniks (G)
98. 1970 – The Aristocats (G)
99. 1971 – The Wild Country (G)
100. 1971 – The Barefoot Executive (G)
101. 1971 – Scandalous John (G)
102. 1971 – The Million Dollar Duck (G)
103. 1971 – Bedknobs and Broomsticks (G)
104. 1972 – The Biscuit Eater (G)
105. 1972 – Napoleon and Samantha (G)
106. 1972 – Now You See Him, Now You Don’t (G)
107. 1972 – Run, Cougar, Run (G)
108. 1972 – Snowball Express (G)
109. 1973 – The World’s Greatest Athlete (G)
110. 1973 – Charley and the Angel (G)
111. 1973 – One Little Indian (G)
112. 1973 – Robin Hood (G)
113. 1973 – Superdad (G)
114. 1974 – Herbie Rides Again (G)
115. 1974 – The Bears and I (G)
116. 1974 – The Castaway Cowboy (G)
117. 1974 – The Island at the Top of the World (G)
118. 1975 – The Strongest Man in the World (G)
119. 1975 – Escape to Witch Mountain (G)
120. 1975 – The Apple Dumpling Gang (G)
121. 1975 – One of Our Dinosaurs is Missing (G)
122. 1975 – The Best of Walt Disney’s True-Life Adventures (G)
123. 1976 – Ride a Wild Pony (G)
124. 1976 – No Deposit, No Return (G)
125. 1976 – Gus (G)
126. 1976 – Treasure of Matecumbe (G)
127. 1976 – The Shaggy D.A. (G)
128. 1977 – Freaky Friday (G)
129. 1977 – The Littlest Horse Thieves (G)
130. 1977 – The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh (G)
131. 1977 – The Rescuers (G)
132. 1977 – Herbie Goes to Monte Carlo (G)
133. 1977 – Pete’s Dragon (G)
134. 1978 – Candleshoe (G)
135. 1978 – Return From Witch Mountain (G)
136. 1978 – The Cat From Outer Space (G)
137. 1978 – Hot Lead and Cold Feet (G)
138. 1979 – The North Avenue Irregulars (G)
139. 1979 – The Apple Dumpling Gang Rides Again (G)
140. 1979 – Unidentified Flying Oddball (G)
141. 1979 – The Black Hole (PG)
142. 1980 – Midnight Madness (PG)
143. 1980 – The Last Flight of Noah’s Ark (G)
144. 1980 – Herbie Goes Bananas (G)
145. 1981 – The Devil and Max Devlin (PG)
146. 1981 – Amy (G)
147. 1981 – The Fox and the Hound (G)
148. 1981 – Condorman (PG)
149. 1981 – The Watcher in the Woods (PG)
150. 1982 – Night Crossing (PG)
151. 1982 – Tron (PG)
152. 1982 – Tex (PG)
153. 1983 – Trenchcoat (PG)
154. 1983 – Something Wicked This Way Comes (PG)
155. 1983 – Never Cry Wolf (PG)
156. 1984 – Splash (Touchstone) (PG)
157. 1984 – Tiger Town (G)
158. 1984 – Country (Touchstone) (PG)
159. 1985 – Baby…Secret of the Lost Legend (Touchstone) (PG)
160. 1985 – Return to Oz (PG)
161. 1985 – The Black Cauldron (PG)
162. 1985 – My Science Project (Touchstone) (PG)
163. 1985 – The Journey of Natty Gann (PG)
164. 1985 – One Magic Christmas (G)
165. 1986 – Down and Out in Beverly Hills (Touchstone) (R)
166. 1986 – Off Beat (Touchstone) (R)
167. 1986 – Ruthless People (Touchstone) (R)
168. 1986 – The Great Mouse Detective (G)
169. 1986 – Flight of the Navigator (PG)
170. 1986 – Tough Guys (Touchstone) (PG)
171. 1986 – The Color of Money (Touchstone) (R)
172. 1987 – Outrageous Fortune (Touchstone) (R)
173. 1987 – Tin Men (Touchstone) (R)
174. 1987 – Ernest Goes to Camp (Touchstone) (PG)
175. 1987 – Benji the Hunted (G)
176. 1987 – Adventures in Babysitting (Touchstone) (PG-13)
177. 1987 – Stakeout (Touchstone) (R)
178. 1987 – Can’t Buy Me Love (Touchstone) (PG-13)
179. 1987 – Hello Again (Touchstone) (PG)
180. 1987 – Three Men and a Baby (Touchstone) (PG)
181. 1987 – Good Morning, Vietnam (Touchstone) (R)
182. 1988 – Shoot to Kill (Touchstone) (R)
183. 1988 – D.O.A. (Touchstone) (R)
184. 1988 – Return to Snowy River (PG)
185. 1988 – Big Business (Touchstone) (PG)
186. 1988 – Who Framed Roger Rabbit (Touchstone) (PG)
187. 1988 – Cocktail (Touchstone) (R)
188. 1988 – The Rescue (Touchstone) (PG)
189. 1988 – Heartbreak Hotel (Touchstone) (PG-13)
190. 1988 – The Good Mother (Touchstone) (R)
191. 1988 – Ernest Saves Christmas (Touchstone) (PG)
192. 1988 – Oliver & Company (G)
193. 1988 – Beaches (Touchstone) (PG-13)
194. 1989 – Three Fugitives (Touchstone) (PG-13)
195. 1989 – New York Stories (Touchstone) (PG)
196. 1989 – Disorganized Crime (Touchstone) (R)
197. 1989 – Dead Poets Society (Touchstone) (PG)
198. 1989 – Honey, I Shrunk the Kids (PG)
199. 1989 – Turner & Hooch (Touchstone) (PG)
200. 1989 – Cheetah (G)
201. 1989 – An Innocent Man (Touchstone) (R)
202. 1989 – Gross Anatomy (Touchstone) (PG-13)
203. 1989 – The Little Mermaid (G)
204. 1989 – Blaze (Touchstone) (R)
205. 1990 – Stella (Touchstone) (PG-13)
206. 1990 – Where the Heart Is (Touchstone) (R)
207. 1990 – Pretty Woman (Touchstone) (R)
208. 1990 – Ernest Goes to Jail (Touchstone) (PG)
209. 1990 – Spaced Invaders (Touchstone) (PG)
210. 1990 – Fire Birds (Touchstone) (PG-13)
211. 1990 – Dick Tracy (Touchstone) (PG)
212. 1990 – Betsy’s Wedding (Touchstone) (R)
213. 1990 – Arachnophobia (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
214. 1990 – DuckTales: the Movie, Treasure of the Lost Lamp (Disney Movietoons) (G)
215. 1990 – Taking Care of Business (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
216. 1990 – Mr. Destiny (Touchstone) (PG-13)
217. 1990 – The Rescuers Down Under (G)
218. 1990 – Three Men and a Little Lady (Touchstone) (PG)
219. 1990 – Green Card (Touchstone) (PG-13)
220. 1991 – White Fang (PG)
221. 1991 – Run (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
222. 1991 – Scenes From a Mall (Touchstone) (R)
223. 1991 – Shipwrecked (PG)
224. 1991 – The Marrying Man (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
225. 1991 – Oscar (Touchstone) (PG)
226. 1991 – One Good Cop (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
227. 1991 – What About Bob? (Touchstone) (PG)
228. 1991 – Wild Hearts Can’t Be Broken (G)
229. 1991 – The Rocketeer (PG)
230. 1991 – The Doctor (Touchstone) (PG-13)
231. 1991 – V. I. Warshawski (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
232. 1991 – True Identity (Touchstone) (R)
233. 1991 – Paradise (Touchstone) (PG-13)
234. 1991 – Deceived (Touchstone) (PG-13)
235. 1991 – Ernest Scared Stupid (Touchstone) (PG)
236. 1991 – Billy Bathgate (Touchstone) (R)
237. 1991 – Beauty and the Beast (G)
238. 1991 – Father of the Bride (Touchstone) (PG)
239. 1992 – The Hand That Rocks The Cradle (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
240. 1992 – Medicine Man (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
241. 1992 – Blame It On The Bellboy (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
242. 1992 – Noises Off (Touchstone) (PG-13)
243. 1992 – Straight Talk (Hollywood Pictures) (PG)
244. 1992 – Newsies (PG)
245. 1992 – Passed Away (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
246. 1992 – Encino Man (Hollywood Pictures) (PG)
247. 1992 – Sister Act (Touchstone) (PG)
248. 1992 – Honey, I Blew Up the Kid (PG)
249. 1992 – A Stranger Among Us (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
250. 1992 – 3 Ninjas (Touchstone) (PG)
251. 1992 – The Gun in Betty Lou’s Handbag (Touchstone) (PG-13)
252. 1992 – Crossing the Bridge (Touchstone) (R)
253. 1992 – Sarafina! (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
254. 1992 – Captain Ron (Touchstone) (PG-13)
255. 1992 – The Mighty Ducks (PG)
256. 1992 – Consenting Adults (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
257. 1992 – Aladdin (G)
258. 1992 – The Distinguished Gentleman (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
259. 1992 – The Muppet Christmas Carol (G)
260. 1993 – Alive (Touchstone Pictures) (R)
261. 1993 – Aspen Extreme (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
262. 1993 – The Cemetery Club (Touchstone) (PG-13)
263. 1993 – Homeward Bound: The Incredible Journey (G)
264. 1993 – Swing Kids (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
265. 1993 – A Far Off Place (PG)
266. 1993 – Born Yesterday (Hollywood Pictures) (PG)
267. 1993 – Adventures of Huck Finn (PG)
268. 1993 – Indian Summer (Touchstone) (PG-13)
269. 1993 – Bound By Honor (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
270. 1993 – Super Mario Bros. (Hollywood Pictures) (PG)
271. 1993 – Guilty As Sin (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
272. 1993 – Life with Mikey (Touchstone) (PG)
273. 1993 – What’s Love Got To Do With It (Touchstone) (R)
274. 1993 – Son-In-Law (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
275. 1993 – Hocus Pocus (PG)
276. 1993 – Another Stakeout (Touchstone) (PG-13)
277. 1993 – My Boyfriend’s Back (Touchstone) (PG-13)
278. 1993 – Father Hood (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
279. 1993 – The Joy Luck Club (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
280. 1993 – Money For Nothing (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
281. 1993 – The Program (Touchstone) (R)
282. 1993 – Cool Runnings (PG)
283. 1993 – Tim Burton’s The Nightmare Before Christmas (Touchstone) (PG)
284. 1993 – The Three Musketeers (PG)
285. 1993 – Sister Act 2: Back in the Habit (Touchstone) (PG)
286. 1993 – Tombstone (Hollywood) (R)
287. 1994 – Cabin Boy (Touchstone) (PG-13)
288. 1994 – The Air Up There (Hollywood) (PG)
289. 1994 – Iron Will (PG)
290. 1994 – My Father the Hero (Touchstone) (PG)
291. 1994 – Blank Check (PG)
292. 1994 – Angie (Hollywood) (R)
293. 1994 – The Ref (Touchstone) (R)
294. 1994 – D2: The Mighty Ducks (PG)
295. 1994 – Holy Matrimony (Hollywood) (PG-13)
296. 1994 – White Fang 2: The Myth of the White Wolf (PG)
297. 1994 – The Inkwell (Touchstone) (R)
298. 1994 – When A Man Loves A Woman (Touchstone) (R)
299. 1994 – Renaissance Man (Touchstone) (PG-13)
300. 1994 – The Lion King (G)
301. 1994 – I Love Trouble (Touchstone) (PG)
302. 1994 – Angels in the Outfield (PG)
303. 1994 – In The Army Now (Hollywood) (PG)
304. 1994 – Color Of Night (Hollywood) (R)
305. 1994 – It’s Pat (Touchstone) (PG-13)
306. 1994 – Camp Nowhere (Hollywood) (PG)
307. 1994 – A Simple Twist of Fate (Touchstone) (PG-13)
308. 1994 – Quiz Show (Hollywood) (PG-13)
309. 1994 – Terminal Velocity (Hollywood) (PG-13)
310. 1994 – Ed Wood (Touchstone) (R)
311. 1994 – Robert A. Heinlein’s The Puppet Masters (Hollywood) (R)
312. 1994 – Squanto: A Warrior’s Tale (PG)
313. 1994 – The Santa Clause (PG)
314. 1994 – A Low Down Dirty Shame (Hollywood) (R)
315. 1994 – Rudyard Kipling’s The Jungle Book (PG)
316. 1995 – Houseguest (Hollywood) (PG)
317. 1995 – Bad Company (Touchstone) (R)
318. 1995 – Miami Rhapsody (Hollywood) (PG-13)
319. 1995 – Jerky Boys (Caravan) (R)
320. 1995 – Heavyweights (PG)
321. 1995 – Man of the House (PG)
322. 1995 – Roommates (Hollywood) PG
323. 1995 – Tall Tale (PG)
324. 1995 – Funny Bones (Hollywood) (R)
325. 1995 – Jefferson in Paris (Touchstone) (PG-13)
326. 1995 – A Goofy Movie (G)
327. 1995 – While You Were Sleeping (Hollywood) (PG)
328. 1995 – A Pyromaniac’s Love Story (Hollywood) (PG)
329. 1995 – Crimson Tide (Hollywood) (R)
330. 1995 – Mad Love (Touchstone) (PG-13)
331. 1995 – Pocahontas (G)
332. 1995 – Judge Dredd (Hollywood) (R)
333. 1995 – Operation Dumbo Drop (PG)
334. 1995 – Dangerous Minds (Hollywood) (R)
335. 1995 – A Kid in King Arthur’s Court (PG)
336. 1995 – The Tie That Binds (Hollywood) (R)
337. 1995 – Unstrung Heroes (Hollywood) (PG)
338. 1995 – The Big Green (PG)
339. 1995 – Dead Presidents (Hollywood) (R)
340. 1995 – Feast of July (Touchstone) (R)
341. 1995 – The Scarlet Letter (Hollywood) (R)
342. 1995 – Frank and Ollie (PG)
343. 1995 – Powder (Hollywood) (PG-13)
344. 1995 – Toy Story (G)
345. 1995 – Father of the Bride Part II (Touchstone) (PG)
346. 1995 – Nixon (Hollywood) (R)
347. 1995 – Tom and Huck (PG)
348. 1996 – Mr. Holland’s Opus (Hollywood) (PG)
349. 1996 – White Squall (Hollywood) (PG)
350. 1996 – Mr. Wrong (Touchstone) (PG-13)
351. 1996 – Muppet Treasure Island (G)
352. 1996 – Before and After (Hollywood) (PG-13)
353. 1996 – Up Close and Personal (Touchstone) (PG-13)
354. 1996 – Homeward Bound II: Lost in San Francisco (G)
355. 1996 – Two Much (Touchstone) (PG-13)
356. 1996 – Little Indian, Big City (Touchstone) (PG)
357. 1996 – James and the Giant Peach (G)
358. 1996 – Celtic Pride (Hollywood) (PG-13)
359. 1996 – Last Dance (Touchstone) (R)
360. 1996 – Boys (Touchstone) (PG-13)
361. 1996 – Spy Hard (Hollywood) (PG-13)
362. 1996 – Eddie (Hollywood) (PG-13)
363. 1996 – Rock, The (Hollywood) (R)
364. 1996 – The Hunchback of Notre Dame (G)
365. 1996 – Phenomenon (Touchstone) (PG)
366. 1996 – Kazaam (Touchstone) (PG)
367. 1996 – Jack (Hollywood) (PG-13)
368. 1996 – First Kid (PG)
369. 1996 – The Rich Man’s Wife (Hollywood) (R)
370. 1996 – D3: The Mighty Ducks (PG)
371. 1996 – The Associate (Hollywood) (PG-13)
372. 1996 – Ransom (Touchstone) (R)
373. 1996 – The War At Home (Touchstone) (R)
374. 1996 – 101 Dalmatians (Live) (G)
375. 1996 – The Preacher’s Wife (Touchstone) (PG)
376. 1996 – Evita (Hollywood) (PG)
377. 1997 – Metro (Touchstone) (R)
378. 1997 – Prefontaine (Hollywood) (PG-13)
379. 1997 – Shadow Conspiracy (Hollywood) (R)
380. 1997 – That Darn Cat (PG)
381. 1997 – Jungle 2 Jungle (PG)
382. 1997 – The Sixth Man (Touchstone) (PG-13)
383. 1997 – Grosse Pointe Blank (Hollywood) (R)
384. 1997 – Romy and Michele’s High School Reunion (Touchstone) (R)
385. 1997 – Gone Fishin’ (Hollywood) (PG)
386. 1997 – Con Air (Touchstone) (R)
387. 1997 – Hercules (G)
388. 1997 – George of the Jungle (PG)
389. 1997 – Nothing to Lose (Touchstone) (R)
390. 1997 – Air Bud (PG)
391. 1997 – G.I. Jane (Hollywood) (R)
392. 1997 – A Thousand Acres (Touchstone) (R)
393. 1997 – Washington Square (Hollywood) (PG)
394. 1997 – Rocket Man (PG)
395. 1997 – Playing God (Touchstone) (R)
396. 1997 – Flubber (PG)
397. 1997 – An American Werewolf in Paris (Hollywood) (R)
398. 1997 – Mr. Magoo (PG)
399. 1997 – Kundun (Touchstone) (PG-13)
400. 1998 – Deep Rising (Hollywood) (R)
401. 1998 – An Alan Smithee Film: Burn Hollywood Burn (Hollywood) (R)
402. 1998 – Krippendorf’s Tribe (Touchstone) (PG-13)
403. 1998 – Meet the Deedles (PG)
404. 1998 – He Got Game (Touchstone) (R)
405. 1998 – The Horse Whisperer (Touchstone) (PG-13)
406. 1998 – Six Days, Seven Nights (Touchstone) (PG-13)
407. 1998 – Mulan (G)
408. 1998 – Armageddon (Touchstone) (PG-13)
409. 1998 – Jane Austin’s Mafia! (Touchstone) (PG-13)
410. 1998 – The Parent Trap (PG)
411. 1998 – Firelight (Hollywood) (R)
412. 1998 – Simon Birch (Hollywood) (PG)
413. 1998 – Holy Man (Touchstone) (PG)
414. 1998 – Beloved (Touchstone) (R)
415. 1998 – The Water Boy (Touchstone) (PG-13)
416. 1998 – I’ll Be Home for Christmas (PG)
417. 1998 – Enemy of the State (Touchstone) (R)
418. 1998 – A Bug’s Life (G)
419. 1998 – Rushmore (Touchstone) (R)
420. 1998 – Mighty Joe Young (PG)
421. 1999 – A Civil Action (Touchstone) (PG-13)
422. 1999 – My Favorite Martian (PG)
423. 1999 – The Other Sister (Touchstone) (PG-13)
424. 1999 – Doug’s 1st Movie (G)
425. 1999 – 10 Things I Hate About You (Touchstone) (PG-13)
426. 1999 – Endurance (G)
427. 1999 – Instinct (Touchstone) (R)
428. 1999 – Tarzan (G)
429. 1999 – Summer of Sam (Touchstone) (R)
430. 1999 – Inspector Gadget (PG)
431. 1999 – The Sixth Sense (Hollywood) (PG-13)
432. 1999 – The 13th Warrior (Touchstone) (R)
433. 1999 – Breakfast of Champions (Hollywood) (R)
434. 1999 – Mumford (Touchstone) (R)
435. 1999 – Mystery, Alaska (Hollywood) (R)
436. 1999 – The Hand Behind the Mouse: The Ub Iwerks Story (G)
437. 1999 – The Straight Story (G)
438. 1999 – The Insider (Touchstone) (R)
439. 1999 – Toy Story 2 (G)
440. 1999 – Deuce Bigalow: Male Gigolo (Touchstone) (R)
441. 1999 – Cradle Will Rock (Touchstone) (R)
442. 1999 – Bicentennial Man (Touchstone) (PG)
443. 2000 – Fantasia/2000 (IMAX) (G)
444. 2000 – Play It To The Bone (Touchstone) (R)
445. 2000 – Gun Shy (Hollywood) (R)
446. 2000 – The Tigger Movie (G)
447. 2000 – Mission to Mars (Touchstone) (PG)
448. 2000 – Whispers: An Elephant’s Tale (G)
449. 2000 – High Fidelity (Touchstone) (R)
450. 2000 – Keeping the Faith (Touchstone) (PG-13)
451. 2000 – Dinosaur (PG)
452. 2000 – Shanghai Noon (Touchstone) (PG-13)
453. 2000 – Gone in 60 Seconds (Touchstone) (PG-13)
454. 2000 – Disney’s The Kid (PG)
455. 2000 – Coyote Ugly (Touchstone) (PG-13)
456. 2000 – The Crew (Touchstone) (PG-13)
457. 2000 – Duets (Hollywood) (R)
458. 2000 – Remember the Titans (PG)
459. 2000 – Playing Mona Lisa (no label) (R)
460. 2000 – Unbreakable (Touchstone) (PG-13)
461. 2000 – 102 Dalmatians (G)
462. 2000 – The Emperor’s New Groove (G)
463. 2000 – O Brother, Where Art Thou? (Touchstone) (PG-13)
464. 2001 – Double Take (Touchstone) (PG-13)
465. 2001 – Recess: School’s Out (G)
466. 2001 – Just Visiting (Hollywood) (PG-13)
467. 2001 – Pearl Harbor (Touchstone) (PG-13)
468. 2001 – Atlantis: The Lost Empire (PG)
469. 2001 – crazy/beautiful (Touchstone) (PG-13)
470. 2001 – The Princess Diaries (G)
471. 2001 – Bubble Boy (Touchstone) (PG-13)
472. 2001 – New Port South (Touchstone) (PG-13)
473. 2001 – Max Keeble’s Big Move (PG)
474. 2001 – Corky Romano (Touchstone) (PG-13)
475. 2001 – High Heels and Low Lifes (Touchstone) (R)
476. 2001 – Monsters, Inc. (G)
477. 2001 – Out Cold (Touchstone) (PG-13)
478. 2001 – The Royal Tenenbaums (Touchstone) (R)
479. 2002 – Snow Dogs (PG)
480. 2002 – The Count of Monte Cristo (Touchstone) (PG-13)
481. 2002 – Return to Never Land (G)
482. 2002 – Sorority Boys (Touchstone) (R)
483. 2002 – The Rookie (G)
484. 2002 – Big Trouble (Touchstone) (PG-13)
485. 2002 – Frank McKlusky, C.I. (Touchstone) (PG-13)
486. 2002 – ESPN’s Ultimate X – The Movie (Touchstone) (PG)
487. 2002 – Bad Company (Touchstone) (PG-13)
488. 2002 – Lilo & Stitch (PG)
489. 2002 – Reign of Fire (Touchstone) (PG-13)
490. 2002 – The Country Bears (G)
491. 2002 – Signs (Touchstone) (PG-13)
492. 2002 – Spirited Away (Walt Disney Studios Presents) (PG)
493. 2002 – Moonlight Mile (Touchstone) (PG-13)
494. 2002 – Sweet Home Alabama (Touchstone) (PG-13)
495. 2002 – Tuck Everlasting (PG)
496. 2002 – Santa Clause 2 (G)
497. 2002 – Treasure Planet (PG)
498. 2002 – The Hot Chick (Touchstone) (PG-13)
499. 2002 – The 25th Hour (Touchstone) (R)
500. 2003 – The Recruit (Touchstone) (PG-13)
501. 2003 – Shanghai Knights (Touchstone) (PG-13)
502. 2003 – The Jungle Book 2 (G)
503. 2003 – Bringing Down the House (Touchstone) (PG-13)
504. 2003 – Piglet’s Big Movie (G)
505. 2003 – Ghosts of the Abyss (G)
506. 2003 – Holes (PG)
507. 2003 – The Lizzie McGuire Movie (PG)
508. 2003 – Finding Nemo (G)
509. 2003 – Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl (PG-13)
510. 2003 – Freaky Friday (PG)
511. 2003 – Open Range (Touchstone) (R)
512. 2003 – Hope Springs (Touchstone) (PG-13)
513. 2003 – Cold Creek Manor (Touchstone) (R)
514. 2003 – Under the Tuscan Sun (Touchstone) (PG-13)
515. 2003 – Veronica Guerin (Touchstone) (R)
516. 2003 – Brother Bear (G)
517. 2003 – The Haunted Mansion (PG)
518. 2003 – Calendar Girls (Touchstone) (PG-13)
519. 2003 – The Young Black Stallion (G)
520. 2004 – Disney’s Teacher’s Pet (PG)
521. 2004 – Miracle (PG)
522. 2004 – Confessions of a Teenage Drama Queen (PG)
523. 2004 – Hidalgo (Touchstone) (PG-13)
524. 2004 – The Ladykillers (Touchstone) (R)
525. 2004 – Home on the Range (PG)
526. 2004 – The Alamo (Touchstone) (PG-13)
527. 2004 – Sacred Planet (G)
528. 2004 – Raising Helen (Touchstone) (PG-13)
529. 2004 – Around the World in 80 Days (PG)
530. 2004 – America’s Heart and Soul (PG)
531. 2004 – King Arthur (Touchstone) (PG-13)
532. 2004 – The Village (Touchstone) (PG-13)
533. 2004 – The Princess Diaries 2 (G)
534. 2004 – Mr. 3000 (Touchstone) (PG-13)
535. 2004 – The Last Shot (Touchstone) (R)
536. 2004 – Ladder 49 (Touchstone) (PG-13)
537. 2004 – The Incredibles (PG)
538. 2004 – National Treasure (PG)
539. 2004 – The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou (Touchstone) (R)
540. 2005 – Aliens of the Deep (G)
541. 2005 – Pooh’s Heffalump Movie (G)
542. 2005 – The Pacifier (PG)
543. 2005 – Ice Princess (G)
544. 2005 – A Lot Like Love (Touchstone) (PG-13)
545. 2005 – The Hitchhiker’s Guide To the Galaxy (Touchstone) (PG)
546. 2005 – Howl’s Moving Castle (PG)
547. 2005 – Herbie: Fully Loaded (G)
548. 2005 – Dark Water (Touchstone) (PG-13)
549. 2005 – Sky High (PG)
550. 2005 – Valiant (G)
551. 2005 – Flightplan (Touchstone) (PG-13)
552. 2005 – The Greatest Game Ever Played (PG)
553. 2005 – Shopgirl (R) (Touchstone)
554. 2005 – Chicken Little (G)
555. 2005 – The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and the Wardrobe (PG)
556. 2005 – Casanova (R)
557. 2006 – Glory Road (PG)
558. 2006 – Annapolis (Touchstone) (PG-13)
559. 2006 – Roving Mars (G)
560. 2006 – Eight Below (PG)
561. 2006. The Shaggy Dog (PG)
562. 2006. Stay Alive (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
563. 2006. The Wild (G)
564. 2006. Stick It (Touchstone) (PG-13)
565. 2006. Goal! The Dream Begins (Touchstone) (PG)
566. 2006. Cars (G)
567. 2006. Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man’s Chest (PG-13)
568. 2006. Step Up (Touchstone) (PG-13)
569. 2006. Invincible (PG)
570. 2006. The Guardian (Touchstone) (PG-13)
571. 2006. The Prestige (Touchstone) (PG-13)
572. 2006. The Santa Clause 3: The Escape Clause (G)
573. 2006. Deja Vu (Touchstone) (PG-13)
574. 2006. Apocalypto (Touchstone)(R)
575. 2007. Primeval (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
576. 2007. Bridge to Terabithia (PG)
577. 2007. Wild Hogs (Touchstone) (PG-13)
578. 2007. Meet the Robinsons (G)
579. 2007. The Invisible (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
580. 2007. Pirates of the Caribbean: At World’s End (PG-13)
581. 2007. Ratatouille (G)
582. 2007. The Secret of the Magic Gourd (NR)
583. 2007. Underdog (PG)
584. 2007. The Game Plan (PG)
585. 2007. Dan in Real Life (PG-13)
586. 2007. Enchanted (PG)
587. 2007. National Treasure: Book of Secrets (PG)
588. 2008. Hannah Montana & Miley Cyrus: Best of Both Worlds Concert (G)
589. 2008. Step Up 2 the Streets (Touchstone)(PG-13)
590. 2008. College Road Trip (G)
591. 2008. The Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian (PG)
592. 2008. WALL•E (G)
593. 2008. Swing Vote (Touchstone)(PG-13)
594. 2008. Tinker Bell (G)
595. 2008. Miracle at St. Anna (Touchstone) (R)
596. 2008. Beverly Hills Chihuahua (PG)
597. 2008. Morning Light (PG)
598. 2008. High School Musical 3: Senior Year (G)
599. 2008. Roadside Romeo (NR)
600. 2008. Bolt (PG)
601. 2008. Bedtime Stories (PG)
602. 2009. Confessions of a Shopaholic (Touchstone) (PG)
603. 2009. Jonas Brothers: The 3D Concert Experience (G)
604. 2009. Race to Witch Mountain (PG)
605. 2009. Hannah Montana the Movie (G)
606. 2009. Earth (Disneynature) (G)
607. 2009. Trail of the Panda (NR)
608. 2009. The Boys: The Sherman Brothers’ Story (PG)
609. 2009. Up (PG)
610. 2009. The Proposal (Touchstone) (PG-13)
611. 2009. G-Force (PG)
612. 2009. Ponyo (G)
613. 2009. X-Games 3D: The Movie (PG)
614. 2009. Walt & El Grupo (PG)
615. 2009. Surrogates (Touchstone) (PG-13)
616. 2009. Tinker Bell and the Lost Treasure (G)
617. 2009. Kniga Masterov (The Book of Masters) (NR)
618. 2009. Disney’s A Christmas Carol (PG)
619. 2009. Old Dogs (PG)
620. 2009. The Princess and the Frog (G)
621. 2010. When in Rome (PG-13)
622. 2010. Alice in Wonderland (PG)
623. 2010. Waking Sleeping Beauty (PG)
624. 2010. The Last Song (Touchstone) (PG)
625. 2010. Oceans (Disneynature) (G)
626. 2010. Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time (PG-13)
627. 2010. Toy Story 3 (G)
628. 2010. The Sorcerer’s Apprentice (PG)
629. 2010. Step Up 3D (Touchstone) (PG-13)
630. 2010. Tales from Earthsea (PG-13)
631. 2010. The Switch (Miramax) (PG-13)
632. 2010. Tinker Bell and the Great Fairy Rescue (G)
633. 2010. You Again (Touchstone) (PG)
634. 2010. Secretariat (PG)
635. 2010. Tangled (PG)
636. 2010. The Tempest (Touchstone/Miramax) (PG-13)
637. 2010. Tron: Legacy (PG)
638. 2011. Once Upon a Warrior (NR)
639. 2011. Gnomeo & Juliet (Touchstone)(G)
640. 2011. I Am Number Four (Touchstone/DreamWorks) (PG-13)
641. 2011. Mars Needs Moms (PG)
642. 2011. African Cats: Kingdom of Courage (Disneynature) (G)
643. 2011. Zokkomon (NR)
644. 2011. Prom (PG)
645. 2011. Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides (PG-13)
646. 2011. Cars 2 (G)
647. 2011. Winnie the Pooh (G)
648. 2011. The Help (Touchstone/DreamWorks) (PG-13)
649. 2011. Fright Night (Touchstone/DreamWorks) (R)
650. 2011. Real Steel (Touchstone/DreamWorks) (PG-13)
651. 2011. The Muppets (PG)
652. 2011. War Horse (Touchstone/DreamWorks) (PG-13)
653. 2012. The Secret World of Arrietty (G)
654. 2012. John Carter (PG-13)
655. 2012. Chimpanzee (Disneynature)
656. 2012. Brave


----------



## Luv0fDisney

I guess i'm a newbie at these films since i only seen 76. lol


----------



## WDWsweetsixteengirl

I've see 122. I have some movie watching to do.


----------



## poorunfortunatesouls

157 by age 25...not bad...


----------



## KeroKero

Bold = I've seen it.  I've got a long way to go still. - Only 91 

*1. 1937  Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs (G)*
*2. 1940  Pinocchio (G)*
*3. 1940  Fantasia (G)*
4. 1941  The Reluctant Dragon
*5. 1941  Dumbo (G)*
*6. 1942  Bambi (G)*
*7. 1943  Saludos Amigos 
9. 1945  The Three Caballeros (G)*
10. 1946  Make Mine Music
11. 1946  Song of the South (G)
12. 1947  Fun and Fancy Free
*13. 1948  Melody Time*
14. 1949  So Dear to My Heart (G)
15. 1949  The Adventures of Ichabod and Mr. Toad (G)
*16. 1950  Cinderella (G)
18. 1951  Alice in Wonderland (G)
20. 1953  Peter Pan (G)*
22. 1953  The Living Desert 
24. 1954  The Vanishing Prairie
25. 1954  20,000 Leagues Under the Sea (G)
26. 1955  Davy Crockett, King of the Wild Frontier (PG)
*27. 1955  Lady and the Tramp (G) *
31. 1956  Davy Crockett and the River Pirates
32. 1956  Secrets of Life
34. 1957  Johnny Tremain 
*40. 1959  Sleeping Beauty (G)
41. 1959  The Shaggy Dog (G) 
46. 1960  Pollyanna (G) *
50. 1960  Swiss Family Robinson (G)
*51. 1961  101 Dalmatians (G)*
52. 1961  The Absent-Minded Professor (G)
*53. 1961  The Parent Trap *
56. 1961  Babes in Toyland 
60. 1962  Almost Angels
62. 1962  In Search of the Castaways (G)
63. 1963  Son of Flubber (G) 
66. 1963  Summer Magic
*68. 1963  The Sword in the Stone (G)*
70. 1964  The Misadventures of Merlin Jones (G) 
72. 1964  The Moon-Spinners (PG)
*73. 1964  Mary Poppins (G)*
76. 1965  The Monkeys Uncle
77. 1965  That Darn Cat (G) 
79. 1966  Lt. Robin Crusoe U.S.N. (G)
82. 1967  Monkeys, Go Home
*86. 1967  The Jungle Book (G) *
88. 1968  Blackbeards Ghost (G)
89. 1968  The One and Only, Genuine, Original Family Band 
*92. 1969  The Love Bug (G) *
95. 1969  The Computer Wore Tennis Shoes
*98. 1970  The Aristocats (G)*
*103. 1971  Bedknobs and Broomsticks (G)
112. 1973  Robin Hood (G)*
114. 1974  Herbie Rides Again (G)
*119. 1975  Escape to Witch Mountain (G)*
120. 1975  The Apple Dumpling Gang (G)
126. 1976  Treasure of Matecumbe (G)
127. 1976  The Shaggy D.A. (G)
130. 1977  The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh (G)
*131. 1977  The Rescuers (G)*
132. 1977  Herbie Goes to Monte Carlo (G)
*133. 1977  Petes Dragon (G)*
139. 1979  The Apple Dumpling Gang Rides Again (G)
144. 1980  Herbie Goes Bananas (G)
*147. 1981  The Fox and the Hound (G)
160. 1985  Return to Oz (PG)*
*161. 1985  The Black Cauldron (PG)
163. 1985  The Journey of Natty Gann (PG)*
168. 1986  The Great Mouse Detective (G)
*180. 1987  Three Men and a Baby (Touchstone) (PG)
186. 1988  Who Framed Roger Rabbit (Touchstone) (PG)
192. 1988  Oliver & Company (G)
*** 1988 -- My Neighbor Totoro
198. 1989  Honey, I Shrunk the Kids (PG)
203. 1989  The Little Mermaid (G)
211. 1990  Dick Tracy (Touchstone) (PG)*
214. 1990  DuckTales: the Movie, Treasure of the Lost Lamp (Dis Movietoons) (G)
217. 1990  The Rescuers Down Under (G)
*237. 1991  Beauty and the Beast (G)
238. 1991  Father of the Bride (Touchstone) (PG)*
240. 1992  Medicine Man (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
*244. 1992  Newsies (PG)
246. 1992  Encino Man (Hollywood Pictures) (PG)
247. 1992  Sister Act (Touchstone) (PG)
248. 1992  Honey, I Blew Up the Kid (PG)*
*257. 1992  Aladdin (G)*
258. 1992  The Distinguished Gentleman (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
*259. 1992  The Muppet Christmas Carol (G)
263. 1993  Homeward Bound: The Incredible Journey (G)*
*264. 1993  Swing Kids (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)*
267. 1993  Adventures of Huck Finn (PG)
*274. 1993  Son-In-Law (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
275. 1993  Hocus Pocus (PG)
282. 1993  Cool Runnings (PG)*
283. 1993  Tim Burtons The Nightmare Before Christmas (Touchstone) (PG)
*284. 1993  The Three Musketeers (PG)
285. 1993  Sister Act 2: Back in the Habit (Touchstone) (PG)*
286. 1993  Tombstone (Hollywood) (R)
*300. 1994  The Lion King (G)
313. 1994  The Santa Clause (PG)*
326. 1995  A Goofy Movie (G)
*331. 1995  Pocahontas (G)
344. 1995  Toy Story (G)*
347. 1995  Tom and Huck (PG)
351. 1996  Muppet Treasure Island (G)
*364. 1996  The Hunchback of Notre Dame (G)*
374. 1996  101 Dalmatians (Live) (G)
*376. 1996  Evita (Hollywood) (PG)*
381. 1997  Jungle 2 Jungle (PG)
*387. 1997  Hercules (G)*
388. 1997  George of the Jungle (PG)
*396. 1997  Flubber (PG)
407. 1998  Mulan (G)
410. 1998  The Parent Trap (PG)*
*418. 1998  A Bugs Life (G)
428. 1999  Tarzan (G)*
430. 1999  Inspector Gadget (PG)
432. 1999  The 13th Warrior (Touchstone) (R)
436. 1999  The Hand Behind the Mouse: The Ub Iwerks Story (G)
*439. 1999  Toy Story 2 (G)*
443. 2000  Fantasia/2000 (IMAX) (G)
446. 2000  The Tigger Movie (G)
451. 2000  Dinosaur (PG)
*452. 2000  Shanghai Noon (Touchstone) (PG-13)
458. 2000  Remember the Titans (PG)*
461. 2000  102 Dalmatians (G)
*462. 2000  The Emperors New Groove (G)
476. 2001  Monsters, Inc. (G)
481. 2002  Return to Never Land (G)*
*488. 2002  Lilo & Stitch (PG)*
496. 2002  Santa Clause 2 (G)
501. 2003  Shanghai Knights (Touchstone) (PG-13)
502. 2003  The Jungle Book 2 (G)
504. 2003  Piglets Big Movie (G)
*508. 2003  Finding Nemo (G)*
*509. 2003  Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl (PG-13)*
516. 2003  Brother Bear (G)
*517. 2003  The Haunted Mansion (PG)*
523. 2004  Hidalgo (Touchstone) (PG-13)
*529. 2004  Around the World in 80 Days (PG)*
*537. 2004  The Incredibles (PG)*
538. 2004  National Treasure (PG)
541. 2005  Poohs Heffalump Movie (G)
547. 2005  Herbie: Fully Loaded (G)
561. 2006. The Shaggy Dog (PG)
566. 2006. Cars (G)
*567. 2006. Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Mans Chest (PG-13)
568. 2006. Step Up (Touchstone) (PG-13)*
572. 2006. The Santa Clause 3: The Escape Clause (G)
*580. 2007. Pirates of the Caribbean: At Worlds End (PG-13)
581. 2007. Ratatouille (G)*
587. 2007. National Treasure: Book of Secrets (PG)
*589. 2008. Step Up 2 the Streets (Touchstone)(PG-13)*
*592. 2008. WALLE (G)*
594. 2008. Tinker Bell (G)
606. 2009. Earth (Disneynature) (G)
608. 2009. The Boys: The Sherman Brothers Story (PG)
*609. 2009. Up (PG)
612. 2009. Ponyo (G)*
614. 2009. Walt & El Grupo (PG)
616. 2009. Tinker Bell and the Lost Treasure (G)
*618. 2009. Disneys A Christmas Carol (PG)*
620. 2009. The Princess and the Frog (G)
*622. 2010. Alice in Wonderland (PG)*
625. 2010. Oceans (Disneynature) (G)
626. 2010. Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time (PG-13)
*627. 2010. Toy Story 3 (G)*
628. 2010. The Sorcerers Apprentice (PG)
632. 2010. Tinker Bell and the Great Fairy Rescue (G)
*635. 2010. Tangled (PG)
645. 2011. Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides (PG-13)*
646. 2011. Cars 2 (G)
647. 2011. Winnie the Pooh (G)
651. 2011. The Muppets (PG)


----------



## AussieJess

1. 1937  Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs (G)
2. 1940  Pinocchio (G)
3. 1940  Fantasia (G)
4. 1941  The Reluctant Dragon
5. 1941  Dumbo (G)
6. 1942  Bambi (G)
7. 1943  Saludos Amigos
8. 1943  Victory Through Air Power
9. 1945  The Three Caballeros (G)
10. 1946  Make Mine Music
11. 1946  Song of the South (G)
12. 1947  Fun and Fancy Free
13. 1948  Melody Time
14. 1949  So Dear to My Heart (G)
15. 1949  The Adventures of Ichabod and Mr. Toad (G)
16. 1950  Cinderella (G)
17. 1950  Treasure Island (PG)
18. 1951  Alice in Wonderland (G)
19. 1952  The Story of Robin Hood and His Merrie Men (PG)
20. 1953  Peter Pan (G)
21. 1953  The Sword and the Rose (PG)
22. 1953  The Living Desert
23. 1954  Rob Roy  The Highland Rogue
24. 1954  The Vanishing Prairie
25. 1954  20,000 Leagues Under the Sea (G)
26. 1955  Davy Crockett, King of the Wild Frontier (PG)
27. 1955  Lady and the Tramp (G)
28. 1955  The African Lion
29. 1955  The Littlest Outlaw
30. 1956  The Great Locomotive Chase
31. 1956  Davy Crockett and the River Pirates
32. 1956  Secrets of Life
33. 1956  Westward Ho the Wagons!
34. 1957  Johnny Tremain
35. 1957  Perri (G)
36. 1957  Old Yeller (G)
37. 1958  The Light in the Forest
38. 1958  White Wilderness
39. 1958  Tonka
40. 1959  Sleeping Beauty (G)
41. 1959  The Shaggy Dog (G)
42. 1959  Darby OGill and the Little People (G)
43. 1959  Third Man on the Mountain (G)
44. 1960  Toby Tyler or Ten Weeks with a Circus (G)
45. 1960  Kidnapped
46. 1960  Pollyanna (G)
47. 1960  The Sign of Zorro
48. 1960  Ten Who Dared
49. 1960  Jungle Cat
50. 1960  Swiss Family Robinson (G)
51. 1961  101 Dalmatians (G)
52. 1961  The Absent-Minded Professor (G)
53. 1961  The Parent Trap
54. 1961  Nikki, Wild Dog of the North (G)
55. 1961  Greyfriars Bobby
56. 1961  Babes in Toyland
57. 1962  Moon Pilot
58. 1962  Bon Voyage
59. 1962  Big Red
60. 1962  Almost Angels
61. 1962  The Legend of Lobo (G)
62. 1962  In Search of the Castaways (G)
63. 1963  Son of Flubber (G)
64. 1963  Miracle of the White Stallions
65. 1963  Savage Sam
66. 1963  Summer Magic
67. 1963  The Incredible Journey (G)
68. 1963  The Sword in the Stone (G)
69. 1963  The Three Lives of Thomasina (PG)
70. 1964  The Misadventures of Merlin Jones (G)
71. 1964  A Tiger Walks
72. 1964  The Moon-Spinners (PG)
73. 1964  Mary Poppins (G)
74. 1964  Emil and the Detectives
75. 1965  Those Calloways (PG)
76. 1965  The Monkeys Uncle
77. 1965  That Darn Cat (G)
78. 1966  The Ugly Dachshund
79. 1966  Lt. Robin Crusoe U.S.N. (G)
80. 1966  The Fighting Prince of Donegal
81. 1966  Follow Me, Boys! (G)
82. 1967  Monkeys, Go Home
83. 1967  The Adventures of Bullwhip Griffin
84. 1967  The Happiest Millionaire (G)
85. 1967  The Gnome-Mobile (G)
86. 1967  The Jungle Book (G)
87. 1967  Charlie, The Lonesome Cougar
88. 1968  Blackbeards Ghost (G)
89. 1968  The One and Only, Genuine, Original Family Band
90. 1968  Never a Dull Moment (G)
91. 1968  The Horse in the Gray Flannel Suit
92. 1969  The Love Bug (G)
93. 1969  Smith!
94. 1969  Rascal
95. 1969  The Computer Wore Tennis Shoes
96. 1970  King of the Grizzlies (G)
97. 1970  The Boatniks (G)
98. 1970  The Aristocats (G)
99. 1971  The Wild Country (G)
100. 1971  The Barefoot Executive (G)
101. 1971  Scandalous John (G)
102. 1971  The Million Dollar Duck (G)
103. 1971  Bedknobs and Broomsticks (G)
104. 1972  The Biscuit Eater (G)
105. 1972  Napoleon and Samantha (G)
106. 1972  Now You See Him, Now You Dont (G)
107. 1972  Run, Cougar, Run (G)
108. 1972  Snowball Express (G)
109. 1973  The Worlds Greatest Athlete (G)
110. 1973  Charley and the Angel (G)
111. 1973  One Little Indian (G)
112. 1973  Robin Hood (G)
113. 1973  Superdad (G)
114. 1974  Herbie Rides Again (G)
115. 1974  The Bears and I (G)
116. 1974  The Castaway Cowboy (G)
117. 1974  The Island at the Top of the World (G)
118. 1975  The Strongest Man in the World (G)
119. 1975  Escape to Witch Mountain (G)
120. 1975  The Apple Dumpling Gang (G)
121. 1975  One of Our Dinosaurs is Missing (G)
122. 1975  The Best of Walt Disneys True-Life Adventures (G)
123. 1976  Ride a Wild Pony (G)
124. 1976  No Deposit, No Return (G)
125. 1976  Gus (G)
126. 1976  Treasure of Matecumbe (G)
127. 1976  The Shaggy D.A. (G)
128. 1977  Freaky Friday (G)
129. 1977  The Littlest Horse Thieves (G)
130. 1977  The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh (G)
131. 1977  The Rescuers (G)
132. 1977  Herbie Goes to Monte Carlo (G)
133. 1977  Petes Dragon (G)
134. 1978  Candleshoe (G)
135. 1978  Return From Witch Mountain (G)
136. 1978  The Cat From Outer Space (G)
137. 1978  Hot Lead and Cold Feet (G)
138. 1979  The North Avenue Irregulars (G)
139. 1979  The Apple Dumpling Gang Rides Again (G)
140. 1979  Unidentified Flying Oddball (G)
141. 1979  The Black Hole (PG)
142. 1980  Midnight Madness (PG)
143. 1980  The Last Flight of Noahs Ark (G)
144. 1980  Herbie Goes Bananas (G)
145. 1981  The Devil and Max Devlin (PG)
146. 1981  Amy (G)
147. 1981  The Fox and the Hound (G)
148. 1981  Condorman (PG)
149. 1981  The Watcher in the Woods (PG)
150. 1982  Night Crossing (PG)
151. 1982  Tron (PG)
152. 1982  Tex (PG)
153. 1983  Trenchcoat (PG)
154. 1983  Something Wicked This Way Comes (PG)
155. 1983  Never Cry Wolf (PG)
156. 1984  Splash (Touchstone) (PG)
157. 1984  Tiger Town (G)
158. 1984  Country (Touchstone) (PG)
159. 1985  BabySecret of the Lost Legend (Touchstone) (PG)
160. 1985  Return to Oz (PG)
161. 1985  The Black Cauldron (PG)
162. 1985  My Science Project (Touchstone) (PG)
163. 1985  The Journey of Natty Gann (PG)
164. 1985  One Magic Christmas (G)
165. 1986  Down and Out in Beverly Hills (Touchstone) (R)
166. 1986  Off Beat (Touchstone) (R)
167. 1986  Ruthless People (Touchstone) (R)
168. 1986  The Great Mouse Detective (G)
169. 1986  Flight of the Navigator (PG)
170. 1986  Tough Guys (Touchstone) (PG)
171. 1986  The Color of Money (Touchstone) (R)
172. 1987  Outrageous Fortune (Touchstone) (R)
173. 1987  Tin Men (Touchstone) (R)
174. 1987  Ernest Goes to Camp (Touchstone) (PG)
175. 1987  Benji the Hunted (G)
176. 1987  Adventures in Babysitting (Touchstone) (PG-13)
177. 1987  Stakeout (Touchstone) (R)
178. 1987  Cant Buy Me Love (Touchstone) (PG-13)
179. 1987  Hello Again (Touchstone) (PG)
180. 1987  Three Men and a Baby (Touchstone) (PG)
181. 1987  Good Morning, Vietnam (Touchstone) (R)
182. 1988  Shoot to Kill (Touchstone) (R)
183. 1988  D.O.A. (Touchstone) (R)
184. 1988  Return to Snowy River (PG)
185. 1988  Big Business (Touchstone) (PG)
186. 1988  Who Framed Roger Rabbit (Touchstone) (PG)
187. 1988  Cocktail (Touchstone) (R)
188. 1988  The Rescue (Touchstone) (PG)
189. 1988  Heartbreak Hotel (Touchstone) (PG-13)
190. 1988  The Good Mother (Touchstone) (R)
191. 1988  Ernest Saves Christmas (Touchstone) (PG)
192. 1988  Oliver & Company (G)
193. 1988  Beaches (Touchstone) (PG-13)
194. 1989  Three Fugitives (Touchstone) (PG-13)
195. 1989  New York Stories (Touchstone) (PG)
196. 1989  Disorganized Crime (Touchstone) (R)
197. 1989  Dead Poets Society (Touchstone) (PG)
198. 1989  Honey, I Shrunk the Kids (PG)
199. 1989  Turner & Hooch (Touchstone) (PG)
200. 1989  Cheetah (G)
201. 1989  An Innocent Man (Touchstone) (R)
202. 1989  Gross Anatomy (Touchstone) (PG-13)
203. 1989  The Little Mermaid (G)
204. 1989  Blaze (Touchstone) (R)
205. 1990  Stella (Touchstone) (PG-13)
206. 1990  Where the Heart Is (Touchstone) (R)
207. 1990  Pretty Woman (Touchstone) (R)
208. 1990  Ernest Goes to Jail (Touchstone) (PG)
209. 1990  Spaced Invaders (Touchstone) (PG)
210. 1990  Fire Birds (Touchstone) (PG-13)
211. 1990  Dick Tracy (Touchstone) (PG)
212. 1990  Betsys Wedding (Touchstone) (R)
213. 1990  Arachnophobia (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
214. 1990  DuckTales: the Movie, Treasure of the Lost Lamp (Disney Movietoons) (G)
215. 1990  Taking Care of Business (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
216. 1990  Mr. Destiny (Touchstone) (PG-13)
217. 1990  The Rescuers Down Under (G)
218. 1990  Three Men and a Little Lady (Touchstone) (PG)
219. 1990  Green Card (Touchstone) (PG-13)
220. 1991  White Fang (PG)
221. 1991  Run (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
222. 1991  Scenes From a Mall (Touchstone) (R)
223. 1991  Shipwrecked (PG)
224. 1991  The Marrying Man (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
225. 1991  Oscar (Touchstone) (PG)
226. 1991  One Good Cop (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
227. 1991  What About Bob? (Touchstone) (PG)
228. 1991  Wild Hearts Cant Be Broken (G)
229. 1991  The Rocketeer (PG)
230. 1991  The Doctor (Touchstone) (PG-13)
231. 1991  V. I. Warshawski (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
232. 1991  True Identity (Touchstone) (R)
233. 1991  Paradise (Touchstone) (PG-13)
234. 1991  Deceived (Touchstone) (PG-13)
235. 1991  Ernest Scared Stupid (Touchstone) (PG)
236. 1991  Billy Bathgate (Touchstone) (R)
237. 1991  Beauty and the Beast (G)
238. 1991  Father of the Bride (Touchstone) (PG)
239. 1992  The Hand That Rocks The Cradle (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
240. 1992  Medicine Man (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
241. 1992  Blame It On The Bellboy (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
242. 1992  Noises Off (Touchstone) (PG-13)
243. 1992  Straight Talk (Hollywood Pictures) (PG)
244. 1992  Newsies (PG)
245. 1992  Passed Away (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
246. 1992  Encino Man (Hollywood Pictures) (PG)
247. 1992  Sister Act (Touchstone) (PG)
248. 1992  Honey, I Blew Up the Kid (PG)
249. 1992  A Stranger Among Us (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
250. 1992  3 Ninjas (Touchstone) (PG)
251. 1992  The Gun in Betty Lous Handbag (Touchstone) (PG-13)
252. 1992  Crossing the Bridge (Touchstone) (R)
253. 1992  Sarafina! (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
254. 1992  Captain Ron (Touchstone) (PG-13)
255. 1992  The Mighty Ducks (PG)
256. 1992  Consenting Adults (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
257. 1992  Aladdin (G)
258. 1992  The Distinguished Gentleman (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
259. 1992  The Muppet Christmas Carol (G)
260. 1993  Alive (Touchstone Pictures) (R)
261. 1993  Aspen Extreme (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
262. 1993  The Cemetery Club (Touchstone) (PG-13)
263. 1993  Homeward Bound: The Incredible Journey (G)
264. 1993  Swing Kids (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
265. 1993  A Far Off Place (PG)
266. 1993  Born Yesterday (Hollywood Pictures) (PG)
267. 1993  Adventures of Huck Finn (PG)
268. 1993  Indian Summer (Touchstone) (PG-13)
269. 1993  Bound By Honor (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
270. 1993  Super Mario Bros. (Hollywood Pictures) (PG)
271. 1993  Guilty As Sin (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
272. 1993  Life with Mikey (Touchstone) (PG)
273. 1993  Whats Love Got To Do With It (Touchstone) (R)
274. 1993  Son-In-Law (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
275. 1993  Hocus Pocus (PG)
276. 1993  Another Stakeout (Touchstone) (PG-13)
277. 1993  My Boyfriends Back (Touchstone) (PG-13)
278. 1993  Father Hood (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
279. 1993  The Joy Luck Club (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
280. 1993  Money For Nothing (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
281. 1993  The Program (Touchstone) (R)
282. 1993  Cool Runnings (PG)
283. 1993  Tim Burtons The Nightmare Before Christmas (Touchstone) (PG)
284. 1993  The Three Musketeers (PG)
285. 1993  Sister Act 2: Back in the Habit (Touchstone) (PG)
286. 1993  Tombstone (Hollywood) (R)
287. 1994  Cabin Boy (Touchstone) (PG-13)
288. 1994  The Air Up There (Hollywood) (PG)
289. 1994  Iron Will (PG)
290. 1994  My Father the Hero (Touchstone) (PG)
291. 1994  Blank Check (PG)
292. 1994  Angie (Hollywood) (R)
293. 1994  The Ref (Touchstone) (R)
294. 1994  D2: The Mighty Ducks (PG)
295. 1994  Holy Matrimony (Hollywood) (PG-13)
296. 1994  White Fang 2: The Myth of the White Wolf (PG)
297. 1994  The Inkwell (Touchstone) (R)
298. 1994  When A Man Loves A Woman (Touchstone) (R)
299. 1994  Renaissance Man (Touchstone) (PG-13)
300. 1994  The Lion King (G)
301. 1994  I Love Trouble (Touchstone) (PG)
302. 1994  Angels in the Outfield (PG)
303. 1994  In The Army Now (Hollywood) (PG)
304. 1994  Color Of Night (Hollywood) (R)
305. 1994  Its Pat (Touchstone) (PG-13)
306. 1994  Camp Nowhere (Hollywood) (PG)
307. 1994  A Simple Twist of Fate (Touchstone) (PG-13)
308. 1994  Quiz Show (Hollywood) (PG-13)
309. 1994  Terminal Velocity (Hollywood) (PG-13)
310. 1994  Ed Wood (Touchstone) (R)
311. 1994  Robert A. Heinleins The Puppet Masters (Hollywood) (R)
312. 1994  Squanto: A Warriors Tale (PG)
313. 1994  The Santa Clause (PG)
314. 1994  A Low Down Dirty Shame (Hollywood) (R)
315. 1994  Rudyard Kiplings The Jungle Book (PG)
316. 1995  Houseguest (Hollywood) (PG)
317. 1995  Bad Company (Touchstone) (R)
318. 1995  Miami Rhapsody (Hollywood) (PG-13)
319. 1995  Jerky Boys (Caravan) (R)
320. 1995  Heavyweights (PG)
321. 1995  Man of the House (PG)
322. 1995  Roommates (Hollywood) PG
323. 1995  Tall Tale (PG)
324. 1995  Funny Bones (Hollywood) (R)
325. 1995  Jefferson in Paris (Touchstone) (PG-13)
326. 1995  A Goofy Movie (G)
327. 1995  While You Were Sleeping (Hollywood) (PG)
328. 1995  A Pyromaniacs Love Story (Hollywood) (PG)
329. 1995  Crimson Tide (Hollywood) (R)
330. 1995  Mad Love (Touchstone) (PG-13)
331. 1995  Pocahontas (G)
332. 1995  Judge Dredd (Hollywood) (R)
333. 1995  Operation Dumbo Drop (PG)
334. 1995  Dangerous Minds (Hollywood) (R)
335. 1995  A Kid in King Arthurs Court (PG)
336. 1995  The Tie That Binds (Hollywood) (R)
337. 1995  Unstrung Heroes (Hollywood) (PG)
338. 1995  The Big Green (PG)
339. 1995  Dead Presidents (Hollywood) (R)
340. 1995  Feast of July (Touchstone) (R)
341. 1995  The Scarlet Letter (Hollywood) (R)
342. 1995  Frank and Ollie (PG)
343. 1995  Powder (Hollywood) (PG-13)
344. 1995  Toy Story (G)
345. 1995  Father of the Bride Part II (Touchstone) (PG)
346. 1995  Nixon (Hollywood) (R)
347. 1995  Tom and Huck (PG)
348. 1996  Mr. Hollands Opus (Hollywood) (PG)
349. 1996  White Squall (Hollywood) (PG)
350. 1996  Mr. Wrong (Touchstone) (PG-13)
351. 1996  Muppet Treasure Island (G)
352. 1996  Before and After (Hollywood) (PG-13)
353. 1996  Up Close and Personal (Touchstone) (PG-13)
354. 1996  Homeward Bound II: Lost in San Francisco (G)
355. 1996  Two Much (Touchstone) (PG-13)
356. 1996  Little Indian, Big City (Touchstone) (PG)
357. 1996  James and the Giant Peach (G)
358. 1996  Celtic Pride (Hollywood) (PG-13)
359. 1996  Last Dance (Touchstone) (R)
360. 1996  Boys (Touchstone) (PG-13)
361. 1996  Spy Hard (Hollywood) (PG-13)
362. 1996  Eddie (Hollywood) (PG-13)
363. 1996  Rock, The (Hollywood) (R)
364. 1996  The Hunchback of Notre Dame (G)
365. 1996  Phenomenon (Touchstone) (PG)
366. 1996  Kazaam (Touchstone) (PG)
367. 1996  Jack (Hollywood) (PG-13)
368. 1996  First Kid (PG)
369. 1996  The Rich Mans Wife (Hollywood) (R)
370. 1996  D3: The Mighty Ducks (PG)
371. 1996  The Associate (Hollywood) (PG-13)
372. 1996  Ransom (Touchstone) (R)
373. 1996  The War At Home (Touchstone) (R)
374. 1996  101 Dalmatians (Live) (G)
375. 1996  The Preachers Wife (Touchstone) (PG)
376. 1996  Evita (Hollywood) (PG)
377. 1997  Metro (Touchstone) (R)
378. 1997  Prefontaine (Hollywood) (PG-13)
379. 1997  Shadow Conspiracy (Hollywood) (R)
380. 1997  That Darn Cat (PG)
381. 1997  Jungle 2 Jungle (PG)
382. 1997  The Sixth Man (Touchstone) (PG-13)
383. 1997  Grosse Pointe Blank (Hollywood) (R)
384. 1997  Romy and Micheles High School Reunion (Touchstone) (R)
385. 1997  Gone Fishin (Hollywood) (PG)
386. 1997  Con Air (Touchstone) (R)
387. 1997  Hercules (G)
388. 1997  George of the Jungle (PG)
389. 1997  Nothing to Lose (Touchstone) (R)
390. 1997  Air Bud (PG)
391. 1997  G.I. Jane (Hollywood) (R)
392. 1997  A Thousand Acres (Touchstone) (R)
393. 1997  Washington Square (Hollywood) (PG)
394. 1997  Rocket Man (PG)
395. 1997  Playing God (Touchstone) (R)
396. 1997  Flubber (PG)
397. 1997  An American Werewolf in Paris (Hollywood) (R)
398. 1997  Mr. Magoo (PG)
399. 1997  Kundun (Touchstone) (PG-13)
400. 1998  Deep Rising (Hollywood) (R)
401. 1998  An Alan Smithee Film: Burn Hollywood Burn (Hollywood) (R)
402. 1998  Krippendorfs Tribe (Touchstone) (PG-13)
403. 1998  Meet the Deedles (PG)
404. 1998  He Got Game (Touchstone) (R)
405. 1998  The Horse Whisperer (Touchstone) (PG-13)
406. 1998  Six Days, Seven Nights (Touchstone) (PG-13)
407. 1998  Mulan (G)
408. 1998  Armageddon (Touchstone) (PG-13)
409. 1998  Jane Austins Mafia! (Touchstone) (PG-13)
410. 1998  The Parent Trap (PG)
411. 1998  Firelight (Hollywood) (R)
412. 1998  Simon Birch (Hollywood) (PG)
413. 1998  Holy Man (Touchstone) (PG)
414. 1998  Beloved (Touchstone) (R)
415. 1998  The Water Boy (Touchstone) (PG-13)
416. 1998  Ill Be Home for Christmas (PG)
417. 1998  Enemy of the State (Touchstone) (R)
418. 1998  A Bugs Life (G)
419. 1998  Rushmore (Touchstone) (R)
420. 1998  Mighty Joe Young (PG)
421. 1999  A Civil Action (Touchstone) (PG-13)
422. 1999  My Favorite Martian (PG)
423. 1999  The Other Sister (Touchstone) (PG-13)
424. 1999  Dougs 1st Movie (G)
425. 1999  10 Things I Hate About You (Touchstone) (PG-13)
426. 1999  Endurance (G)
427. 1999  Instinct (Touchstone) (R)
428. 1999  Tarzan (G)
429. 1999  Summer of Sam (Touchstone) (R)
430. 1999  Inspector Gadget (PG)
431. 1999  The Sixth Sense (Hollywood) (PG-13)
432. 1999  The 13th Warrior (Touchstone) (R)
433. 1999  Breakfast of Champions (Hollywood) (R)
434. 1999  Mumford (Touchstone) (R)
435. 1999  Mystery, Alaska (Hollywood) (R)
436. 1999  The Hand Behind the Mouse: The Ub Iwerks Story (G)
437. 1999  The Straight Story (G)
438. 1999  The Insider (Touchstone) (R)
439. 1999  Toy Story 2 (G)
440. 1999  Deuce Bigalow: Male Gigolo (Touchstone) (R)
441. 1999  Cradle Will Rock (Touchstone) (R)
442. 1999  Bicentennial Man (Touchstone) (PG)
443. 2000  Fantasia/2000 (IMAX) (G)
444. 2000  Play It To The Bone (Touchstone) (R)
445. 2000  Gun Shy (Hollywood) (R)
446. 2000  The Tigger Movie (G)
447. 2000  Mission to Mars (Touchstone) (PG)
448. 2000  Whispers: An Elephants Tale (G)
449. 2000  High Fidelity (Touchstone) (R)
450. 2000  Keeping the Faith (Touchstone) (PG-13)
451. 2000  Dinosaur (PG)
452. 2000  Shanghai Noon (Touchstone) (PG-13)
453. 2000  Gone in 60 Seconds (Touchstone) (PG-13)
454. 2000  Disneys The Kid (PG)
455. 2000  Coyote Ugly (Touchstone) (PG-13)
456. 2000  The Crew (Touchstone) (PG-13)
457. 2000  Duets (Hollywood) (R)
458. 2000  Remember the Titans (PG)
459. 2000  Playing Mona Lisa (no label) (R)
460. 2000  Unbreakable (Touchstone) (PG-13)
461. 2000  102 Dalmatians (G)
462. 2000  The Emperors New Groove (G)
463. 2000  O Brother, Where Art Thou? (Touchstone) (PG-13)
464. 2001  Double Take (Touchstone) (PG-13)
465. 2001  Recess: Schools Out (G)
466. 2001  Just Visiting (Hollywood) (PG-13)
467. 2001  Pearl Harbor (Touchstone) (PG-13)
468. 2001  Atlantis: The Lost Empire (PG)
469. 2001  crazy/beautiful (Touchstone) (PG-13)
470. 2001  The Princess Diaries (G)
471. 2001  Bubble Boy (Touchstone) (PG-13)
472. 2001  New Port South (Touchstone) (PG-13)
473. 2001  Max Keebles Big Move (PG)
474. 2001  Corky Romano (Touchstone) (PG-13)
475. 2001  High Heels and Low Lifes (Touchstone) (R)
476. 2001  Monsters, Inc. (G)
477. 2001  Out Cold (Touchstone) (PG-13)
478. 2001  The Royal Tenenbaums (Touchstone) (R)
479. 2002  Snow Dogs (PG)
480. 2002  The Count of Monte Cristo (Touchstone) (PG-13)
481. 2002  Return to Never Land (G)
482. 2002  Sorority Boys (Touchstone) (R)
483. 2002  The Rookie (G)
484. 2002  Big Trouble (Touchstone) (PG-13)
485. 2002  Frank McKlusky, C.I. (Touchstone) (PG-13)
486. 2002  ESPNs Ultimate X  The Movie (Touchstone) (PG)
487. 2002  Bad Company (Touchstone) (PG-13)
488. 2002  Lilo & Stitch (PG)
489. 2002  Reign of Fire (Touchstone) (PG-13)
490. 2002  The Country Bears (G)
491. 2002  Signs (Touchstone) (PG-13)
492. 2002  Spirited Away (Walt Disney Studios Presents) (PG)
493. 2002  Moonlight Mile (Touchstone) (PG-13)
494. 2002  Sweet Home Alabama (Touchstone) (PG-13)
495. 2002  Tuck Everlasting (PG)
496. 2002  Santa Clause 2 (G)
497. 2002  Treasure Planet (PG)
498. 2002  The Hot Chick (Touchstone) (PG-13)
499. 2002  The 25th Hour (Touchstone) (R)
500. 2003  The Recruit (Touchstone) (PG-13)
501. 2003  Shanghai Knights (Touchstone) (PG-13)
502. 2003  The Jungle Book 2 (G)
503. 2003  Bringing Down the House (Touchstone) (PG-13)
504. 2003  Piglets Big Movie (G)
505. 2003  Ghosts of the Abyss (G)
506. 2003  Holes (PG)
507. 2003  The Lizzie McGuire Movie (PG)
508. 2003  Finding Nemo (G)
509. 2003  Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl (PG-13)
510. 2003  Freaky Friday (PG)
511. 2003  Open Range (Touchstone) (R)
512. 2003  Hope Springs (Touchstone) (PG-13)
513. 2003  Cold Creek Manor (Touchstone) (R)
514. 2003  Under the Tuscan Sun (Touchstone) (PG-13)
515. 2003  Veronica Guerin (Touchstone) (R)
516. 2003  Brother Bear (G)
517. 2003  The Haunted Mansion (PG)
518. 2003  Calendar Girls (Touchstone) (PG-13)
519. 2003  The Young Black Stallion (G)
520. 2004  Disneys Teachers Pet (PG)
521. 2004  Miracle (PG)
522. 2004  Confessions of a Teenage Drama Queen (PG)
523. 2004  Hidalgo (Touchstone) (PG-13)
524. 2004  The Ladykillers (Touchstone) (R)
525. 2004  Home on the Range (PG)
526. 2004  The Alamo (Touchstone) (PG-13)
527. 2004  Sacred Planet (G)
528. 2004  Raising Helen (Touchstone) (PG-13)
529. 2004  Around the World in 80 Days (PG)
530. 2004  Americas Heart and Soul (PG)
531. 2004  King Arthur (Touchstone) (PG-13)
532. 2004  The Village (Touchstone) (PG-13)
533. 2004  The Princess Diaries 2 (G)
534. 2004  Mr. 3000 (Touchstone) (PG-13)
535. 2004  The Last Shot (Touchstone) (R)
536. 2004  Ladder 49 (Touchstone) (PG-13)
537. 2004  The Incredibles (PG)
538. 2004  National Treasure (PG)
539. 2004  The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou (Touchstone) (R)
540. 2005  Aliens of the Deep (G)
541. 2005  Poohs Heffalump Movie (G)
542. 2005  The Pacifier (PG)
543. 2005  Ice Princess (G)
544. 2005  A Lot Like Love (Touchstone) (PG-13)
545. 2005  The Hitchhikers Guide To the Galaxy (Touchstone) (PG)
546. 2005  Howls Moving Castle (PG)
547. 2005  Herbie: Fully Loaded (G)
548. 2005  Dark Water (Touchstone) (PG-13)
549. 2005  Sky High (PG)
550. 2005  Valiant (G)
551. 2005  Flightplan (Touchstone) (PG-13)
552. 2005  The Greatest Game Ever Played (PG)
553. 2005  Shopgirl (R) (Touchstone)
554. 2005  Chicken Little (G)
555. 2005  The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and the Wardrobe (PG)
556. 2005  Casanova (R)
557. 2006  Glory Road (PG)
558. 2006  Annapolis (Touchstone) (PG-13)
559. 2006  Roving Mars (G)
560. 2006  Eight Below (PG)
561. 2006. The Shaggy Dog (PG)
562. 2006. Stay Alive (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
563. 2006. The Wild (G)
564. 2006. Stick It (Touchstone) (PG-13)
565. 2006. Goal! The Dream Begins (Touchstone) (PG)
566. 2006. Cars (G)
567. 2006. Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Mans Chest (PG-13)
568. 2006. Step Up (Touchstone) (PG-13)
569. 2006. Invincible (PG)
570. 2006. The Guardian (Touchstone) (PG-13)
571. 2006. The Prestige (Touchstone) (PG-13)
572. 2006. The Santa Clause 3: The Escape Clause (G)
573. 2006. Deja Vu (Touchstone) (PG-13)
574. 2006. Apocalypto (Touchstone)(R)
575. 2007. Primeval (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
576. 2007. Bridge to Terabithia (PG)
577. 2007. Wild Hogs (Touchstone) (PG-13)
578. 2007. Meet the Robinsons (G)
579. 2007. The Invisible (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
580. 2007. Pirates of the Caribbean: At Worlds End (PG-13)
581. 2007. Ratatouille (G)
582. 2007. The Secret of the Magic Gourd (NR)
583. 2007. Underdog (PG)
584. 2007. The Game Plan (PG)
585. 2007. Dan in Real Life (PG-13)
586. 2007. Enchanted (PG)
587. 2007. National Treasure: Book of Secrets (PG)
588. 2008. Hannah Montana & Miley Cyrus: Best of Both Worlds Concert (G)
589. 2008. Step Up 2 the Streets (Touchstone)(PG-13)
590. 2008. College Road Trip (G)
591. 2008. The Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian (PG)
592. 2008. WALLE (G)
593. 2008. Swing Vote (Touchstone)(PG-13)
594. 2008. Tinker Bell (G)
595. 2008. Miracle at St. Anna (Touchstone) (R)
596. 2008. Beverly Hills Chihuahua (PG)
597. 2008. Morning Light (PG)
598. 2008. High School Musical 3: Senior Year (G)
599. 2008. Roadside Romeo (NR)
600. 2008. Bolt (PG)
601. 2008. Bedtime Stories (PG)
602. 2009. Confessions of a Shopaholic (Touchstone) (PG)
603. 2009. Jonas Brothers: The 3D Concert Experience (G)
604. 2009. Race to Witch Mountain (PG)
605. 2009. Hannah Montana the Movie (G)
606. 2009. Earth (Disneynature) (G)
607. 2009. Trail of the Panda (NR)
608. 2009. The Boys: The Sherman Brothers Story (PG)
609. 2009. Up (PG)
610. 2009. The Proposal (Touchstone) (PG-13)
611. 2009. G-Force (PG)
612. 2009. Ponyo (G)
613. 2009. X-Games 3D: The Movie (PG)
614. 2009. Walt & El Grupo (PG)
615. 2009. Surrogates (Touchstone) (PG-13)
616. 2009. Tinker Bell and the Lost Treasure (G)
617. 2009. Kniga Masterov (The Book of Masters) (NR)
618. 2009. Disneys A Christmas Carol (PG)
619. 2009. Old Dogs (PG)
620. 2009. The Princess and the Frog (G)
621. 2010. When in Rome (PG-13)
622. 2010. Alice in Wonderland (PG)
623. 2010. Waking Sleeping Beauty (PG)
624. 2010. The Last Song (Touchstone) (PG)
625. 2010. Oceans (Disneynature) (G)
626. 2010. Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time (PG-13)
627. 2010. Toy Story 3 (G)
628. 2010. The Sorcerers Apprentice (PG)
629. 2010. Step Up 3D (Touchstone) (PG-13)
630. 2010. Tales from Earthsea (PG-13)
631. 2010. The Switch (Miramax) (PG-13)
632. 2010. Tinker Bell and the Great Fairy Rescue (G)
633. 2010. You Again (Touchstone) (PG)
634. 2010. Secretariat (PG)
635. 2010. Tangled (PG)
636. 2010. The Tempest (Touchstone/Miramax) (PG-13)
637. 2010. Tron: Legacy (PG)
638. 2011. Once Upon a Warrior (NR)
639. 2011. Gnomeo & Juliet (Touchstone)(G)
640. 2011. I Am Number Four (Touchstone/DreamWorks) (PG-13)
641. 2011. Mars Needs Moms (PG)
642. 2011. African Cats: Kingdom of Courage (Disneynature) (G)
643. 2011. Zokkomon (NR)
644. 2011. Prom (PG)
645. 2011. Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides (PG-13)
646. 2011. Cars 2 (G)
647. 2011. Winnie the Pooh (G)
648. 2011. The Help (Touchstone/DreamWorks) (PG-13)
649. 2011. Fright Night (Touchstone/DreamWorks) (R)
650. 2011. Real Steel (Touchstone/DreamWorks) (PG-13)
651. 2011. The Muppets (PG)
652. 2011. War Horse (Touchstone/DreamWorks) (PG-13)
653. 2012. The Secret World of Arrietty (G)
654. 2012. John Carter (PG-13)
655. 2012. Chimpanzee (Disneynature)
656. 2012. Brave


----------



## Kies99

Can't believe I went through the whole list!!  

I came up with 184 I have definitely seen.


----------



## Princess_Meghan <3

I've seen 197 of them. Still so many more to go.


----------



## Starclassic

I'm not sure about some of them, but I've definitely seen 141.


----------



## funhouse8

Boy did that take long. LOL I must be much older then all of you. I've seen 340.


----------



## Bravegirls

Darby O'Gill was my fav film as a kid, the lovely Sean Connery.....yum! I know, strange child eh?! Old Yeller disturbed me for yrs! I cried myself to sleep for over a week sayin to my mum, "why did he have to die?!!!" hahahaha! Out of the whole bunch, what are your top 5?


----------



## maganda

Toby Tyler and Mr. Stubbs the chimp! I'd nearly forgotten how sad I was when Mr. Stubbs got shot.  
I didn't see Sammy the Way Out Seal on the list. I remember it was the first Disney movie I saw when my dad broke down and got cable. I think I was 12.


----------



## Bravegirls

maganda said:
			
		

> Toby Tyler and Mr. Stubbs the chimp! I'd nearly forgotten how sad I was when Mr. Stubbs got shot.
> I didn't see Sammy the Way Out Seal on the list. I remember it was the first Disney movie I saw when my dad broke down and got cable. I think I was 12.



Never heard of or seen either of those two films! Do u think there are Disney film only released in America and not found their way over to wee Scotland?! Hahaha!


----------



## deserrai

205, I think. I'm not sure about quite a few.


----------



## MLLynch

I've seen 199 of them, which blows my mind. 

To be honest, a large volume of them, I never knew was produced by Disney.

Thanks for posting as this was a fun activity.

Michele


----------



## Mickey'sApprentice

I've seen 145 of these.


----------



## Babbletrish

Oh my... 190!  The hard-to-read-green ones I only saw as a kid; everything else I've seen/revisited relatively recently.

1. 1937 – Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs (G)
2. 1940 – Pinocchio (G)
3. 1940 – Fantasia (G)
4. 1941 – The Reluctant Dragon
5. 1941 – Dumbo (G)
6. 1942 – Bambi (G)
7. 1943 – Saludos Amigos
8. 1943 – Victory Through Air Power
9. 1945 – The Three Caballeros (G)
10. 1946 – Make Mine Music
11. 1946 – Song of the South (G)
12. 1947 – Fun and Fancy Free
13. 1948 – Melody Time
14. 1949 – So Dear to My Heart (G)
15. 1949 – The Adventures of Ichabod and Mr. Toad (G)
16. 1950 – Cinderella (G)
17. 1950 – Treasure Island (PG)
18. 1951 – Alice in Wonderland (G)
20. 1953 – Peter Pan (G)
25. 1954 – 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea (G)
27. 1955 – Lady and the Tramp (G)
40. 1959 – Sleeping Beauty (G)
42. 1959 – Darby O’Gill and the Little People (G)
51. 1961 – 101 Dalmatians (G)
53. 1961 – The Parent Trap
56. 1961 – Babes in Toyland
68. 1963 – The Sword in the Stone (G)
73. 1964 – Mary Poppins (G)
86. 1967 – The Jungle Book (G)
98. 1970 – The Aristocats (G)
102. 1971 – The Million Dollar Duck (G)
103. 1971 – Bedknobs and Broomsticks (G)
112. 1973 – Robin Hood (G)
119. 1975 – Escape to Witch Mountain (G)
130. 1977 – The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh (G)
131. 1977 – The Rescuers (G)
133. 1977 – Pete’s Dragon (G)
141. 1979 – The Black Hole (PG)
147. 1981 – The Fox and the Hound (G)
151. 1982 – Tron (PG)
155. 1983 – Never Cry Wolf (PG)
156. 1984 – Splash (Touchstone) (PG)
159. 1985 – Baby…Secret of the Lost Legend (Touchstone) (PG)
160. 1985 – Return to Oz (PG)
161. 1985 – The Black Cauldron (PG)
163. 1985 – The Journey of Natty Gann (PG)
164. 1985 – One Magic Christmas (G)
168. 1986 – The Great Mouse Detective (G)
169. 1986 – Flight of the Navigator (PG)
176. 1987 – Adventures in Babysitting (Touchstone) (PG-13)
178. 1987 – Can’t Buy Me Love (Touchstone) (PG-13)
186. 1988 – Who Framed Roger Rabbit (Touchstone) (PG)
191. 1988 – Ernest Saves Christmas (Touchstone) (PG)
192. 1988 – Oliver & Company (G)
***  1988 -- My Neighbor Totoro
198. 1989 – Honey, I Shrunk the Kids (PG)
200. 1989 – Cheetah (G)
203. 1989 – The Little Mermaid (G)
207. 1990 – Pretty Woman (Touchstone) (R)
211. 1990 – Dick Tracy (Touchstone) (PG)
214. 1990 – DuckTales: the Movie, Treasure of the Lost Lamp (Disney Movietoons) (G)
217. 1990 – The Rescuers Down Under (G)
220. 1991 – White Fang (PG)
227. 1991 – What About Bob? (Touchstone) (PG)
228. 1991 – Wild Hearts Can’t Be Broken (G)
229. 1991 – The Rocketeer (PG)
237. 1991 – Beauty and the Beast (G)
238. 1991 – Father of the Bride (Touchstone) (PG)
244. 1992 – Newsies (PG)
248. 1992 – Honey, I Blew Up the Kid (PG)
250. 1992 – 3 Ninjas (Touchstone) (PG)
253. 1992 – Sarafina! (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
254. 1992 – Captain Ron (Touchstone) (PG-13)
255. 1992 – The Mighty Ducks (PG)
257. 1992 – Aladdin (G)
259. 1992 – The Muppet Christmas Carol (G)
263. 1993 – Homeward Bound: The Incredible Journey (G)
265. 1993 – A Far Off Place (PG)
267. 1993 – Adventures of Huck Finn (PG)
270. 1993 – Super Mario Bros. (Hollywood Pictures) (PG)
274. 1993 – Son-In-Law (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
275. 1993 – Hocus Pocus (PG)
282. 1993 – Cool Runnings (PG)
283. 1993 – Tim Burton’s The Nightmare Before Christmas (Touchstone) (PG)
284. 1993 – The Three Musketeers (PG)
287. 1994 – Cabin Boy (Touchstone) (PG-13)
290. 1994 – My Father the Hero (Touchstone) (PG)
291. 1994 – Blank Check (PG)
293. 1994 – The Ref (Touchstone) (R)
294. 1994 – D2: The Mighty Ducks (PG)
296. 1994 – White Fang 2: The Myth of the White Wolf (PG)
299. 1994 – Renaissance Man (Touchstone) (PG-13)
300. 1994 – The Lion King (G)
302. 1994 – Angels in the Outfield (PG)
306. 1994 – Camp Nowhere (Hollywood) (PG)
308. 1994 – Quiz Show (Hollywood) (PG-13)
310. 1994 – Ed Wood (Touchstone) (R)
313. 1994 – The Santa Clause (PG)
326. 1995 – A Goofy Movie (G)
331. 1995 – Pocahontas (G)
334. 1995 – Dangerous Minds (Hollywood) (R)
342. 1995 – Frank and Ollie (PG)
343. 1995 – Powder (Hollywood) (PG-13)
344. 1995 – Toy Story (G)
348. 1996 – Mr. Holland’s Opus (Hollywood) (PG)
351. 1996 – Muppet Treasure Island (G)
357. 1996 – James and the Giant Peach (G)
361. 1996 – Spy Hard (Hollywood) (PG-13)
363. 1996 – Rock, The (Hollywood) (R)
364. 1996 – The Hunchback of Notre Dame (G)
365. 1996 – Phenomenon (Touchstone) (PG)
367. 1996 – Jack (Hollywood) (PG-13)
374. 1996 – 101 Dalmatians (Live) (G)
387. 1997 – Hercules (G)
404. 1998 – He Got Game (Touchstone) (R)
407. 1998 – Mulan (G)
408. 1998 – Armageddon (Touchstone) (PG-13)
412. 1998 – Simon Birch (Hollywood) (PG)
415. 1998 – The Water Boy (Touchstone) (PG-13)
418. 1998 – A Bug’s Life (G)
419. 1998 – Rushmore (Touchstone) (R)
428. 1999 – Tarzan (G)
431. 1999 – The Sixth Sense (Hollywood) (PG-13)
437. 1999 – The Straight Story (G)
439. 1999 – Toy Story 2 (G)
443. 2000 – Fantasia/2000 (IMAX) (G)
446. 2000 – The Tigger Movie (G)
449. 2000 – High Fidelity (Touchstone) (R)
451. 2000 – Dinosaur (PG)
454. 2000 – Disney’s The Kid (PG)
460. 2000 – Unbreakable (Touchstone) (PG-13)
462. 2000 – The Emperor’s New Groove (G)
463. 2000 – O Brother, Where Art Thou? (Touchstone) (PG-13)
468. 2001 – Atlantis: The Lost Empire (PG)
470. 2001 – The Princess Diaries (G)
471. 2001 – Bubble Boy (Touchstone) (PG-13)
476. 2001 – Monsters, Inc. (G)
478. 2001 – The Royal Tenenbaums (Touchstone) (R)
481. 2002 – Return to Never Land (G)
488. 2002 – Lilo & Stitch (PG)
489. 2002 – Reign of Fire (Touchstone) (PG-13)
491. 2002 – Signs (Touchstone) (PG-13)
492. 2002 – Spirited Away (Walt Disney Studios Presents) (PG)
497. 2002 – Treasure Planet (PG)
500. 2003 – The Recruit (Touchstone) (PG-13)
502. 2003 – The Jungle Book 2 (G)
506. 2003 – Holes (PG)
508. 2003 – Finding Nemo (G)
509. 2003 – Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl (PG-13)
516. 2003 – Brother Bear (G)
520. 2004 – Disney’s Teacher’s Pet (PG)
525. 2004 – Home on the Range (PG)
532. 2004 – The Village (Touchstone) (PG-13)
537. 2004 – The Incredibles (PG)
539. 2004 – The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou (Touchstone) (R)
546. 2005 – Howl’s Moving Castle (PG)
554. 2005 – Chicken Little (G)
555. 2005 – The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and the Wardrobe (PG)
566. 2006. Cars (G)
567. 2006. Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man’s Chest (PG-13)
571. 2006. The Prestige (Touchstone) (PG-13)
578. 2007. Meet the Robinsons (G)
580. 2007. Pirates of the Caribbean: At World’s End (PG-13)
581. 2007. Ratatouille (G)
586. 2007. Enchanted (PG)
592. 2008. WALL•E (G)
594. 2008. Tinker Bell (G)
600. 2008. Bolt (PG)
608. 2009. The Boys: The Sherman Brothers’ Story (PG)
609. 2009. Up (PG)
612. 2009. Ponyo (G)
614. 2009. Walt & El Grupo (PG)
616. 2009. Tinker Bell and the Lost Treasure (G)
620. 2009. The Princess and the Frog (G)
622. 2010. Alice in Wonderland (PG)
623. 2010. Waking Sleeping Beauty (PG)
627. 2010. Toy Story 3 (G)
630. 2010. Tales from Earthsea (PG-13)
632. 2010. Tinker Bell and the Great Fairy Rescue (G)
635. 2010. Tangled (PG)
637. 2010. Tron: Legacy (PG)
639. 2011. Gnomeo & Juliet (Touchstone)(G)
646. 2011. Cars 2 (G)
647. 2011. Winnie the Pooh (G)
650. 2011. Real Steel (Touchstone/DreamWorks) (PG-13)
651. 2011. The Muppets (PG)
652. 2011. War Horse (Touchstone/DreamWorks) (PG-13)
653. 2012. The Secret World of Arrietty (G)
654. 2012. John Carter (PG-13)

Couple of thoughts:

* - It must have taken you a long time to compile this list!  Thank you!

* - And for those of you complaining that Touchstone/Hollywood/etc. "aren't REALLY Disney", please chill.  Looking through the list, it seems to be pretty arbitrary as to what studio releases what anyway.  

* - That said, wherefore the Miramax movies?  (It's always a hoot reminding people that the "Pulp Fiction" crew are, technically speaking, Disney characters.)

* - The 1990s especially are like a list of things I had forgotten were even things.

* - There are a TON of movies I need to see!  The Ub Iwerks documentary sounds especially intriguing.


----------



## Bravegirls

Let's face it peps, everything should be Disney!


----------



## LuvClarice

Well - now I'm going to have to go through this when I've got more time, but I'm guessing that it will be in the 3 to 4 hundred range. Yeah, I've got a problem. Anyway one thing that jumped out at me, you have Little Man, Big City and Jungle to Jungle listed for different years. I thought from my trivia days that Little Man, Big City was the working title for Jungle to Jungle. I could be wrong though. 

Kathy


----------



## disneygal626

I've seen 132 out of the list guess I need to start watching more movies!


----------



## dasan

maganda said:


> Toby Tyler and Mr. Stubbs the chimp! I'd nearly forgotten how sad I was when Mr. Stubbs got shot.
> I didn't see Sammy the Way Out Seal on the list. I remember it was the first Disney movie I saw when my dad broke down and got cable. I think I was 12.



I think Sammy The Way Out Seal was made for Wonderful World Of Disney.


----------



## Clare Marie

141 i did not realise how many there are!! I have got a lot of catching up to do


----------



## nerdydisneygirl90

*1. 1937 – Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs (G)
2. 1940 – Pinocchio (G)
3. 1940 – Fantasia (G)*
4. 1941 – The Reluctant Dragon
*5. 1941 – Dumbo (G)
6. 1942 – Bambi (G)
7. 1943 – Saludos Amigos*
8. 1943 – Victory Through Air Power
*9. 1945 – The Three Caballeros (G)*
10. 1946 – Make Mine Music
11. 1946 – Song of the South (G)
12. 1947 – Fun and Fancy Free
*13. 1948 – Melody Time*
14. 1949 – So Dear to My Heart (G)
15. 1949 – The Adventures of Ichabod and Mr. Toad (G)
*16. 1950 – Cinderella (G)*
17. 1950 – Treasure Island (PG)
*18. 1951 – Alice in Wonderland (G)*
19. 1952 – The Story of Robin Hood and His Merrie Men (PG)
*20. 1953 – Peter Pan (G)*
21. 1953 – The Sword and the Rose (PG)
22. 1953 – The Living Desert
23. 1954 – Rob Roy – The Highland Rogue
24. 1954 – The Vanishing Prairie
25. 1954 – 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea (G)
26. 1955 – Davy Crockett, King of the Wild Frontier (PG)
*27. 1955 – Lady and the Tramp (G)*
28. 1955 – The African Lion
29. 1955 – The Littlest Outlaw
30. 1956 – The Great Locomotive Chase
31. 1956 – Davy Crockett and the River Pirates
32. 1956 – Secrets of Life
33. 1956 – Westward Ho the Wagons!
34. 1957 – Johnny Tremain
35. 1957 – Perri (G)
*36. 1957 – Old Yeller (G)*
37. 1958 – The Light in the Forest
38. 1958 – White Wilderness
39. 1958 – Tonka
*40. 1959 – Sleeping Beauty (G)*
41. 1959 – The Shaggy Dog (G)
42. 1959 – Darby O’Gill and the Little People (G)
43. 1959 – Third Man on the Mountain (G)
44. 1960 – Toby Tyler or Ten Weeks with a Circus (G)
45. 1960 – Kidnapped
46. 1960 – Pollyanna (G)
47. 1960 – The Sign of Zorro
48. 1960 – Ten Who Dared
49. 1960 – Jungle Cat
50. 1960 – Swiss Family Robinson (G)
*51. 1961 – 101 Dalmatians (G)*
52. 1961 – The Absent-Minded Professor (G)
53. 1961 – The Parent Trap
54. 1961 – Nikki, Wild Dog of the North (G)
55. 1961 – Greyfriars Bobby
56. 1961 – Babes in Toyland
57. 1962 – Moon Pilot
58. 1962 – Bon Voyage
59. 1962 – Big Red
60. 1962 – Almost Angels
61. 1962 – The Legend of Lobo (G)
62. 1962 – In Search of the Castaways (G)
63. 1963 – Son of Flubber (G)
64. 1963 – Miracle of the White Stallions
65. 1963 – Savage Sam
66. 1963 – Summer Magic
67. 1963 – The Incredible Journey (G)
*68. 1963 – The Sword in the Stone (G)*
69. 1963 – The Three Lives of Thomasina (PG)
70. 1964 – The Misadventures of Merlin Jones (G)
71. 1964 – A Tiger Walks
72. 1964 – The Moon-Spinners (PG)
*73. 1964 – Mary Poppins (G)*
74. 1964 – Emil and the Detectives
75. 1965 – Those Calloways (PG)
76. 1965 – The Monkey’s Uncle
77. 1965 – That Darn Cat (G)
78. 1966 – The Ugly Dachshund
79. 1966 – Lt. Robin Crusoe U.S.N. (G)
80. 1966 – The Fighting Prince of Donegal
81. 1966 – Follow Me, Boys! (G)
82. 1967 – Monkeys, Go Home
83. 1967 – The Adventures of Bullwhip Griffin
84. 1967 – The Happiest Millionaire (G)
85. 1967 – The Gnome-Mobile (G)
*86. 1967 – The Jungle Book (G)*
87. 1967 – Charlie, The Lonesome Cougar
88. 1968 – Blackbeard’s Ghost (G)
89. 1968 – The One and Only, Genuine, Original Family Band
90. 1968 – Never a Dull Moment (G)
91. 1968 – The Horse in the Gray Flannel Suit
92. 1969 – The Love Bug (G)
93. 1969 – Smith!
94. 1969 – Rascal
95. 1969 – The Computer Wore Tennis Shoes
96. 1970 – King of the Grizzlies (G)
97. 1970 – The Boatniks (G)
*98. 1970 – The Aristocats (G)*
99. 1971 – The Wild Country (G)
100. 1971 – The Barefoot Executive (G)
101. 1971 – Scandalous John (G)
102. 1971 – The Million Dollar Duck (G)
*103. 1971 – Bedknobs and Broomsticks (G)*
104. 1972 – The Biscuit Eater (G)
105. 1972 – Napoleon and Samantha (G)
106. 1972 – Now You See Him, Now You Don’t (G)
107. 1972 – Run, Cougar, Run (G)
108. 1972 – Snowball Express (G)
109. 1973 – The World’s Greatest Athlete (G)
110. 1973 – Charley and the Angel (G)
111. 1973 – One Little Indian (G)
*112. 1973 – Robin Hood (G)*
113. 1973 – Superdad (G)
114. 1974 – Herbie Rides Again (G)
115. 1974 – The Bears and I (G)
116. 1974 – The Castaway Cowboy (G)
117. 1974 – The Island at the Top of the World (G)
118. 1975 – The Strongest Man in the World (G)
119. 1975 – Escape to Witch Mountain (G)
120. 1975 – The Apple Dumpling Gang (G)
121. 1975 – One of Our Dinosaurs is Missing (G)
122. 1975 – The Best of Walt Disney’s True-Life Adventures (G)
123. 1976 – Ride a Wild Pony (G)
124. 1976 – No Deposit, No Return (G)
125. 1976 – Gus (G)
126. 1976 – Treasure of Matecumbe (G)
127. 1976 – The Shaggy D.A. (G)
128. 1977 – Freaky Friday (G)
129. 1977 – The Littlest Horse Thieves (G)
*130. 1977 – The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh (G)*
*131. 1977 – The Rescuers (G)*
132. 1977 – Herbie Goes to Monte Carlo (G)
*133. 1977 – Pete’s Dragon (G)* I think
134. 1978 – Candleshoe (G)
135. 1978 – Return From Witch Mountain (G)
136. 1978 – The Cat From Outer Space (G)
137. 1978 – Hot Lead and Cold Feet (G)
138. 1979 – The North Avenue Irregulars (G)
139. 1979 – The Apple Dumpling Gang Rides Again (G)
140. 1979 – Unidentified Flying Oddball (G)
141. 1979 – The Black Hole (PG)
142. 1980 – Midnight Madness (PG)
143. 1980 – The Last Flight of Noah’s Ark (G)
144. 1980 – Herbie Goes Bananas (G)
145. 1981 – The Devil and Max Devlin (PG)
146. 1981 – Amy (G)
*147. 1981 – The Fox and the Hound (G)*
148. 1981 – Condorman (PG)
149. 1981 – The Watcher in the Woods (PG)
150. 1982 – Night Crossing (PG)
151. 1982 – Tron (PG)
152. 1982 – Tex (PG)
153. 1983 – Trenchcoat (PG)
154. 1983 – Something Wicked This Way Comes (PG)
155. 1983 – Never Cry Wolf (PG)
156. 1984 – Splash (Touchstone) (PG)
157. 1984 – Tiger Town (G)
158. 1984 – Country (Touchstone) (PG)
159. 1985 – Baby…Secret of the Lost Legend (Touchstone) (PG)
160. 1985 – Return to Oz (PG)
161. 1985 – The Black Cauldron (PG)*(plan to)*
162. 1985 – My Science Project (Touchstone) (PG)
163. 1985 – The Journey of Natty Gann (PG)
164. 1985 – One Magic Christmas (G)
165. 1986 – Down and Out in Beverly Hills (Touchstone) (R)
166. 1986 – Off Beat (Touchstone) (R)
167. 1986 – Ruthless People (Touchstone) (R)
168. 1986 – The Great Mouse Detective (G)
169. 1986 – Flight of the Navigator (PG)
170. 1986 – Tough Guys (Touchstone) (PG)
171. 1986 – The Color of Money (Touchstone) (R)
172. 1987 – Outrageous Fortune (Touchstone) (R)
173. 1987 – Tin Men (Touchstone) (R)
174. 1987 – Ernest Goes to Camp (Touchstone) (PG)
175. 1987 – Benji the Hunted (G)
176. 1987 – Adventures in Babysitting (Touchstone) (PG-13)
177. 1987 – Stakeout (Touchstone) (R)
178. 1987 – Can’t Buy Me Love (Touchstone) (PG-13)
179. 1987 – Hello Again (Touchstone) (PG)
180. 1987 – Three Men and a Baby (Touchstone) (PG)
181. 1987 – Good Morning, Vietnam (Touchstone) (R)
182. 1988 – Shoot to Kill (Touchstone) (R)
183. 1988 – D.O.A. (Touchstone) (R)
184. 1988 – Return to Snowy River (PG)
185. 1988 – Big Business (Touchstone) (PG)
*186. 1988 – Who Framed Roger Rabbit (Touchstone) (PG)*
187. 1988 – Cocktail (Touchstone) (R)
188. 1988 – The Rescue (Touchstone) (PG)
189. 1988 – Heartbreak Hotel (Touchstone) (PG-13)
190. 1988 – The Good Mother (Touchstone) (R)
191. 1988 – Ernest Saves Christmas (Touchstone) (PG)
*192. 1988 – Oliver & Company (G)
193. 1988 – Beaches (Touchstone) (PG-13)*
194. 1989 – Three Fugitives (Touchstone) (PG-13)
195. 1989 – New York Stories (Touchstone) (PG)
196. 1989 – Disorganized Crime (Touchstone) (R)
*197. 1989 – Dead Poets Society (Touchstone) (PG)
198. 1989 – Honey, I Shrunk the Kids (PG)*
199. 1989 – Turner & Hooch (Touchstone) (PG)
200. 1989 – Cheetah (G)
201. 1989 – An Innocent Man (Touchstone) (R)
202. 1989 – Gross Anatomy (Touchstone) (PG-13)
*203. 1989 – The Little Mermaid (G)*
204. 1989 – Blaze (Touchstone) (R)
205. 1990 – Stella (Touchstone) (PG-13)
206. 1990 – Where the Heart Is (Touchstone) (R)
207. 1990 – Pretty Woman (Touchstone) (R)
208. 1990 – Ernest Goes to Jail (Touchstone) (PG)
209. 1990 – Spaced Invaders (Touchstone) (PG)
210. 1990 – Fire Birds (Touchstone) (PG-13)
211. 1990 – Dick Tracy (Touchstone) (PG)
212. 1990 – Betsy’s Wedding (Touchstone) (R)
213. 1990 – Arachnophobia (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
214. 1990 – DuckTales: the Movie, Treasure of the Lost Lamp (Disney Movietoons) (G)
215. 1990 – Taking Care of Business (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
216. 1990 – Mr. Destiny (Touchstone) (PG-13)
217. 1990 – The Rescuers Down Under (G)
218. 1990 – Three Men and a Little Lady (Touchstone) (PG)
219. 1990 – Green Card (Touchstone) (PG-13)
220. 1991 – White Fang (PG)
221. 1991 – Run (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
222. 1991 – Scenes From a Mall (Touchstone) (R)
223. 1991 – Shipwrecked (PG)
224. 1991 – The Marrying Man (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
225. 1991 – Oscar (Touchstone) (PG)
226. 1991 – One Good Cop (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
227. 1991 – What About Bob? (Touchstone) (PG)
228. 1991 – Wild Hearts Can’t Be Broken (G)
229. 1991 – The Rocketeer (PG)
230. 1991 – The Doctor (Touchstone) (PG-13)
231. 1991 – V. I. Warshawski (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
232. 1991 – True Identity (Touchstone) (R)
233. 1991 – Paradise (Touchstone) (PG-13)
234. 1991 – Deceived (Touchstone) (PG-13)
235. 1991 – Ernest Scared Stupid (Touchstone) (PG)
236. 1991 – Billy Bathgate (Touchstone) (R)
*237. 1991 – Beauty and the Beast (G)
238. 1991 – Father of the Bride (Touchstone) (PG)*
239. 1992 – The Hand That Rocks The Cradle (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
240. 1992 – Medicine Man (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
241. 1992 – Blame It On The Bellboy (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
242. 1992 – Noises Off (Touchstone) (PG-13)
243. 1992 – Straight Talk (Hollywood Pictures) (PG)
244. 1992 – Newsies (PG)
245. 1992 – Passed Away (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
246. 1992 – Encino Man (Hollywood Pictures) (PG)
*247. 1992 – Sister Act (Touchstone) (PG)*
*248. 1992 – Honey, I Blew Up the Kid (PG)*
249. 1992 – A Stranger Among Us (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
250. 1992 – 3 Ninjas (Touchstone) (PG)
251. 1992 – The Gun in Betty Lou’s Handbag (Touchstone) (PG-13)
252. 1992 – Crossing the Bridge (Touchstone) (R)
253. 1992 – Sarafina! (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
254. 1992 – Captain Ron (Touchstone) (PG-13)
*255. 1992 – The Mighty Ducks (PG)*
256. 1992 – Consenting Adults (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
*257. 1992 – Aladdin (G)*
258. 1992 – The Distinguished Gentleman (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
*259. 1992 – The Muppet Christmas Carol (G)*
260. 1993 – Alive (Touchstone Pictures) (R)
261. 1993 – Aspen Extreme (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
262. 1993 – The Cemetery Club (Touchstone) (PG-13)
*263. 1993 – Homeward Bound: The Incredible Journey (G)*
264. 1993 – Swing Kids (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
265. 1993 – A Far Off Place (PG)
266. 1993 – Born Yesterday (Hollywood Pictures) (PG)
*267. 1993 – Adventures of Huck Finn (PG)*
268. 1993 – Indian Summer (Touchstone) (PG-13)
269. 1993 – Bound By Honor (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
270. 1993 – Super Mario Bros. (Hollywood Pictures) (PG)
271. 1993 – Guilty As Sin (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
272. 1993 – Life with Mikey (Touchstone) (PG)
273. 1993 – What’s Love Got To Do With It (Touchstone) (R)
274. 1993 – Son-In-Law (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
*275. 1993 – Hocus Pocus (PG)*
276. 1993 – Another Stakeout (Touchstone) (PG-13)
277. 1993 – My Boyfriend’s Back (Touchstone) (PG-13)
278. 1993 – Father Hood (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
279. 1993 – The Joy Luck Club (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
280. 1993 – Money For Nothing (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
281. 1993 – The Program (Touchstone) (R)
282. 1993 – Cool Runnings (PG)
*283. 1993 – Tim Burton’s The Nightmare Before Christmas (Touchstone) (PG)*
284. 1993 – The Three Musketeers (PG)
*285. 1993 – Sister Act 2: Back in the Habit (Touchstone) (PG)*
286. 1993 – Tombstone (Hollywood) (R)
287. 1994 – Cabin Boy (Touchstone) (PG-13)
288. 1994 – The Air Up There (Hollywood) (PG)
289. 1994 – Iron Will (PG)
290. 1994 – My Father the Hero (Touchstone) (PG)
291. 1994 – Blank Check (PG)
292. 1994 – Angie (Hollywood) (R)
293. 1994 – The Ref (Touchstone) (R)
*294. 1994 – D2: The Mighty Ducks (PG)*
295. 1994 – Holy Matrimony (Hollywood) (PG-13)
296. 1994 – White Fang 2: The Myth of the White Wolf (PG)
297. 1994 – The Inkwell (Touchstone) (R)
298. 1994 – When A Man Loves A Woman (Touchstone) (R)
299. 1994 – Renaissance Man (Touchstone) (PG-13)
*300. 1994 – The Lion King (G)*
301. 1994 – I Love Trouble (Touchstone) (PG)
*302. 1994 – Angels in the Outfield (PG)*
303. 1994 – In The Army Now (Hollywood) (PG)
304. 1994 – Color Of Night (Hollywood) (R)
305. 1994 – It’s Pat (Touchstone) (PG-13)
306. 1994 – Camp Nowhere (Hollywood) (PG)
307. 1994 – A Simple Twist of Fate (Touchstone) (PG-13)
308. 1994 – Quiz Show (Hollywood) (PG-13)
309. 1994 – Terminal Velocity (Hollywood) (PG-13)
310. 1994 – Ed Wood (Touchstone) (R)
311. 1994 – Robert A. Heinlein’s The Puppet Masters (Hollywood) (R)
312. 1994 – Squanto: A Warrior’s Tale (PG)
*313. 1994 – The Santa Clause (PG)*
314. 1994 – A Low Down Dirty Shame (Hollywood) (R)
315. 1994 – Rudyard Kipling’s The Jungle Book (PG)
316. 1995 – Houseguest (Hollywood) (PG)
317. 1995 – Bad Company (Touchstone) (R)
318. 1995 – Miami Rhapsody (Hollywood) (PG-13)
319. 1995 – Jerky Boys (Caravan) (R)
320. 1995 – Heavyweights (PG)
321. 1995 – Man of the House (PG)
322. 1995 – Roommates (Hollywood) PG
323. 1995 – Tall Tale (PG)
324. 1995 – Funny Bones (Hollywood) (R)
325. 1995 – Jefferson in Paris (Touchstone) (PG-13)
*326. 1995 – A Goofy Movie (G)*
327. 1995 – While You Were Sleeping (Hollywood) (PG)
328. 1995 – A Pyromaniac’s Love Story (Hollywood) (PG)
329. 1995 – Crimson Tide (Hollywood) (R)
330. 1995 – Mad Love (Touchstone) (PG-13)
*331. 1995 – Pocahontas (G)*
332. 1995 – Judge Dredd (Hollywood) (R)
333. 1995 – Operation Dumbo Drop (PG)
334. 1995 – Dangerous Minds (Hollywood) (R)
335. 1995 – A Kid in King Arthur’s Court (PG)
336. 1995 – The Tie That Binds (Hollywood) (R)
337. 1995 – Unstrung Heroes (Hollywood) (PG)
*338. 1995 – The Big Green (PG)*
339. 1995 – Dead Presidents (Hollywood) (R)
340. 1995 – Feast of July (Touchstone) (R)
341. 1995 – The Scarlet Letter (Hollywood) (R)
342. 1995 – Frank and Ollie (PG)
343. 1995 – Powder (Hollywood) (PG-13)
*344. 1995 – Toy Story (G)*
*345. 1995 – Father of the Bride Part II (Touchstone) (PG)*
346. 1995 – Nixon (Hollywood) (R)
*347. 1995 – Tom and Huck (PG)*
348. 1996 – Mr. Holland’s Opus (Hollywood) (PG)
349. 1996 – White Squall (Hollywood) (PG)
350. 1996 – Mr. Wrong (Touchstone) (PG-13)
*351. 1996 – Muppet Treasure Island (G)*
352. 1996 – Before and After (Hollywood) (PG-13)
353. 1996 – Up Close and Personal (Touchstone) (PG-13)
*354. 1996 – Homeward Bound II: Lost in San Francisco (G)*
355. 1996 – Two Much (Touchstone) (PG-13)
356. 1996 – Little Indian, Big City (Touchstone) (PG)
*357. 1996 – James and the Giant Peach (G)*
358. 1996 – Celtic Pride (Hollywood) (PG-13)
359. 1996 – Last Dance (Touchstone) (R)
360. 1996 – Boys (Touchstone) (PG-13)
361. 1996 – Spy Hard (Hollywood) (PG-13)
362. 1996 – Eddie (Hollywood) (PG-13)
363. 1996 – Rock, The (Hollywood) (R)
*364. 1996 – The Hunchback of Notre Dame (G)*
365. 1996 – Phenomenon (Touchstone) (PG)
*366. 1996 – Kazaam (Touchstone) (PG)
367. 1996 – Jack (Hollywood) (PG-13)
368. 1996 – First Kid (PG)*
369. 1996 – The Rich Man’s Wife (Hollywood) (R)
*370. 1996 – D3: The Mighty Ducks (PG)*
371. 1996 – The Associate (Hollywood) (PG-13)
372. 1996 – Ransom (Touchstone) (R)
373. 1996 – The War At Home (Touchstone) (R)
*374. 1996 – 101 Dalmatians (Live) (G)*
375. 1996 – The Preacher’s Wife (Touchstone) (PG)
376. 1996 – Evita (Hollywood) (PG)
377. 1997 – Metro (Touchstone) (R)
378. 1997 – Prefontaine (Hollywood) (PG-13)
379. 1997 – Shadow Conspiracy (Hollywood) (R)
*380. 1997 – That Darn Cat (PG)
381. 1997 – Jungle 2 Jungle (PG)*
382. 1997 – The Sixth Man (Touchstone) (PG-13)
383. 1997 – Grosse Pointe Blank (Hollywood) (R)
384. 1997 – Romy and Michele’s High School Reunion (Touchstone) (R)
385. 1997 – Gone Fishin’ (Hollywood) (PG)
*386. 1997 – Con Air (Touchstone) (R)
387. 1997 – Hercules (G)
388. 1997 – George of the Jungle (PG)*
389. 1997 – Nothing to Lose (Touchstone) (R)
*390. 1997 – Air Bud (PG)*
391. 1997 – G.I. Jane (Hollywood) (R)
392. 1997 – A Thousand Acres (Touchstone) (R)
393. 1997 – Washington Square (Hollywood) (PG)
*394. 1997 – Rocket Man (PG)*
395. 1997 – Playing God (Touchstone) (R)
*396. 1997 – Flubber (PG)*
397. 1997 – An American Werewolf in Paris (Hollywood) (R)
398. 1997 – Mr. Magoo (PG)
399. 1997 – Kundun (Touchstone) (PG-13)
400. 1998 – Deep Rising (Hollywood) (R)
401. 1998 – An Alan Smithee Film: Burn Hollywood Burn (Hollywood) (R)
402. 1998 – Krippendorf’s Tribe (Touchstone) (PG-13)
403. 1998 – Meet the Deedles (PG)
404. 1998 – He Got Game (Touchstone) (R)
405. 1998 – The Horse Whisperer (Touchstone) (PG-13)
406. 1998 – Six Days, Seven Nights (Touchstone) (PG-13)
*407. 1998 – Mulan (G)*
*408. 1998 – Armageddon (Touchstone) (PG-13)*
409. 1998 – Jane Austin’s Mafia! (Touchstone) (PG-13)
*410. 1998 – The Parent Trap (PG)*
411. 1998 – Firelight (Hollywood) (R)
412. 1998 – Simon Birch (Hollywood) (PG)
413. 1998 – Holy Man (Touchstone) (PG)
414. 1998 – Beloved (Touchstone) (R)
*415. 1998 – The Water Boy (Touchstone) (PG-13)
416. 1998 – I’ll Be Home for Christmas (PG)*
417. 1998 – Enemy of the State (Touchstone) (R)
*418. 1998 – A Bug’s Life (G)*
419. 1998 – Rushmore (Touchstone) (R)
*420. 1998 – Mighty Joe Young (PG)*
421. 1999 – A Civil Action (Touchstone) (PG-13)
422. 1999 – My Favorite Martian (PG)
423. 1999 – The Other Sister (Touchstone) (PG-13)
*424. 1999 – Doug’s 1st Movie (G)*
425. 1999 – 10 Things I Hate About You (Touchstone) (PG-13)
426. 1999 – Endurance (G)
427. 1999 – Instinct (Touchstone) (R)
*428. 1999 – Tarzan (G)*
429. 1999 – Summer of Sam (Touchstone) (R)
*430. 1999 – Inspector Gadget (PG)
431. 1999 – The Sixth Sense (Hollywood) (PG-13)*
432. 1999 – The 13th Warrior (Touchstone) (R)
433. 1999 – Breakfast of Champions (Hollywood) (R)
434. 1999 – Mumford (Touchstone) (R)
435. 1999 – Mystery, Alaska (Hollywood) (R)
436. 1999 – The Hand Behind the Mouse: The Ub Iwerks Story (G)
437. 1999 – The Straight Story (G)
438. 1999 – The Insider (Touchstone) (R)
*439. 1999 – Toy Story 2 (G)*
440. 1999 – Deuce Bigalow: Male Gigolo (Touchstone) (R)
441. 1999 – Cradle Will Rock (Touchstone) (R)
*442. 1999 – Bicentennial Man (Touchstone) (PG)
443. 2000 – Fantasia/2000 (IMAX) (G)*
444. 2000 – Play It To The Bone (Touchstone) (R)
445. 2000 – Gun Shy (Hollywood) (R)
*446. 2000 – The Tigger Movie (G)*
447. 2000 – Mission to Mars (Touchstone) (PG)
448. 2000 – Whispers: An Elephant’s Tale (G)
449. 2000 – High Fidelity (Touchstone) (R)
450. 2000 – Keeping the Faith (Touchstone) (PG-13)
*451. 2000 – Dinosaur (PG)
452. 2000 – Shanghai Noon (Touchstone) (PG-13)*
453. 2000 – Gone in 60 Seconds (Touchstone) (PG-13)
*454. 2000 – Disney’s The Kid (PG)*
455. 2000 – Coyote Ugly (Touchstone) (PG-13)
456. 2000 – The Crew (Touchstone) (PG-13)
457. 2000 – Duets (Hollywood) (R)
*458. 2000 – Remember the Titans (PG)*
459. 2000 – Playing Mona Lisa (no label) (R)
460. 2000 – Unbreakable (Touchstone) (PG-13)
*461. 2000 – 102 Dalmatians (G)*
462. 2000 – The Emperor’s New Groove (G)
*463. 2000 – O Brother, Where Art Thou? (Touchstone) (PG-13)*
464. 2001 – Double Take (Touchstone) (PG-13)
*465. 2001 – Recess: School’s Out (G)*
466. 2001 – Just Visiting (Hollywood) (PG-13)
467. 2001 – Pearl Harbor (Touchstone) (PG-13)
*468. 2001 – Atlantis: The Lost Empire (PG)*
469. 2001 – crazy/beautiful (Touchstone) (PG-13)
*470. 2001 – The Princess Diaries (G)
471. 2001 – Bubble Boy (Touchstone) (PG-13)*
472. 2001 – New Port South (Touchstone) (PG-13)
*473. 2001 – Max Keeble’s Big Move (PG)*
474. 2001 – Corky Romano (Touchstone) (PG-13)
475. 2001 – High Heels and Low Lifes (Touchstone) (R)
*476. 2001 – Monsters, Inc. (G)*
477. 2001 – Out Cold (Touchstone) (PG-13)
478. 2001 – The Royal Tenenbaums (Touchstone) (R)
*479. 2002 – Snow Dogs (PG)*
480. 2002 – The Count of Monte Cristo (Touchstone) (PG-13)
481. 2002 – Return to Never Land (G)
482. 2002 – Sorority Boys (Touchstone) (R)
483. 2002 – The Rookie (G)
484. 2002 – Big Trouble (Touchstone) (PG-13)
485. 2002 – Frank McKlusky, C.I. (Touchstone) (PG-13)
486. 2002 – ESPN’s Ultimate X – The Movie (Touchstone) (PG)
487. 2002 – Bad Company (Touchstone) (PG-13)
*488. 2002 – Lilo & Stitch (PG)*
489. 2002 – Reign of Fire (Touchstone) (PG-13)
*490. 2002 – The Country Bears (G)*
*491. 2002 – Signs (Touchstone) (PG-13)
492. 2002 – Spirited Away (Walt Disney Studios Presents) (PG)*
493. 2002 – Moonlight Mile (Touchstone) (PG-13)
494. 2002 – Sweet Home Alabama (Touchstone) (PG-13)
*495. 2002 – Tuck Everlasting (PG)
496. 2002 – Santa Clause 2 (G)
497. 2002 – Treasure Planet (PG)
498. 2002 – The Hot Chick (Touchstone) (PG-13)*
499. 2002 – The 25th Hour (Touchstone) (R)
500. 2003 – The Recruit (Touchstone) (PG-13)
*501. 2003 – Shanghai Knights (Touchstone) (PG-13)*
502. 2003 – The Jungle Book 2 (G)
*503. 2003 – Bringing Down the House (Touchstone) (PG-13)
504. 2003 – Piglet’s Big Movie (G)*
505. 2003 – Ghosts of the Abyss (G)
*506. 2003 – Holes (PG)
507. 2003 – The Lizzie McGuire Movie (PG)
508. 2003 – Finding Nemo (G)
509. 2003 – Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl (PG-13)
510. 2003 – Freaky Friday (PG)*
511. 2003 – Open Range (Touchstone) (R)
512. 2003 – Hope Springs (Touchstone) (PG-13)
513. 2003 – Cold Creek Manor (Touchstone) (R)
514. 2003 – Under the Tuscan Sun (Touchstone) (PG-13)
515. 2003 – Veronica Guerin (Touchstone) (R)
516. 2003 – Brother Bear (G)
517. 2003 – The Haunted Mansion (PG)
518. 2003 – Calendar Girls (Touchstone) (PG-13)
519. 2003 – The Young Black Stallion (G)
*520. 2004 – Disney’s Teacher’s Pet (PG)*
521. 2004 – Miracle (PG)
*522. 2004 – Confessions of a Teenage Drama Queen (PG)*
523. 2004 – Hidalgo (Touchstone) (PG-13)
524. 2004 – The Ladykillers (Touchstone) (R)
525. 2004 – Home on the Range (PG)
526. 2004 – The Alamo (Touchstone) (PG-13)
527. 2004 – Sacred Planet (G)
528. 2004 – Raising Helen (Touchstone) (PG-13)
529. 2004 – Around the World in 80 Days (PG)
530. 2004 – America’s Heart and Soul (PG)
531. 2004 – King Arthur (Touchstone) (PG-13)
532. 2004 – The Village (Touchstone) (PG-13)
*533. 2004 – The Princess Diaries 2 (G)*
534. 2004 – Mr. 3000 (Touchstone) (PG-13)
535. 2004 – The Last Shot (Touchstone) (R)
536. 2004 – Ladder 49 (Touchstone) (PG-13)
*537. 2004 – The Incredibles (PG)
538. 2004 – National Treasure (PG)*
539. 2004 – The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou (Touchstone) (R)
540. 2005 – Aliens of the Deep (G)
541. 2005 – Pooh’s Heffalump Movie (G)
*542. 2005 – The Pacifier (PG)*
543. 2005 – Ice Princess (G)
544. 2005 – A Lot Like Love (Touchstone) (PG-13)
545. 2005 – The Hitchhiker’s Guide To the Galaxy (Touchstone) (PG)
*546. 2005 – Howl’s Moving Castle (PG)*
547. 2005 – Herbie: Fully Loaded (G)
548. 2005 – Dark Water (Touchstone) (PG-13)
*549. 2005 – Sky High (PG)*
550. 2005 – Valiant (G)
551. 2005 – Flightplan (Touchstone) (PG-13)
552. 2005 – The Greatest Game Ever Played (PG)
553. 2005 – Shopgirl (R) (Touchstone)
*554. 2005 – Chicken Little (G)*
555. 2005 – The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and the Wardrobe (PG)
556. 2005 – Casanova (R)
557. 2006 – Glory Road (PG)
558. 2006 – Annapolis (Touchstone) (PG-13)
559. 2006 – Roving Mars (G)
560. 2006 – Eight Below (PG)
561. 2006. The Shaggy Dog (PG)
562. 2006. Stay Alive (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
563. 2006. The Wild (G)
564. 2006. Stick It (Touchstone) (PG-13)
565. 2006. Goal! The Dream Begins (Touchstone) (PG)
*566. 2006. Cars (G)
567. 2006. Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man’s Chest (PG-13)*
568. 2006. Step Up (Touchstone) (PG-13)
569. 2006. Invincible (PG)
570. 2006. The Guardian (Touchstone) (PG-13)
571. 2006. The Prestige (Touchstone) (PG-13)
*572. 2006. The Santa Clause 3: The Escape Clause (G)*
*573. 2006. Deja Vu (Touchstone) (PG-13)*
574. 2006. Apocalypto (Touchstone)(R)
575. 2007. Primeval (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
576. 2007. Bridge to Terabithia (PG)
577. 2007. Wild Hogs (Touchstone) (PG-13)
*578. 2007. Meet the Robinsons (G)*
579. 2007. The Invisible (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
*580. 2007. Pirates of the Caribbean: At World’s End (PG-13)
581. 2007. Ratatouille (G)*
582. 2007. The Secret of the Magic Gourd (NR)
583. 2007. Underdog (PG)
584. 2007. The Game Plan (PG)
585. 2007. Dan in Real Life (PG-13)
*586. 2007. Enchanted (PG)
587. 2007. National Treasure: Book of Secrets (PG)*
588. 2008. Hannah Montana & Miley Cyrus: Best of Both Worlds Concert (G)
589. 2008. Step Up 2 the Streets (Touchstone)(PG-13)
590. 2008. College Road Trip (G)
591. 2008. The Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian (PG)
592. 2008. WALL•E (G)
593. 2008. Swing Vote (Touchstone)(PG-13)
594. 2008. Tinker Bell (G)
595. 2008. Miracle at St. Anna (Touchstone) (R)
596. 2008. Beverly Hills Chihuahua (PG)
597. 2008. Morning Light (PG)
598. 2008. High School Musical 3: Senior Year (G)
599. 2008. Roadside Romeo (NR)
*600. 2008. Bolt (PG)*
601. 2008. Bedtime Stories (PG)
602. 2009. Confessions of a Shopaholic (Touchstone) (PG)
603. 2009. Jonas Brothers: The 3D Concert Experience (G)
604. 2009. Race to Witch Mountain (PG)
605. 2009. Hannah Montana the Movie (G)
606. 2009. Earth (Disneynature) (G)
607. 2009. Trail of the Panda (NR)
608. 2009. The Boys: The Sherman Brothers’ Story (PG)
609. 2009. Up (PG)
610. 2009. The Proposal (Touchstone) (PG-13)
611. 2009. G-Force (PG)
*612. 2009. Ponyo (G)*
613. 2009. X-Games 3D: The Movie (PG)
614. 2009. Walt & El Grupo (PG)
615. 2009. Surrogates (Touchstone) (PG-13)
616. 2009. Tinker Bell and the Lost Treasure (G)
617. 2009. Kniga Masterov (The Book of Masters) (NR)
618. 2009. Disney’s A Christmas Carol (PG)
619. 2009. Old Dogs (PG)
*620. 2009. The Princess and the Frog (G)*
621. 2010. When in Rome (PG-13)
622. 2010. Alice in Wonderland (PG)
623. 2010. Waking Sleeping Beauty (PG)
624. 2010. The Last Song (Touchstone) (PG)
625. 2010. Oceans (Disneynature) (G)
626. 2010. Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time (PG-13)
*627. 2010. Toy Story 3 (G)*
628. 2010. The Sorcerer’s Apprentice (PG)
629. 2010. Step Up 3D (Touchstone) (PG-13)
630. 2010. Tales from Earthsea (PG-13)
631. 2010. The Switch (Miramax) (PG-13)
632. 2010. Tinker Bell and the Great Fairy Rescue (G)
633. 2010. You Again (Touchstone) (PG)
634. 2010. Secretariat (PG)
*635. 2010. Tangled (PG)*
636. 2010. The Tempest (Touchstone/Miramax) (PG-13)
637. 2010. Tron: Legacy (PG)
638. 2011. Once Upon a Warrior (NR)
639. 2011. Gnomeo & Juliet (Touchstone)(G)
640. 2011. I Am Number Four (Touchstone/DreamWorks) (PG-13)
641. 2011. Mars Needs Moms (PG)
642. 2011. African Cats: Kingdom of Courage (Disneynature) (G)
643. 2011. Zokkomon (NR)
644. 2011. Prom (PG)
645. 2011. Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides (PG-13)
646. 2011. Cars 2 (G)
647. 2011. Winnie the Pooh (G)
648. 2011. The Help (Touchstone/DreamWorks) (PG-13)
649. 2011. Fright Night (Touchstone/DreamWorks) (R)
650. 2011. Real Steel (Touchstone/DreamWorks) (PG-13)
651. 2011. The Muppets (PG)
652. 2011. War Horse (Touchstone/DreamWorks) (PG-13)
653. 2012. The Secret World of Arrietty (G)
654. 2012. John Carter (PG-13)
655. 2012. Chimpanzee (Disneynature)
*656. 2012. Brave *

That's a lot of movies, I have seen others that aren't on this list though.

137 from this list, I think.


----------



## MickeyTheBestMouse

I've seen all the animations. I'm not really a fan of the others.


----------



## MickeyTheBestMouse

actually that's a lie. I'm a fan of classic Disney movies but not Disney channel movies.


----------



## Babbletrish

LuvClarice said:


> You have Little Man, Big City and Jungle to Jungle listed for different years. I thought from my trivia days that Little Man, Big City was the working title for Jungle to Jungle. I could be wrong though.



If I'm remembering my Disney Trivia of Exceedingly Specialized Applicability, Disney acquired the remake rights to a strange French comedy called (in America) "Little Indian, Big City".  Since they had such success years ago with remaking a popular French comedy ("Three Men and a Cradle" into "Three Men and a Baby"), they planned to remake "Big City" with Tim Allen in the lead role.  For some strange reason, since they'd picked up the American distribution rights to "Big City" as well, they released an evidently not-good dubbed version into theaters a year or two before releasing "Jungle to Jungle", which really only helped confuse everyone.


----------



## midgetthemighty

I've seen 201 of these movies. I haven't even heard of most of the ones I haven't seen. 

1. 1937  Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs (G)
2. 1940  Pinocchio (G)
3. 1940  Fantasia (G)
4. 1941  The Reluctant Dragon
5. 1941  Dumbo (G)
6. 1942  Bambi (G)
7. 1943  Saludos Amigos
8. 1943  Victory Through Air Power
9. 1945  The Three Caballeros (G)
10. 1946  Make Mine Music
11. 1946  Song of the South (G)
12. 1947  Fun and Fancy Free
13. 1948  Melody Time
14. 1949  So Dear to My Heart (G)
15. 1949  The Adventures of Ichabod and Mr. Toad (G)
16. 1950  Cinderella (G)
17. 1950  Treasure Island (PG)
18. 1951  Alice in Wonderland (G)
19. 1952  The Story of Robin Hood and His Merrie Men (PG)
20. 1953  Peter Pan (G)
21. 1953  The Sword and the Rose (PG)
22. 1953  The Living Desert
23. 1954  Rob Roy  The Highland Rogue
24. 1954  The Vanishing Prairie
25. 1954  20,000 Leagues Under the Sea (G)
26. 1955  Davy Crockett, King of the Wild Frontier (PG)
27. 1955  Lady and the Tramp (G)
28. 1955  The African Lion
29. 1955  The Littlest Outlaw
30. 1956  The Great Locomotive Chase
31. 1956  Davy Crockett and the River Pirates
32. 1956  Secrets of Life
33. 1956  Westward Ho the Wagons!
34. 1957  Johnny Tremain
35. 1957  Perri (G)
36. 1957  Old Yeller (G)
37. 1958  The Light in the Forest
38. 1958  White Wilderness
39. 1958  Tonka
40. 1959  Sleeping Beauty (G)
41. 1959  The Shaggy Dog (G)
42. 1959  Darby OGill and the Little People (G)
43. 1959  Third Man on the Mountain (G)
44. 1960  Toby Tyler or Ten Weeks with a Circus (G)
45. 1960  Kidnapped
46. 1960  Pollyanna (G)
47. 1960  The Sign of Zorro
48. 1960  Ten Who Dared
49. 1960  Jungle Cat
50. 1960  Swiss Family Robinson (G)
51. 1961  101 Dalmatians (G)
52. 1961  The Absent-Minded Professor (G)
53. 1961  The Parent Trap
54. 1961  Nikki, Wild Dog of the North (G)
55. 1961  Greyfriars Bobby
56. 1961  Babes in Toyland
57. 1962  Moon Pilot
58. 1962  Bon Voyage
59. 1962  Big Red
60. 1962  Almost Angels
61. 1962  The Legend of Lobo (G)
62. 1962  In Search of the Castaways (G)
63. 1963  Son of Flubber (G)
64. 1963  Miracle of the White Stallions
65. 1963  Savage Sam
66. 1963  Summer Magic
67. 1963  The Incredible Journey (G)
68. 1963  The Sword in the Stone (G)
69. 1963  The Three Lives of Thomasina (PG)
70. 1964  The Misadventures of Merlin Jones (G)
71. 1964  A Tiger Walks
72. 1964  The Moon-Spinners (PG)
73. 1964  Mary Poppins (G)
74. 1964  Emil and the Detectives
75. 1965  Those Calloways (PG)
76. 1965  The Monkeys Uncle
77. 1965  That Darn Cat (G)
78. 1966  The Ugly Dachshund
79. 1966  Lt. Robin Crusoe U.S.N. (G)
80. 1966  The Fighting Prince of Donegal
81. 1966  Follow Me, Boys! (G)
82. 1967  Monkeys, Go Home
83. 1967  The Adventures of Bullwhip Griffin
84. 1967  The Happiest Millionaire (G)
85. 1967  The Gnome-Mobile (G)
86. 1967  The Jungle Book (G)
87. 1967  Charlie, The Lonesome Cougar
88. 1968  Blackbeards Ghost (G)
89. 1968  The One and Only, Genuine, Original Family Band
90. 1968  Never a Dull Moment (G)
91. 1968  The Horse in the Gray Flannel Suit
92. 1969  The Love Bug (G)
93. 1969  Smith!
94. 1969  Rascal
95. 1969  The Computer Wore Tennis Shoes
96. 1970  King of the Grizzlies (G)
97. 1970  The Boatniks (G)
98. 1970  The Aristocats (G)
99. 1971  The Wild Country (G)
100. 1971  The Barefoot Executive (G)
101. 1971  Scandalous John (G)
102. 1971  The Million Dollar Duck (G)
103. 1971  Bedknobs and Broomsticks (G)
104. 1972  The Biscuit Eater (G)
105. 1972  Napoleon and Samantha (G)
106. 1972  Now You See Him, Now You Dont (G)
107. 1972  Run, Cougar, Run (G)
108. 1972  Snowball Express (G)
109. 1973  The Worlds Greatest Athlete (G)
110. 1973  Charley and the Angel (G)
111. 1973  One Little Indian (G)
112. 1973  Robin Hood (G)
113. 1973  Superdad (G)
114. 1974  Herbie Rides Again (G)
115. 1974  The Bears and I (G)
116. 1974  The Castaway Cowboy (G)
117. 1974  The Island at the Top of the World (G)
118. 1975  The Strongest Man in the World (G)
119. 1975  Escape to Witch Mountain (G)
120. 1975  The Apple Dumpling Gang (G)
121. 1975  One of Our Dinosaurs is Missing (G)
122. 1975  The Best of Walt Disneys True-Life Adventures (G)
123. 1976  Ride a Wild Pony (G)
124. 1976  No Deposit, No Return (G)
125. 1976  Gus (G)
126. 1976  Treasure of Matecumbe (G)
127. 1976  The Shaggy D.A. (G)
128. 1977  Freaky Friday (G)
129. 1977  The Littlest Horse Thieves (G)
130. 1977  The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh (G)
131. 1977  The Rescuers (G)
132. 1977  Herbie Goes to Monte Carlo (G)
133. 1977  Petes Dragon (G)
134. 1978  Candleshoe (G)
135. 1978  Return From Witch Mountain (G)
136. 1978  The Cat From Outer Space (G)
137. 1978  Hot Lead and Cold Feet (G)
138. 1979  The North Avenue Irregulars (G)
139. 1979  The Apple Dumpling Gang Rides Again (G)
140. 1979  Unidentified Flying Oddball (G)
141. 1979  The Black Hole (PG)
142. 1980  Midnight Madness (PG)
143. 1980  The Last Flight of Noahs Ark (G)
144. 1980  Herbie Goes Bananas (G)
145. 1981  The Devil and Max Devlin (PG)
146. 1981  Amy (G)
147. 1981  The Fox and the Hound (G)
148. 1981  Condorman (PG)
149. 1981  The Watcher in the Woods (PG)
150. 1982  Night Crossing (PG)
151. 1982  Tron (PG)
152. 1982  Tex (PG)
153. 1983  Trenchcoat (PG)
154. 1983  Something Wicked This Way Comes (PG)
155. 1983  Never Cry Wolf (PG)
156. 1984  Splash (Touchstone) (PG)
157. 1984  Tiger Town (G)
158. 1984  Country (Touchstone) (PG)
159. 1985  BabySecret of the Lost Legend (Touchstone) (PG)
160. 1985  Return to Oz (PG)
161. 1985  The Black Cauldron (PG)
162. 1985  My Science Project (Touchstone) (PG)
163. 1985  The Journey of Natty Gann (PG)
164. 1985  One Magic Christmas (G)
165. 1986  Down and Out in Beverly Hills (Touchstone) (R)
166. 1986  Off Beat (Touchstone) (R)
167. 1986  Ruthless People (Touchstone) (R)
168. 1986  The Great Mouse Detective (G)
169. 1986  Flight of the Navigator (PG)
170. 1986  Tough Guys (Touchstone) (PG)
171. 1986  The Color of Money (Touchstone) (R)
172. 1987  Outrageous Fortune (Touchstone) (R)
173. 1987  Tin Men (Touchstone) (R)
174. 1987  Ernest Goes to Camp (Touchstone) (PG)175. 1987  Benji the Hunted (G)
176. 1987  Adventures in Babysitting (Touchstone) (PG-13)
177. 1987  Stakeout (Touchstone) (R)
178. 1987  Cant Buy Me Love (Touchstone) (PG-13)
179. 1987  Hello Again (Touchstone) (PG)
180. 1987  Three Men and a Baby (Touchstone) (PG)
181. 1987  Good Morning, Vietnam (Touchstone) (R)
182. 1988  Shoot to Kill (Touchstone) (R)
183. 1988  D.O.A. (Touchstone) (R)
184. 1988  Return to Snowy River (PG)
185. 1988  Big Business (Touchstone) (PG)
186. 1988  Who Framed Roger Rabbit (Touchstone) (PG)
187. 1988  Cocktail (Touchstone) (R)
188. 1988  The Rescue (Touchstone) (PG)
189. 1988  Heartbreak Hotel (Touchstone) (PG-13)
190. 1988  The Good Mother (Touchstone) (R)
191. 1988  Ernest Saves Christmas (Touchstone) (PG)
192. 1988  Oliver & Company (G)
193. 1988  Beaches (Touchstone) (PG-13)
194. 1989  Three Fugitives (Touchstone) (PG-13)
195. 1989  New York Stories (Touchstone) (PG)
196. 1989  Disorganized Crime (Touchstone) (R)
197. 1989  Dead Poets Society (Touchstone) (PG)
198. 1989  Honey, I Shrunk the Kids (PG)
199. 1989  Turner & Hooch (Touchstone) (PG)
200. 1989  Cheetah (G)
201. 1989  An Innocent Man (Touchstone) (R)
202. 1989  Gross Anatomy (Touchstone) (PG-13)
203. 1989  The Little Mermaid (G)
204. 1989  Blaze (Touchstone) (R)
205. 1990  Stella (Touchstone) (PG-13)
206. 1990  Where the Heart Is (Touchstone) (R)
207. 1990  Pretty Woman (Touchstone) (R)
208. 1990  Ernest Goes to Jail (Touchstone) (PG)
209. 1990  Spaced Invaders (Touchstone) (PG)
210. 1990  Fire Birds (Touchstone) (PG-13)
211. 1990  Dick Tracy (Touchstone) (PG)
212. 1990  Betsys Wedding (Touchstone) (R)
213. 1990  Arachnophobia (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
214. 1990  DuckTales: the Movie, Treasure of the Lost Lamp (Disney Movietoons) (G)
215. 1990  Taking Care of Business (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
216. 1990  Mr. Destiny (Touchstone) (PG-13)
217. 1990  The Rescuers Down Under (G)
218. 1990  Three Men and a Little Lady (Touchstone) (PG)
219. 1990  Green Card (Touchstone) (PG-13)
220. 1991  White Fang (PG)
221. 1991  Run (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
222. 1991  Scenes From a Mall (Touchstone) (R)
223. 1991  Shipwrecked (PG)
224. 1991  The Marrying Man (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
225. 1991  Oscar (Touchstone) (PG)
226. 1991  One Good Cop (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
227. 1991  What About Bob? (Touchstone) (PG)
228. 1991  Wild Hearts Cant Be Broken (G)
229. 1991  The Rocketeer (PG)
230. 1991  The Doctor (Touchstone) (PG-13)
231. 1991  V. I. Warshawski (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
232. 1991  True Identity (Touchstone) (R)
233. 1991  Paradise (Touchstone) (PG-13)
234. 1991  Deceived (Touchstone) (PG-13)
235. 1991  Ernest Scared Stupid (Touchstone) (PG)
236. 1991  Billy Bathgate (Touchstone) (R)
237. 1991  Beauty and the Beast (G)
238. 1991  Father of the Bride (Touchstone) (PG)239. 1992  The Hand That Rocks The Cradle (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
240. 1992  Medicine Man (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
241. 1992  Blame It On The Bellboy (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
242. 1992  Noises Off (Touchstone) (PG-13)
243. 1992  Straight Talk (Hollywood Pictures) (PG)
244. 1992  Newsies (PG)
245. 1992  Passed Away (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
246. 1992  Encino Man (Hollywood Pictures) (PG)
247. 1992  Sister Act (Touchstone) (PG)
248. 1992  Honey, I Blew Up the Kid (PG)
249. 1992  A Stranger Among Us (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
250. 1992  3 Ninjas (Touchstone) (PG)
251. 1992  The Gun in Betty Lous Handbag (Touchstone) (PG-13)
252. 1992  Crossing the Bridge (Touchstone) (R)
253. 1992  Sarafina! (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
254. 1992  Captain Ron (Touchstone) (PG-13)
255. 1992  The Mighty Ducks (PG)
256. 1992  Consenting Adults (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
257. 1992  Aladdin (G)
258. 1992  The Distinguished Gentleman (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
259. 1992  The Muppet Christmas Carol (G)
260. 1993  Alive (Touchstone Pictures) (R)
261. 1993  Aspen Extreme (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
262. 1993  The Cemetery Club (Touchstone) (PG-13)
263. 1993  Homeward Bound: The Incredible Journey (G)
264. 1993  Swing Kids (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
265. 1993  A Far Off Place (PG)
266. 1993  Born Yesterday (Hollywood Pictures) (PG)
267. 1993  Adventures of Huck Finn (PG)
268. 1993  Indian Summer (Touchstone) (PG-13)
269. 1993  Bound By Honor (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
270. 1993  Super Mario Bros. (Hollywood Pictures) (PG)
271. 1993  Guilty As Sin (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
272. 1993  Life with Mikey (Touchstone) (PG)
273. 1993  Whats Love Got To Do With It (Touchstone) (R)
274. 1993  Son-In-Law (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
275. 1993  Hocus Pocus (PG)
276. 1993  Another Stakeout (Touchstone) (PG-13)
277. 1993  My Boyfriends Back (Touchstone) (PG-13)
278. 1993  Father Hood (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
279. 1993  The Joy Luck Club (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
280. 1993  Money For Nothing (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
281. 1993  The Program (Touchstone) (R)
282. 1993  Cool Runnings (PG)
283. 1993  Tim Burtons The Nightmare Before Christmas (Touchstone) (PG)
284. 1993  The Three Musketeers (PG)
285. 1993  Sister Act 2: Back in the Habit (Touchstone) (PG)
286. 1993  Tombstone (Hollywood) (R)
287. 1994  Cabin Boy (Touchstone) (PG-13)
288. 1994  The Air Up There (Hollywood) (PG)
289. 1994  Iron Will (PG)
290. 1994  My Father the Hero (Touchstone) (PG)
291. 1994  Blank Check (PG)
292. 1994  Angie (Hollywood) (R)
293. 1994  The Ref (Touchstone) (R)
294. 1994  D2: The Mighty Ducks (PG)
295. 1994  Holy Matrimony (Hollywood) (PG-13)
296. 1994  White Fang 2: The Myth of the White Wolf (PG)
297. 1994  The Inkwell (Touchstone) (R)
298. 1994  When A Man Loves A Woman (Touchstone) (R)
299. 1994  Renaissance Man (Touchstone) (PG-13)
300. 1994  The Lion King (G)
301. 1994  I Love Trouble (Touchstone) (PG)
302. 1994  Angels in the Outfield (PG)
303. 1994  In The Army Now (Hollywood) (PG)
304. 1994  Color Of Night (Hollywood) (R)
305. 1994  Its Pat (Touchstone) (PG-13)
306. 1994  Camp Nowhere (Hollywood) (PG)
307. 1994  A Simple Twist of Fate (Touchstone) (PG-13)
308. 1994  Quiz Show (Hollywood) (PG-13)
309. 1994  Terminal Velocity (Hollywood) (PG-13)
310. 1994  Ed Wood (Touchstone) (R)
311. 1994  Robert A. Heinleins The Puppet Masters (Hollywood) (R)
312. 1994  Squanto: A Warriors Tale (PG)
313. 1994  The Santa Clause (PG)
314. 1994  A Low Down Dirty Shame (Hollywood) (R)
315. 1994  Rudyard Kiplings The Jungle Book (PG)
316. 1995  Houseguest (Hollywood) (PG)
317. 1995  Bad Company (Touchstone) (R)
318. 1995  Miami Rhapsody (Hollywood) (PG-13)
319. 1995  Jerky Boys (Caravan) (R)
320. 1995  Heavyweights (PG)
321. 1995  Man of the House (PG)
322. 1995  Roommates (Hollywood) PG
323. 1995  Tall Tale (PG)
324. 1995  Funny Bones (Hollywood) (R)
325. 1995  Jefferson in Paris (Touchstone) (PG-13)
326. 1995  A Goofy Movie (G)
327. 1995  While You Were Sleeping (Hollywood) (PG)
328. 1995  A Pyromaniacs Love Story (Hollywood) (PG)
329. 1995  Crimson Tide (Hollywood) (R)
330. 1995  Mad Love (Touchstone) (PG-13)
331. 1995  Pocahontas (G)
332. 1995  Judge Dredd (Hollywood) (R)
333. 1995  Operation Dumbo Drop (PG)
334. 1995  Dangerous Minds (Hollywood) (R)
335. 1995  A Kid in King Arthurs Court (PG)
336. 1995  The Tie That Binds (Hollywood) (R)
337. 1995  Unstrung Heroes (Hollywood) (PG)
338. 1995  The Big Green (PG)
339. 1995  Dead Presidents (Hollywood) (R)
340. 1995  Feast of July (Touchstone) (R)
341. 1995  The Scarlet Letter (Hollywood) (R)
342. 1995  Frank and Ollie (PG)
343. 1995  Powder (Hollywood) (PG-13)
344. 1995  Toy Story (G)
345. 1995  Father of the Bride Part II (Touchstone) (PG)
346. 1995  Nixon (Hollywood) (R)
347. 1995  Tom and Huck (PG)
348. 1996  Mr. Hollands Opus (Hollywood) (PG)
349. 1996  White Squall (Hollywood) (PG)
350. 1996  Mr. Wrong (Touchstone) (PG-13)
351. 1996  Muppet Treasure Island (G)
352. 1996  Before and After (Hollywood) (PG-13)
353. 1996  Up Close and Personal (Touchstone) (PG-13)
354. 1996  Homeward Bound II: Lost in San Francisco (G)
355. 1996  Two Much (Touchstone) (PG-13)
356. 1996  Little Indian, Big City (Touchstone) (PG)
357. 1996  James and the Giant Peach (G)
358. 1996  Celtic Pride (Hollywood) (PG-13)
359. 1996  Last Dance (Touchstone) (R)
360. 1996  Boys (Touchstone) (PG-13)
361. 1996  Spy Hard (Hollywood) (PG-13)
362. 1996  Eddie (Hollywood) (PG-13)
363. 1996  Rock, The (Hollywood) (R)
364. 1996  The Hunchback of Notre Dame (G)
365. 1996  Phenomenon (Touchstone) (PG)
366. 1996  Kazaam (Touchstone) (PG)
367. 1996  Jack (Hollywood) (PG-13)
368. 1996  First Kid (PG)
369. 1996  The Rich Mans Wife (Hollywood) (R)
370. 1996  D3: The Mighty Ducks (PG)
371. 1996  The Associate (Hollywood) (PG-13)
372. 1996  Ransom (Touchstone) (R)
373. 1996  The War At Home (Touchstone) (R)
374. 1996  101 Dalmatians (Live) (G)
375. 1996  The Preachers Wife (Touchstone) (PG)
376. 1996  Evita (Hollywood) (PG)
377. 1997  Metro (Touchstone) (R)
378. 1997  Prefontaine (Hollywood) (PG-13)
379. 1997  Shadow Conspiracy (Hollywood) (R)
380. 1997  That Darn Cat (PG)
381. 1997  Jungle 2 Jungle (PG)
382. 1997  The Sixth Man (Touchstone) (PG-13)
383. 1997  Grosse Pointe Blank (Hollywood) (R)
384. 1997  Romy and Micheles High School Reunion (Touchstone) (R)
385. 1997  Gone Fishin (Hollywood) (PG)
386. 1997  Con Air (Touchstone) (R)
387. 1997  Hercules (G)
388. 1997  George of the Jungle (PG)
389. 1997  Nothing to Lose (Touchstone) (R)
390. 1997  Air Bud (PG)
391. 1997  G.I. Jane (Hollywood) (R)
392. 1997  A Thousand Acres (Touchstone) (R)
393. 1997  Washington Square (Hollywood) (PG)
394. 1997  Rocket Man (PG)
395. 1997  Playing God (Touchstone) (R)
396. 1997  Flubber (PG)
397. 1997  An American Werewolf in Paris (Hollywood) (R)
398. 1997  Mr. Magoo (PG)
399. 1997  Kundun (Touchstone) (PG-13)
400. 1998  Deep Rising (Hollywood) (R)
401. 1998  An Alan Smithee Film: Burn Hollywood Burn (Hollywood) (R)
402. 1998  Krippendorfs Tribe (Touchstone) (PG-13)403. 1998  Meet the Deedles (PG)
404. 1998  He Got Game (Touchstone) (R)
405. 1998  The Horse Whisperer (Touchstone) (PG-13)
406. 1998  Six Days, Seven Nights (Touchstone) (PG-13)
407. 1998  Mulan (G)
408. 1998  Armageddon (Touchstone) (PG-13)
409. 1998  Jane Austins Mafia! (Touchstone) (PG-13)
410. 1998  The Parent Trap (PG)
411. 1998  Firelight (Hollywood) (R)
412. 1998  Simon Birch (Hollywood) (PG)
413. 1998  Holy Man (Touchstone) (PG)
414. 1998  Beloved (Touchstone) (R)
415. 1998  The Water Boy (Touchstone) (PG-13)
416. 1998  Ill Be Home for Christmas (PG)
417. 1998  Enemy of the State (Touchstone) (R)
418. 1998  A Bugs Life (G)
419. 1998  Rushmore (Touchstone) (R)
420. 1998  Mighty Joe Young (PG)
421. 1999  A Civil Action (Touchstone) (PG-13)
422. 1999  My Favorite Martian (PG)
423. 1999  The Other Sister (Touchstone) (PG-13)
424. 1999  Dougs 1st Movie (G)
425. 1999  10 Things I Hate About You (Touchstone) (PG-13)
426. 1999  Endurance (G)
427. 1999  Instinct (Touchstone) (R)
428. 1999  Tarzan (G)
429. 1999  Summer of Sam (Touchstone) (R)
430. 1999  Inspector Gadget (PG)
431. 1999  The Sixth Sense (Hollywood) (PG-13)
432. 1999  The 13th Warrior (Touchstone) (R)
433. 1999  Breakfast of Champions (Hollywood) (R)
434. 1999  Mumford (Touchstone) (R)
435. 1999  Mystery, Alaska (Hollywood) (R)
436. 1999  The Hand Behind the Mouse: The Ub Iwerks Story (G)
437. 1999  The Straight Story (G)
438. 1999  The Insider (Touchstone) (R)
439. 1999  Toy Story 2 (G)
440. 1999  Deuce Bigalow: Male Gigolo (Touchstone) (R)
441. 1999  Cradle Will Rock (Touchstone) (R)
442. 1999  Bicentennial Man (Touchstone) (PG)
443. 2000  Fantasia/2000 (IMAX) (G)
444. 2000  Play It To The Bone (Touchstone) (R)
445. 2000  Gun Shy (Hollywood) (R)
446. 2000  The Tigger Movie (G)
447. 2000  Mission to Mars (Touchstone) (PG)
448. 2000  Whispers: An Elephants Tale (G)
449. 2000  High Fidelity (Touchstone) (R)
450. 2000  Keeping the Faith (Touchstone) (PG-13)
451. 2000  Dinosaur (PG)
452. 2000  Shanghai Noon (Touchstone) (PG-13)
453. 2000  Gone in 60 Seconds (Touchstone) (PG-13)
454. 2000  Disneys The Kid (PG)
455. 2000  Coyote Ugly (Touchstone) (PG-13)
456. 2000  The Crew (Touchstone) (PG-13)
457. 2000  Duets (Hollywood) (R)
458. 2000  Remember the Titans (PG)
459. 2000  Playing Mona Lisa (no label) (R)
460. 2000  Unbreakable (Touchstone) (PG-13)
461. 2000  102 Dalmatians (G)
462. 2000  The Emperors New Groove (G)
463. 2000  O Brother, Where Art Thou? (Touchstone) (PG-13)
464. 2001  Double Take (Touchstone) (PG-13)
465. 2001  Recess: Schools Out (G)
466. 2001  Just Visiting (Hollywood) (PG-13)
467. 2001  Pearl Harbor (Touchstone) (PG-13)
468. 2001  Atlantis: The Lost Empire (PG)
469. 2001  crazy/beautiful (Touchstone) (PG-13)
470. 2001  The Princess Diaries (G)
471. 2001  Bubble Boy (Touchstone) (PG-13)
472. 2001  New Port South (Touchstone) (PG-13)
473. 2001  Max Keebles Big Move (PG)
474. 2001  Corky Romano (Touchstone) (PG-13)
475. 2001  High Heels and Low Lifes (Touchstone) (R)
476. 2001  Monsters, Inc. (G)
477. 2001  Out Cold (Touchstone) (PG-13)
478. 2001  The Royal Tenenbaums (Touchstone) (R)
479. 2002  Snow Dogs (PG)
480. 2002  The Count of Monte Cristo (Touchstone) (PG-13)
481. 2002  Return to Never Land (G)
482. 2002  Sorority Boys (Touchstone) (R)
483. 2002  The Rookie (G)
484. 2002  Big Trouble (Touchstone) (PG-13)
485. 2002  Frank McKlusky, C.I. (Touchstone) (PG-13)
486. 2002  ESPNs Ultimate X  The Movie (Touchstone) (PG)
487. 2002  Bad Company (Touchstone) (PG-13)
488. 2002  Lilo & Stitch (PG)
489. 2002  Reign of Fire (Touchstone) (PG-13)
490. 2002  The Country Bears (G)
491. 2002  Signs (Touchstone) (PG-13)
492. 2002  Spirited Away (Walt Disney Studios Presents) (PG)
493. 2002  Moonlight Mile (Touchstone) (PG-13)
494. 2002  Sweet Home Alabama (Touchstone) (PG-13)
495. 2002  Tuck Everlasting (PG)
496. 2002  Santa Clause 2 (G)
497. 2002  Treasure Planet (PG)
498. 2002  The Hot Chick (Touchstone) (PG-13)
499. 2002  The 25th Hour (Touchstone) (R)
500. 2003  The Recruit (Touchstone) (PG-13)
501. 2003  Shanghai Knights (Touchstone) (PG-13)
502. 2003  The Jungle Book 2 (G)
503. 2003  Bringing Down the House (Touchstone) (PG-13)
504. 2003  Piglets Big Movie (G)
505. 2003  Ghosts of the Abyss (G)
506. 2003  Holes (PG)
507. 2003  The Lizzie McGuire Movie (PG)
508. 2003  Finding Nemo (G)
509. 2003  Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl (PG-13)
510. 2003  Freaky Friday (PG)
511. 2003  Open Range (Touchstone) (R)
512. 2003  Hope Springs (Touchstone) (PG-13)
513. 2003  Cold Creek Manor (Touchstone) (R)
514. 2003  Under the Tuscan Sun (Touchstone) (PG-13)
515. 2003  Veronica Guerin (Touchstone) (R)
516. 2003  Brother Bear (G)
517. 2003  The Haunted Mansion (PG)
518. 2003  Calendar Girls (Touchstone) (PG-13)
519. 2003  The Young Black Stallion (G)
520. 2004  Disneys Teachers Pet (PG)
521. 2004  Miracle (PG)
522. 2004  Confessions of a Teenage Drama Queen (PG)
523. 2004  Hidalgo (Touchstone) (PG-13)
524. 2004  The Ladykillers (Touchstone) (R)
525. 2004  Home on the Range (PG)
526. 2004  The Alamo (Touchstone) (PG-13)
527. 2004  Sacred Planet (G)
528. 2004  Raising Helen (Touchstone) (PG-13)
529. 2004  Around the World in 80 Days (PG)
530. 2004  Americas Heart and Soul (PG)
531. 2004  King Arthur (Touchstone) (PG-13)
532. 2004  The Village (Touchstone) (PG-13)
533. 2004  The Princess Diaries 2 (G)
534. 2004  Mr. 3000 (Touchstone) (PG-13)
535. 2004  The Last Shot (Touchstone) (R)
536. 2004  Ladder 49 (Touchstone) (PG-13)
537. 2004  The Incredibles (PG)
538. 2004  National Treasure (PG)
539. 2004  The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou (Touchstone) (R)
540. 2005  Aliens of the Deep (G)
541. 2005  Poohs Heffalump Movie (G)
542. 2005  The Pacifier (PG)
543. 2005  Ice Princess (G)
544. 2005  A Lot Like Love (Touchstone) (PG-13)
545. 2005  The Hitchhikers Guide To the Galaxy (Touchstone) (PG)546. 2005  Howls Moving Castle (PG)
547. 2005  Herbie: Fully Loaded (G)
548. 2005  Dark Water (Touchstone) (PG-13)
549. 2005  Sky High (PG)
550. 2005  Valiant (G)
551. 2005  Flightplan (Touchstone) (PG-13)
552. 2005  The Greatest Game Ever Played (PG)
553. 2005  Shopgirl (R) (Touchstone)
554. 2005  Chicken Little (G)
555. 2005  The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and the Wardrobe (PG)
556. 2005  Casanova (R)
557. 2006  Glory Road (PG)
558. 2006  Annapolis (Touchstone) (PG-13)
559. 2006  Roving Mars (G)
560. 2006  Eight Below (PG)
561. 2006. The Shaggy Dog (PG)
562. 2006. Stay Alive (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
563. 2006. The Wild (G)
564. 2006. Stick It (Touchstone) (PG-13)
565. 2006. Goal! The Dream Begins (Touchstone) (PG)
566. 2006. Cars (G)
567. 2006. Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Mans Chest (PG-13)
568. 2006. Step Up (Touchstone) (PG-13)
569. 2006. Invincible (PG)
570. 2006. The Guardian (Touchstone) (PG-13)
571. 2006. The Prestige (Touchstone) (PG-13)
572. 2006. The Santa Clause 3: The Escape Clause (G)
573. 2006. Deja Vu (Touchstone) (PG-13)
574. 2006. Apocalypto (Touchstone)(R)
575. 2007. Primeval (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
576. 2007. Bridge to Terabithia (PG)
577. 2007. Wild Hogs (Touchstone) (PG-13)
578. 2007. Meet the Robinsons (G)
579. 2007. The Invisible (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
580. 2007. Pirates of the Caribbean: At Worlds End (PG-13)
581. 2007. Ratatouille (G)
582. 2007. The Secret of the Magic Gourd (NR)
583. 2007. Underdog (PG)
584. 2007. The Game Plan (PG)
585. 2007. Dan in Real Life (PG-13)
586. 2007. Enchanted (PG)
587. 2007. National Treasure: Book of Secrets (PG)
588. 2008. Hannah Montana & Miley Cyrus: Best of Both Worlds Concert (G)
589. 2008. Step Up 2 the Streets (Touchstone)(PG-13)
590. 2008. College Road Trip (G)
591. 2008. The Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian (PG)
592. 2008. WALLE (G)
593. 2008. Swing Vote (Touchstone)(PG-13)
594. 2008. Tinker Bell (G)
595. 2008. Miracle at St. Anna (Touchstone) (R)
596. 2008. Beverly Hills Chihuahua (PG)
597. 2008. Morning Light (PG)
598. 2008. High School Musical 3: Senior Year (G)
599. 2008. Roadside Romeo (NR)
600. 2008. Bolt (PG)
601. 2008. Bedtime Stories (PG)
602. 2009. Confessions of a Shopaholic (Touchstone) (PG)
603. 2009. Jonas Brothers: The 3D Concert Experience (G)
604. 2009. Race to Witch Mountain (PG)
605. 2009. Hannah Montana the Movie (G)
606. 2009. Earth (Disneynature) (G)
607. 2009. Trail of the Panda (NR)
608. 2009. The Boys: The Sherman Brothers Story (PG)
609. 2009. Up (PG)
610. 2009. The Proposal (Touchstone) (PG-13)
611. 2009. G-Force (PG)
612. 2009. Ponyo (G)
613. 2009. X-Games 3D: The Movie (PG)
614. 2009. Walt & El Grupo (PG)
615. 2009. Surrogates (Touchstone) (PG-13)
616. 2009. Tinker Bell and the Lost Treasure (G)
617. 2009. Kniga Masterov (The Book of Masters) (NR)
618. 2009. Disneys A Christmas Carol (PG)
619. 2009. Old Dogs (PG)
620. 2009. The Princess and the Frog (G)
621. 2010. When in Rome (PG-13)
622. 2010. Alice in Wonderland (PG)
623. 2010. Waking Sleeping Beauty (PG)
624. 2010. The Last Song (Touchstone) (PG)
625. 2010. Oceans (Disneynature) (G)
626. 2010. Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time (PG-13)
627. 2010. Toy Story 3 (G)
628. 2010. The Sorcerers Apprentice (PG)
629. 2010. Step Up 3D (Touchstone) (PG-13)
630. 2010. Tales from Earthsea (PG-13)
631. 2010. The Switch (Miramax) (PG-13)
632. 2010. Tinker Bell and the Great Fairy Rescue (G)
633. 2010. You Again (Touchstone) (PG)
634. 2010. Secretariat (PG)
635. 2010. Tangled (PG)
636. 2010. The Tempest (Touchstone/Miramax) (PG-13)
637. 2010. Tron: Legacy (PG)
638. 2011. Once Upon a Warrior (NR)
639. 2011. Gnomeo & Juliet (Touchstone)(G)
640. 2011. I Am Number Four (Touchstone/DreamWorks) (PG-13)
641. 2011. Mars Needs Moms (PG)
642. 2011. African Cats: Kingdom of Courage (Disneynature) (G)
643. 2011. Zokkomon (NR)
644. 2011. Prom (PG)
645. 2011. Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides (PG-13)
646. 2011. Cars 2 (G)
647. 2011. Winnie the Pooh (G)
648. 2011. The Help (Touchstone/DreamWorks) (PG-13)
649. 2011. Fright Night (Touchstone/DreamWorks) (R)
650. 2011. Real Steel (Touchstone/DreamWorks) (PG-13)
651. 2011. The Muppets (PG)
652. 2011. War Horse (Touchstone/DreamWorks) (PG-13)
653. 2012. The Secret World of Arrietty (G)
654. 2012. John Carter (PG-13)
655. 2012. Chimpanzee (Disneynature)
656. 2012. Brave


----------



## Claire-Bear

I'm surprised a couple of Miyazaki films are being included as "Disney films" as all Disney did was buy the rights to dub the original Japanese films. They had no part in their creation. Also, there are only a couple of these Miyazaki films listed, rather than all of them, which Disney has dubbed. 

Studio Ghibli creates wonderful films, you guys should see them


----------



## Meredisney

I started to do this but I lost patience and count around the 300 mark! I'll have to revisit it later! There are quite a few that I'm not sure about.


----------



## rabbitroger

only 68, i thought i'd have seen more.


----------



## kilvi

just 216 till now!


----------



## bellaally

275


----------



## BDL

188.  Just a shade under 30%


----------



## lizbaby007

209


----------



## unbrelievable

Way too lazy to go through and mark all the ones I've seen, but give or take a few, I've seen 164.


----------



## rokstedy

holy cow man.  I wonder how long it would take to watch them all.


----------



## IllinoisJones

I've seen 216 if you include The Odd Life Of Timothy Green.


----------



## seethelight

114


----------



## ke3d98

I've seen 193 of the movies on your list


----------



## Irishdisneylover

I've seen 202 on the list


----------



## Sphinx610

Wow only 168... Thought it might have been more...


----------



## disneygurl1987

145, geez i will have get watching the rest!


----------



## Bree89

Bolded means i've seen it
*1. 1937  Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs (G)
2. 1940  Pinocchio (G)
3. 1940  Fantasia (G)*
4. 1941  The Reluctant Dragon
*5. 1941  Dumbo (G)
6. 1942  Bambi (G)*
7. 1943  Saludos Amigos
8. 1943  Victory Through Air Power
*9. 1945  The Three Caballeros (G)
10. 1946  Make Mine Music*
11. 1946  Song of the South (G)
12. 1947  Fun and Fancy Free
*13. 1948  Melody Time*
14. 1949  So Dear to My Heart (G)
15. 1949  The Adventures of Ichabod and Mr. Toad (G)
*16. 1950  Cinderella (G)*
17. 1950  Treasure Island (PG)
*18. 1951  Alice in Wonderland (G)*
19. 1952  The Story of Robin Hood and His Merrie Men (PG)
*20. 1953  Peter Pan (G)*
21. 1953  The Sword and the Rose (PG)
22. 1953  The Living Desert
23. 1954  Rob Roy  The Highland Rogue
24. 1954  The Vanishing Prairie
25. 1954  20,000 Leagues Under the Sea (G)
26. 1955  Davy Crockett, King of the Wild Frontier (PG)
*27. 1955  Lady and the Tramp (G)*
28. 1955  The African Lion
29. 1955  The Littlest Outlaw
30. 1956  The Great Locomotive Chase
31. 1956  Davy Crockett and the River Pirates
32. 1956  Secrets of Life
33. 1956  Westward Ho the Wagons!
34. 1957  Johnny Tremain
35. 1957  Perri (G)
36. 1957  Old Yeller (G)
37. 1958  The Light in the Forest
38. 1958  White Wilderness
39. 1958  Tonka
*40. 1959  Sleeping Beauty (G)*
41. 1959  The Shaggy Dog (G)
42. 1959  Darby OGill and the Little People (G)
43. 1959  Third Man on the Mountain (G)
44. 1960  Toby Tyler or Ten Weeks with a Circus (G)
45. 1960  Kidnapped
46. 1960  Pollyanna (G)
47. 1960  The Sign of Zorro
48. 1960  Ten Who Dared
49. 1960  Jungle Cat
50. 1960  Swiss Family Robinson (G)
*51. 1961  101 Dalmatians (G)*
52. 1961  The Absent-Minded Professor (G)
*53. 1961  The Parent Trap*
54. 1961  Nikki, Wild Dog of the North (G)
55. 1961  Greyfriars Bobby
56. 1961  Babes in Toyland
57. 1962  Moon Pilot
58. 1962  Bon Voyage
59. 1962  Big Red
60. 1962  Almost Angels
61. 1962  The Legend of Lobo (G)
62. 1962  In Search of the Castaways (G)
63. 1963  Son of Flubber (G)
64. 1963  Miracle of the White Stallions
65. 1963  Savage Sam
66. 1963  Summer Magic
67. 1963  The Incredible Journey (G)
68. 1963  The Sword in the Stone (G)
69. 1963  The Three Lives of Thomasina (PG)
70. 1964  The Misadventures of Merlin Jones (G)
71. 1964  A Tiger Walks
72. 1964  The Moon-Spinners (PG)
*73. 1964  Mary Poppins (G)*
74. 1964  Emil and the Detectives
75. 1965  Those Calloways (PG)
76. 1965  The Monkeys Uncle
77. 1965  That Darn Cat (G)
78. 1966  The Ugly Dachshund
79. 1966  Lt. Robin Crusoe U.S.N. (G)
80. 1966  The Fighting Prince of Donegal
81. 1966  Follow Me, Boys! (G)
82. 1967  Monkeys, Go Home
83. 1967  The Adventures of Bullwhip Griffin
84. 1967  The Happiest Millionaire (G)
85. 1967  The Gnome-Mobile (G)
*86. 1967  The Jungle Book (G)*
87. 1967  Charlie, The Lonesome Cougar
88. 1968  Blackbeards Ghost (G)
89. 1968  The One and Only, Genuine, Original Family Band
90. 1968  Never a Dull Moment (G)
91. 1968  The Horse in the Gray Flannel Suit
92. 1969  The Love Bug (G)
93. 1969  Smith!
94. 1969  Rascal
95. 1969  The Computer Wore Tennis Shoes
96. 1970  King of the Grizzlies (G)
97. 1970  The Boatniks (G)
*98. 1970  The Aristocats (G)*
99. 1971  The Wild Country (G)
100. 1971  The Barefoot Executive (G)
101. 1971  Scandalous John (G)
102. 1971  The Million Dollar Duck (G)
*103. 1971  Bedknobs and Broomsticks (G)*
104. 1972  The Biscuit Eater (G)
105. 1972  Napoleon and Samantha (G)
106. 1972  Now You See Him, Now You Dont (G)
107. 1972  Run, Cougar, Run (G)
108. 1972  Snowball Express (G)
109. 1973  The Worlds Greatest Athlete (G)
110. 1973  Charley and the Angel (G)
111. 1973  One Little Indian (G)
*112. 1973  Robin Hood (G)*
113. 1973  Superdad (G)
114. 1974  Herbie Rides Again (G)
115. 1974  The Bears and I (G)
116. 1974  The Castaway Cowboy (G)
117. 1974  The Island at the Top of the World (G)
118. 1975  The Strongest Man in the World (G)
119. 1975  Escape to Witch Mountain (G)
120. 1975  The Apple Dumpling Gang (G)
121. 1975  One of Our Dinosaurs is Missing (G)
122. 1975  The Best of Walt Disneys True-Life Adventures (G)
123. 1976  Ride a Wild Pony (G)
124. 1976  No Deposit, No Return (G)
125. 1976  Gus (G)
126. 1976  Treasure of Matecumbe (G)
127. 1976  The Shaggy D.A. (G)
128. 1977  Freaky Friday (G)
129. 1977  The Littlest Horse Thieves (G)
*130. 1977  The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh (G)
131. 1977  The Rescuers (G)*
132. 1977  Herbie Goes to Monte Carlo (G)
133. 1977  Petes Dragon (G)
134. 1978  Candleshoe (G)
135. 1978  Return From Witch Mountain (G)
136. 1978  The Cat From Outer Space (G)
137. 1978  Hot Lead and Cold Feet (G)
138. 1979  The North Avenue Irregulars (G)
139. 1979  The Apple Dumpling Gang Rides Again (G)
140. 1979  Unidentified Flying Oddball (G)
141. 1979  The Black Hole (PG)
142. 1980  Midnight Madness (PG)
143. 1980  The Last Flight of Noahs Ark (G)
144. 1980  Herbie Goes Bananas (G)
145. 1981  The Devil and Max Devlin (PG)
146. 1981  Amy (G)
*147. 1981  The Fox and the Hound (G)*
148. 1981  Condorman (PG)
149. 1981  The Watcher in the Woods (PG)
150. 1982  Night Crossing (PG)
*151. 1982  Tron (PG)*
152. 1982  Tex (PG)
153. 1983  Trenchcoat (PG)
154. 1983  Something Wicked This Way Comes (PG)
155. 1983  Never Cry Wolf (PG)
156. 1984  Splash (Touchstone) (PG)
157. 1984  Tiger Town (G)
158. 1984  Country (Touchstone) (PG)
159. 1985  BabySecret of the Lost Legend (Touchstone) (PG)
160. 1985  Return to Oz (PG)
161. 1985  The Black Cauldron (PG)
162. 1985  My Science Project (Touchstone) (PG)
163. 1985  The Journey of Natty Gann (PG)
164. 1985  One Magic Christmas (G)
165. 1986  Down and Out in Beverly Hills (Touchstone) (R)
166. 1986  Off Beat (Touchstone) (R)
167. 1986  Ruthless People (Touchstone) (R)
*168. 1986  The Great Mouse Detective (G)*
169. 1986  Flight of the Navigator (PG)
170. 1986  Tough Guys (Touchstone) (PG)
171. 1986  The Color of Money (Touchstone) (R)
172. 1987  Outrageous Fortune (Touchstone) (R)
173. 1987  Tin Men (Touchstone) (R)
174. 1987  Ernest Goes to Camp (Touchstone) (PG)
175. 1987  Benji the Hunted (G)
176. 1987  Adventures in Babysitting (Touchstone) (PG-13)
177. 1987  Stakeout (Touchstone) (R)
178. 1987  Cant Buy Me Love (Touchstone) (PG-13)
179. 1987  Hello Again (Touchstone) (PG)
180. 1987  Three Men and a Baby (Touchstone) (PG)
181. 1987  Good Morning, Vietnam (Touchstone) (R)
182. 1988  Shoot to Kill (Touchstone) (R)
183. 1988  D.O.A. (Touchstone) (R)
184. 1988  Return to Snowy River (PG)
185. 1988  Big Business (Touchstone) (PG)
*186. 1988  Who Framed Roger Rabbit (Touchstone) (PG)*
187. 1988  Cocktail (Touchstone) (R)
188. 1988  The Rescue (Touchstone) (PG)
189. 1988  Heartbreak Hotel (Touchstone) (PG-13)
190. 1988  The Good Mother (Touchstone) (R)
191. 1988  Ernest Saves Christmas (Touchstone) (PG)
*192. 1988  Oliver & Company (G)*
193. 1988  Beaches (Touchstone) (PG-13)
194. 1989  Three Fugitives (Touchstone) (PG-13)
195. 1989  New York Stories (Touchstone) (PG)
196. 1989  Disorganized Crime (Touchstone) (R)
197. 1989  Dead Poets Society (Touchstone) (PG)
*198. 1989  Honey, I Shrunk the Kids (PG)*
199. 1989  Turner & Hooch (Touchstone) (PG)
200. 1989  Cheetah (G)
201. 1989  An Innocent Man (Touchstone) (R)
202. 1989  Gross Anatomy (Touchstone) (PG-13)
*203. 1989  The Little Mermaid (G)*
204. 1989  Blaze (Touchstone) (R)
205. 1990  Stella (Touchstone) (PG-13)
206. 1990  Where the Heart Is (Touchstone) (R)
207. 1990  Pretty Woman (Touchstone) (R)
208. 1990  Ernest Goes to Jail (Touchstone) (PG)
209. 1990  Spaced Invaders (Touchstone) (PG)
210. 1990  Fire Birds (Touchstone) (PG-13)
*211. 1990  Dick Tracy (Touchstone) (PG)*
212. 1990  Betsys Wedding (Touchstone) (R)
213. 1990  Arachnophobia (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
214. 1990  DuckTales: the Movie, Treasure of the Lost Lamp (Disney Movietoons) (G)
215. 1990  Taking Care of Business (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
216. 1990  Mr. Destiny (Touchstone) (PG-13)
*217. 1990  The Rescuers Down Under (G)*
218. 1990  Three Men and a Little Lady (Touchstone) (PG)
219. 1990  Green Card (Touchstone) (PG-13)
220. 1991  White Fang (PG)
221. 1991  Run (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
222. 1991  Scenes From a Mall (Touchstone) (R)
223. 1991  Shipwrecked (PG)
224. 1991  The Marrying Man (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
225. 1991  Oscar (Touchstone) (PG)
226. 1991  One Good Cop (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
227. 1991  What About Bob? (Touchstone) (PG)
228. 1991  Wild Hearts Cant Be Broken (G)
229. 1991  The Rocketeer (PG)
230. 1991  The Doctor (Touchstone) (PG-13)
231. 1991  V. I. Warshawski (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
232. 1991  True Identity (Touchstone) (R)
233. 1991  Paradise (Touchstone) (PG-13)
234. 1991  Deceived (Touchstone) (PG-13)
235. 1991  Ernest Scared Stupid (Touchstone) (PG)
236. 1991  Billy Bathgate (Touchstone) (R)
*237. 1991  Beauty and the Beast (G)*
238. 1991  Father of the Bride (Touchstone) (PG)
239. 1992  The Hand That Rocks The Cradle (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
240. 1992  Medicine Man (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
241. 1992  Blame It On The Bellboy (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
242. 1992  Noises Off (Touchstone) (PG-13)
243. 1992  Straight Talk (Hollywood Pictures) (PG)
244. 1992  Newsies (PG)
245. 1992  Passed Away (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
246. 1992  Encino Man (Hollywood Pictures) (PG)
*247. 1992  Sister Act (Touchstone) (PG)*
248. 1992  Honey, I Blew Up the Kid (PG)
249. 1992  A Stranger Among Us (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
250. 1992  3 Ninjas (Touchstone) (PG)
251. 1992  The Gun in Betty Lous Handbag (Touchstone) (PG-13)
252. 1992  Crossing the Bridge (Touchstone) (R)
253. 1992  Sarafina! (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
254. 1992  Captain Ron (Touchstone) (PG-13)
255. 1992  The Mighty Ducks (PG)
256. 1992  Consenting Adults (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
*257. 1992  Aladdin (G)*
258. 1992  The Distinguished Gentleman (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
*259. 1992  The Muppet Christmas Carol (G)*
260. 1993  Alive (Touchstone Pictures) (R)
261. 1993  Aspen Extreme (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
262. 1993  The Cemetery Club (Touchstone) (PG-13)
*263. 1993  Homeward Bound: The Incredible Journey (G)*
264. 1993  Swing Kids (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
265. 1993  A Far Off Place (PG)
266. 1993  Born Yesterday (Hollywood Pictures) (PG)
*267. 1993  Adventures of Huck Finn (PG)*
268. 1993  Indian Summer (Touchstone) (PG-13)
269. 1993  Bound By Honor (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
*270. 1993  Super Mario Bros. (Hollywood Pictures) (PG)*
271. 1993  Guilty As Sin (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
272. 1993  Life with Mikey (Touchstone) (PG)
*273. 1993  Whats Love Got To Do With It (Touchstone) (R)*
274. 1993  Son-In-Law (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
*275. 1993  Hocus Pocus (PG)*
276. 1993  Another Stakeout (Touchstone) (PG-13)
277. 1993  My Boyfriends Back (Touchstone) (PG-13)
278. 1993  Father Hood (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
279. 1993  The Joy Luck Club (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
280. 1993  Money For Nothing (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
281. 1993  The Program (Touchstone) (R)
*282. 1993  Cool Runnings (PG)*
*283. 1993  Tim Burtons The Nightmare Before Christmas (Touchstone) (PG)*
284. 1993  The Three Musketeers (PG)
*285. 1993  Sister Act 2: Back in the Habit (Touchstone) (PG)*
286. 1993  Tombstone (Hollywood) (R)
287. 1994  Cabin Boy (Touchstone) (PG-13)
288. 1994  The Air Up There (Hollywood) (PG)
289. 1994  Iron Will (PG)
290. 1994  My Father the Hero (Touchstone) (PG)
291. 1994  Blank Check (PG)
292. 1994  Angie (Hollywood) (R)
293. 1994  The Ref (Touchstone) (R)
294. 1994  D2: The Mighty Ducks (PG)
295. 1994  Holy Matrimony (Hollywood) (PG-13)
296. 1994  White Fang 2: The Myth of the White Wolf (PG)
297. 1994  The Inkwell (Touchstone) (R)
298. 1994  When A Man Loves A Woman (Touchstone) (R)
299. 1994  Renaissance Man (Touchstone) (PG-13)
*300. 1994  The Lion King (G)*
301. 1994  I Love Trouble (Touchstone) (PG)
*302. 1994  Angels in the Outfield (PG)*
303. 1994  In The Army Now (Hollywood) (PG)
304. 1994  Color Of Night (Hollywood) (R)
305. 1994  Its Pat (Touchstone) (PG-13)
306. 1994  Camp Nowhere (Hollywood) (PG)
307. 1994  A Simple Twist of Fate (Touchstone) (PG-13)
308. 1994  Quiz Show (Hollywood) (PG-13)
309. 1994  Terminal Velocity (Hollywood) (PG-13)
310. 1994  Ed Wood (Touchstone) (R)
311. 1994  Robert A. Heinleins The Puppet Masters (Hollywood) (R)
312. 1994  Squanto: A Warriors Tale (PG)
*313. 1994  The Santa Clause (PG)*
314. 1994  A Low Down Dirty Shame (Hollywood) (R)
315. 1994  Rudyard Kiplings The Jungle Book (PG)
316. 1995  Houseguest (Hollywood) (PG)
317. 1995  Bad Company (Touchstone) (R)
318. 1995  Miami Rhapsody (Hollywood) (PG-13)
319. 1995  Jerky Boys (Caravan) (R)
*320. 1995  Heavyweights (PG)*
*321. 1995  Man of the House (PG)*
322. 1995  Roommates (Hollywood) PG
323. 1995  Tall Tale (PG)
324. 1995  Funny Bones (Hollywood) (R)
325. 1995  Jefferson in Paris (Touchstone) (PG-13)
*326. 1995  A Goofy Movie (G)*
327. 1995  While You Were Sleeping (Hollywood) (PG)
328. 1995  A Pyromaniacs Love Story (Hollywood) (PG)
329. 1995  Crimson Tide (Hollywood) (R)
330. 1995  Mad Love (Touchstone) (PG-13)
*331. 1995  Pocahontas (G)*
332. 1995  Judge Dredd (Hollywood) (R)
333. 1995  Operation Dumbo Drop (PG)
*334. 1995  Dangerous Minds (Hollywood) (R)*
335. 1995  A Kid in King Arthurs Court (PG)
336. 1995  The Tie That Binds (Hollywood) (R)
337. 1995  Unstrung Heroes (Hollywood) (PG)
338. 1995  The Big Green (PG)
339. 1995  Dead Presidents (Hollywood) (R)
340. 1995  Feast of July (Touchstone) (R)
341. 1995  The Scarlet Letter (Hollywood) (R)
342. 1995  Frank and Ollie (PG)
343. 1995  Powder (Hollywood) (PG-13)
*344. 1995  Toy Story (G)*
345. 1995  Father of the Bride Part II (Touchstone) (PG)
346. 1995  Nixon (Hollywood) (R)
*347. 1995  Tom and Huck (PG)
348. 1996  Mr. Hollands Opus (Hollywood) (PG)*
349. 1996  White Squall (Hollywood) (PG)
350. 1996  Mr. Wrong (Touchstone) (PG-13)
*351. 1996  Muppet Treasure Island (G)*
352. 1996  Before and After (Hollywood) (PG-13)
353. 1996  Up Close and Personal (Touchstone) (PG-13)
*354. 1996  Homeward Bound II: Lost in San Francisco (G)*
355. 1996  Two Much (Touchstone) (PG-13)
356. 1996  Little Indian, Big City (Touchstone) (PG)
*357. 1996  James and the Giant Peach (G)*
358. 1996  Celtic Pride (Hollywood) (PG-13)
359. 1996  Last Dance (Touchstone) (R)
360. 1996  Boys (Touchstone) (PG-13)
361. 1996  Spy Hard (Hollywood) (PG-13)
362. 1996  Eddie (Hollywood) (PG-13)
363. 1996  Rock, The (Hollywood) (R)
*364. 1996  The Hunchback of Notre Dame (G)*
365. 1996  Phenomenon (Touchstone) (PG)
*366. 1996  Kazaam (Touchstone) (PG)*
367. 1996  Jack (Hollywood) (PG-13)
*368. 1996  First Kid (PG)*
369. 1996  The Rich Mans Wife (Hollywood) (R)
370. 1996  D3: The Mighty Ducks (PG)
371. 1996  The Associate (Hollywood) (PG-13)
372. 1996  Ransom (Touchstone) (R)
373. 1996  The War At Home (Touchstone) (R)
*374. 1996  101 Dalmatians (Live) (G)*
*375. 1996  The Preachers Wife (Touchstone) (PG)*
376. 1996  Evita (Hollywood) (PG)
377. 1997  Metro (Touchstone) (R)
378. 1997  Prefontaine (Hollywood) (PG-13)
379. 1997  Shadow Conspiracy (Hollywood) (R)
380. 1997  That Darn Cat (PG)
381. 1997  Jungle 2 Jungle (PG)
382. 1997  The Sixth Man (Touchstone) (PG-13)
383. 1997  Grosse Pointe Blank (Hollywood) (R)
384. 1997  Romy and Micheles High School Reunion (Touchstone) (R)
385. 1997  Gone Fishin (Hollywood) (PG)
386. 1997  Con Air (Touchstone) (R)
*387. 1997  Hercules (G)
388. 1997  George of the Jungle (PG)*
*389. 1997  Nothing to Lose (Touchstone) (R)
390. 1997  Air Bud (PG)*
391. 1997  G.I. Jane (Hollywood) (R)
392. 1997  A Thousand Acres (Touchstone) (R)
393. 1997  Washington Square (Hollywood) (PG)
394. 1997  Rocket Man (PG)
395. 1997  Playing God (Touchstone) (R)
*396. 1997  Flubber (PG)*
397. 1997  An American Werewolf in Paris (Hollywood) (R)
*398. 1997  Mr. Magoo (PG)*
399. 1997  Kundun (Touchstone) (PG-13)
400. 1998  Deep Rising (Hollywood) (R)
401. 1998  An Alan Smithee Film: Burn Hollywood Burn (Hollywood) (R)
402. 1998  Krippendorfs Tribe (Touchstone) (PG-13)
*403. 1998  Meet the Deedles (PG)*
404. 1998  He Got Game (Touchstone) (R)
405. 1998  The Horse Whisperer (Touchstone) (PG-13)
406. 1998  Six Days, Seven Nights (Touchstone) (PG-13)
*407. 1998  Mulan (G)
408. 1998  Armageddon (Touchstone) (PG-13)*
409. 1998  Jane Austins Mafia! (Touchstone) (PG-13)
*410. 1998  The Parent Trap (PG)*
411. 1998  Firelight (Hollywood) (R)
412. 1998  Simon Birch (Hollywood) (PG)
413. 1998  Holy Man (Touchstone) (PG)
414. 1998  Beloved (Touchstone) (R)
*415. 1998  The Water Boy (Touchstone) (PG-13)*
416. 1998  Ill Be Home for Christmas (PG)
417. 1998  Enemy of the State (Touchstone) (R)
*418. 1998  A Bugs Life (G)*
419. 1998  Rushmore (Touchstone) (R)
*420. 1998  Mighty Joe Young (PG)*
421. 1999  A Civil Action (Touchstone) (PG-13)
*422. 1999  My Favorite Martian (PG)*
423. 1999  The Other Sister (Touchstone) (PG-13)
*424. 1999  Dougs 1st Movie (G)*
425. 1999  10 Things I Hate About You (Touchstone) (PG-13)
426. 1999  Endurance (G)
427. 1999  Instinct (Touchstone) (R)
*428. 1999  Tarzan (G)*
429. 1999  Summer of Sam (Touchstone) (R)
*430. 1999  Inspector Gadget (PG)*
431. 1999  The Sixth Sense (Hollywood) (PG-13)
432. 1999  The 13th Warrior (Touchstone) (R)
433. 1999  Breakfast of Champions (Hollywood) (R)
434. 1999  Mumford (Touchstone) (R)
435. 1999  Mystery, Alaska (Hollywood) (R)
436. 1999  The Hand Behind the Mouse: The Ub Iwerks Story (G)
437. 1999  The Straight Story (G)
438. 1999  The Insider (Touchstone) (R)
*439. 1999  Toy Story 2 (G)*
440. 1999  Deuce Bigalow: Male Gigolo (Touchstone) (R)
441. 1999  Cradle Will Rock (Touchstone) (R)
442. 1999  Bicentennial Man (Touchstone) (PG)
*443. 2000  Fantasia/2000 (IMAX) (G)*
444. 2000  Play It To The Bone (Touchstone) (R)
445. 2000  Gun Shy (Hollywood) (R)
*446. 2000  The Tigger Movie (G)*
447. 2000  Mission to Mars (Touchstone) (PG)
448. 2000  Whispers: An Elephants Tale (G)
449. 2000  High Fidelity (Touchstone) (R)
450. 2000  Keeping the Faith (Touchstone) (PG-13)
*451. 2000  Dinosaur (PG)*
*452. 2000  Shanghai Noon (Touchstone) (PG-13)*
453. 2000  Gone in 60 Seconds (Touchstone) (PG-13)
454. 2000  Disneys The Kid (PG)
455. 2000  Coyote Ugly (Touchstone) (PG-13)
456. 2000  The Crew (Touchstone) (PG-13)
457. 2000  Duets (Hollywood) (R)
*458. 2000  Remember the Titans (PG)*
459. 2000  Playing Mona Lisa (no label) (R)
460. 2000  Unbreakable (Touchstone) (PG-13)
*461. 2000  102 Dalmatians (G)
462. 2000  The Emperors New Groove (G)*
463. 2000  O Brother, Where Art Thou? (Touchstone) (PG-13)
464. 2001  Double Take (Touchstone) (PG-13)
*465. 2001  Recess: Schools Out (G)*
466. 2001  Just Visiting (Hollywood) (PG-13)
*467. 2001  Pearl Harbor (Touchstone) (PG-13)
468. 2001  Atlantis: The Lost Empire (PG)*
469. 2001  crazy/beautiful (Touchstone) (PG-13)
*470. 2001  The Princess Diaries (G)*
471. 2001  Bubble Boy (Touchstone) (PG-13)
472. 2001  New Port South (Touchstone) (PG-13)
*473. 2001  Max Keebles Big Move (PG)*
474. 2001  Corky Romano (Touchstone) (PG-13)
475. 2001  High Heels and Low Lifes (Touchstone) (R)
*476. 2001  Monsters, Inc. (G)*
477. 2001  Out Cold (Touchstone) (PG-13)
478. 2001  The Royal Tenenbaums (Touchstone) (R)
*479. 2002  Snow Dogs (PG)*
480. 2002  The Count of Monte Cristo (Touchstone) (PG-13)
*481. 2002  Return to Never Land (G)*
482. 2002  Sorority Boys (Touchstone) (R)
*483. 2002  The Rookie (G)*
484. 2002  Big Trouble (Touchstone) (PG-13)
485. 2002  Frank McKlusky, C.I. (Touchstone) (PG-13)
486. 2002  ESPNs Ultimate X  The Movie (Touchstone) (PG)
487. 2002  Bad Company (Touchstone) (PG-13)
*488. 2002  Lilo & Stitch (PG)*
489. 2002  Reign of Fire (Touchstone) (PG-13)
*490. 2002  The Country Bears (G)*
491. 2002  Signs (Touchstone) (PG-13)
*492. 2002  Spirited Away (Walt Disney Studios Presents) (PG)*
493. 2002  Moonlight Mile (Touchstone) (PG-13)
494. 2002  Sweet Home Alabama (Touchstone) (PG-13)
*495. 2002  Tuck Everlasting (PG)*
*496. 2002  Santa Clause 2 (G)
497. 2002  Treasure Planet (PG)*
498. 2002  The Hot Chick (Touchstone) (PG-13)
499. 2002  The 25th Hour (Touchstone) (R)
500. 2003  The Recruit (Touchstone) (PG-13)
*501. 2003  Shanghai Knights (Touchstone) (PG-13)
502. 2003  The Jungle Book 2 (G)*
*503. 2003  Bringing Down the House (Touchstone) (PG-13)*
*504. 2003  Piglets Big Movie (G)*
505. 2003  Ghosts of the Abyss (G)
*506. 2003  Holes (PG)
507. 2003  The Lizzie McGuire Movie (PG)
508. 2003  Finding Nemo (G)
509. 2003  Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl (PG-13)
510. 2003  Freaky Friday (PG)*
511. 2003  Open Range (Touchstone) (R)
512. 2003  Hope Springs (Touchstone) (PG-13)
513. 2003  Cold Creek Manor (Touchstone) (R)
514. 2003  Under the Tuscan Sun (Touchstone) (PG-13)
515. 2003  Veronica Guerin (Touchstone) (R)
516. 2003  Brother Bear (G)
*517. 2003  The Haunted Mansion (PG)*
518. 2003  Calendar Girls (Touchstone) (PG-13)
519. 2003  The Young Black Stallion (G)
520. 2004  Disneys Teachers Pet (PG)
521. 2004  Miracle (PG)
*522. 2004  Confessions of a Teenage Drama Queen (PG)*
523. 2004  Hidalgo (Touchstone) (PG-13)
524. 2004  The Ladykillers (Touchstone) (R)
525. 2004  Home on the Range (PG)
526. 2004  The Alamo (Touchstone) (PG-13)
527. 2004  Sacred Planet (G)
528. 2004  Raising Helen (Touchstone) (PG-13)
529. 2004  Around the World in 80 Days (PG)
530. 2004  Americas Heart and Soul (PG)
531. 2004  King Arthur (Touchstone) (PG-13)
532. 2004  The Village (Touchstone) (PG-13)
*533. 2004  The Princess Diaries 2 (G)*
534. 2004  Mr. 3000 (Touchstone) (PG-13)
535. 2004  The Last Shot (Touchstone) (R)
536. 2004  Ladder 49 (Touchstone) (PG-13)
*537. 2004  The Incredibles (PG)
538. 2004  National Treasure (PG)*
539. 2004  The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou (Touchstone) (R)
540. 2005  Aliens of the Deep (G)
541. 2005  Poohs Heffalump Movie (G)
*542. 2005  The Pacifier (PG)
543. 2005  Ice Princess (G)*
544. 2005  A Lot Like Love (Touchstone) (PG-13)
545. 2005  The Hitchhikers Guide To the Galaxy (Touchstone) (PG)
*546. 2005  Howls Moving Castle (PG)
547. 2005  Herbie: Fully Loaded (G)*
548. 2005  Dark Water (Touchstone) (PG-13)
549. 2005  Sky High (PG)
*550. 2005  Valiant (G)*
551. 2005  Flightplan (Touchstone) (PG-13)
552. 2005  The Greatest Game Ever Played (PG)
553. 2005  Shopgirl (R) (Touchstone)
554. 2005  Chicken Little (G)
555. 2005  The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and the Wardrobe (PG)
556. 2005  Casanova (R)
*557. 2006  Glory Road (PG)*
558. 2006  Annapolis (Touchstone) (PG-13)
559. 2006  Roving Mars (G)
560. 2006  Eight Below (PG)
561. 2006. The Shaggy Dog (PG)
562. 2006. Stay Alive (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
*563. 2006. The Wild (G)*
564. 2006. Stick It (Touchstone) (PG-13)
565. 2006. Goal! The Dream Begins (Touchstone) (PG)
*566. 2006. Cars (G)*
*567. 2006. Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Mans Chest (PG-13)
568. 2006. Step Up (Touchstone) (PG-13)*
569. 2006. Invincible (PG)
570. 2006. The Guardian (Touchstone) (PG-13)
571. 2006. The Prestige (Touchstone) (PG-13)
*572. 2006. The Santa Clause 3: The Escape Clause (G)*
573. 2006. Deja Vu (Touchstone) (PG-13)
574. 2006. Apocalypto (Touchstone)(R)
575. 2007. Primeval (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
576. 2007. Bridge to Terabithia (PG)
*577. 2007. Wild Hogs (Touchstone) (PG-13)*
578. 2007. Meet the Robinsons (G)
579. 2007. The Invisible (Hollywood Pictures) (PG-13)
*580. 2007. Pirates of the Caribbean: At Worlds End (PG-13)
581. 2007. Ratatouille (G)*
582. 2007. The Secret of the Magic Gourd (NR)
583. 2007. Underdog (PG)
584. 2007. The Game Plan (PG)
585. 2007. Dan in Real Life (PG-13)
586. 2007. Enchanted (PG)
*587. 2007. National Treasure: Book of Secrets (PG)*
588. 2008. Hannah Montana & Miley Cyrus: Best of Both Worlds Concert (G)
589. 2008. Step Up 2 the Streets (Touchstone)(PG-13)
*590. 2008. College Road Trip (G)*
591. 2008. The Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian (PG)
*592. 2008. WALLE (G)*
593. 2008. Swing Vote (Touchstone)(PG-13)
594. 2008. Tinker Bell (G)
595. 2008. Miracle at St. Anna (Touchstone) (R)
*596. 2008. Beverly Hills Chihuahua (PG)*
597. 2008. Morning Light (PG)
598. 2008. High School Musical 3: Senior Year (G)
599. 2008. Roadside Romeo (NR)
*600. 2008. Bolt (PG)*
601. 2008. Bedtime Stories (PG)
602. 2009. Confessions of a Shopaholic (Touchstone) (PG)
603. 2009. Jonas Brothers: The 3D Concert Experience (G)
604. 2009. Race to Witch Mountain (PG)
605. 2009. Hannah Montana the Movie (G)
606. 2009. Earth (Disneynature) (G)
607. 2009. Trail of the Panda (NR)
608. 2009. The Boys: The Sherman Brothers Story (PG)
*609. 2009. Up (PG)*
*610. 2009. The Proposal (Touchstone) (PG-13)
611. 2009. G-Force (PG)
612. 2009. Ponyo (G)*
613. 2009. X-Games 3D: The Movie (PG)
614. 2009. Walt & El Grupo (PG)
615. 2009. Surrogates (Touchstone) (PG-13)
616. 2009. Tinker Bell and the Lost Treasure (G)
617. 2009. Kniga Masterov (The Book of Masters) (NR)
618. 2009. Disneys A Christmas Carol (PG)
*619. 2009. Old Dogs (PG)*
*620. 2009. The Princess and the Frog (G*)
621. 2010. When in Rome (PG-13)
622. 2010. Alice in Wonderland (PG)
623. 2010. Waking Sleeping Beauty (PG)
624. 2010. The Last Song (Touchstone) (PG)
625. 2010. Oceans (Disneynature) (G)
626. 2010. Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time (PG-13)
*627. 2010. Toy Story 3 (G)*
628. 2010. The Sorcerers Apprentice (PG)
629. 2010. Step Up 3D (Touchstone) (PG-13)
630. 2010. Tales from Earthsea (PG-13)
631. 2010. The Switch (Miramax) (PG-13)
632. 2010. Tinker Bell and the Great Fairy Rescue (G)
*633. 2010. You Again (Touchstone) (PG)*
634. 2010. Secretariat (PG)
*635. 2010. Tangled (PG)*
636. 2010. The Tempest (Touchstone/Miramax) (PG-13)
637. 2010. Tron: Legacy (PG)
638. 2011. Once Upon a Warrior (NR)
639. 2011. Gnomeo & Juliet (Touchstone)(G)
640. 2011. I Am Number Four (Touchstone/DreamWorks) (PG-13)
641. 2011. Mars Needs Moms (PG)
642. 2011. African Cats: Kingdom of Courage (Disneynature) (G)
643. 2011. Zokkomon (NR)
644. 2011. Prom (PG)
*645. 2011. Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides (PG-13)
646. 2011. Cars 2 (G)*
647. 2011. Winnie the Pooh (G)
*648. 2011. The Help (Touchstone/DreamWorks) (PG-13)*
649. 2011. Fright Night (Touchstone/DreamWorks) (R)
650. 2011. Real Steel (Touchstone/DreamWorks) (PG-13)
*651. 2011. The Muppets (PG)*
652. 2011. War Horse (Touchstone/DreamWorks) (PG-13)
*653. 2012. The Secret World of Arrietty (G)*
654. 2012. John Carter (PG-13)
655. 2012. Chimpanzee (Disneynature)
*656. 2012. Brave*

That's more than I thought!  But there's still more that I need to see in the future lol


----------



## AshleyInWonderland

From the list I got 121. There were quite a few listed that I started watching and then stopped because I got bored, didn't like the movie, ect. I didn't count those.


----------



## DisneyAllyC

I've never even heard of most of these! I've seen all the ones that everyone has seen I suppose


----------



## runsandjumps

I tried to keep track and I think I counted 193! I can't believe I have used up so many hours staring at a screen.


----------



## potion2

so most of you guys have seen 100+ of these movies..WOW. I have seen like 20 of them.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

I have seen:

1. 1937  Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs (G)
2. 1940  Pinocchio (G)
3. 1940  Fantasia (G)
5. 1941  Dumbo (G)
6. 1942  Bambi (G)
9. 1945  The Three Caballeros (G)
10. 1946  Make Mine Music
12. 1947  Fun and Fancy Free
13. 1948  Melody Time
14. 1949  So Dear to My Heart (G)
15. 1949  The Adventures of Ichabod and Mr. Toad (G)
16. 1950  Cinderella (G)
18. 1951  Alice in Wonderland (G)
20. 1953  Peter Pan (G)
25. 1954  20,000 Leagues Under the Sea (G)
27. 1955  Lady and the Tramp (G)
36. 1957  Old Yeller (G)
40. 1959  Sleeping Beauty (G)
41. 1959  The Shaggy Dog (G)
51. 1961  101 Dalmatians (G)
53. 1961  The Parent Trap
68. 1963  The Sword in the Stone (G)
73. 1964  Mary Poppins (G)
86. 1967  The Jungle Book (G)
92. 1969  The Love Bug (G)
98. 1970  The Aristocats (G)
103. 1971  Bedknobs and Broomsticks (G)
112. 1973  Robin Hood (G)
114. 1974  Herbie Rides Again (G)
130. 1977  The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh (G)
131. 1977  The Rescuers (G)
133. 1977  Petes Dragon (G)
147. 1981  The Fox and the Hound (G)
151. 1982  Tron (PG)
160. 1985  Return to Oz (PG)
161. 1985  The Black Cauldron (PG)
168. 1986  The Great Mouse Detective (G)
176. 1987  Adventures in Babysitting (Touchstone) (PG-13)
186. 1988  Who Framed Roger Rabbit (Touchstone) (PG)
198. 1989  Honey, I Shrunk the Kids (PG)
203. 1989  The Little Mermaid (G)
214. 1990  DuckTales: the Movie, Treasure of the Lost Lamp (Disney Movietoons) (G)
217. 1990  The Rescuers Down Under (G)
229. 1991  The Rocketeer (PG)
237. 1991  Beauty and the Beast (G)
248. 1992  Honey, I Blew Up the Kid (PG)
255. 1992  The Mighty Ducks (PG)
257. 1992  Aladdin (G)
259. 1992  The Muppet Christmas Carol (G)
263. 1993  Homeward Bound: The Incredible Journey (G)
270. 1993  Super Mario Bros. (Hollywood Pictures) (PG) (ID LOVE TO FORGET THIS ONE!)
275. 1993  Hocus Pocus (PG)
282. 1993  Cool Runnings (PG)
283. 1993  Tim Burtons The Nightmare Before Christmas (Touchstone) (PG)
300. 1994  The Lion King (G)
313. 1994  The Santa Clause (PG)
326. 1995  A Goofy Movie (G)
331. 1995  Pocahontas (G)
344. 1995  Toy Story (G)
351. 1996  Muppet Treasure Island (G)
357. 1996  James and the Giant Peach (G)
364. 1996  The Hunchback of Notre Dame (G)
374. 1996  101 Dalmatians (Live) (G)
387. 1997  Hercules (G)
388. 1997  George of the Jungle (PG)
390. 1997  Air Bud (PG)
407. 1998  Mulan (G)
410. 1998  The Parent Trap (PG)
418. 1998  A Bugs Life (G)
428. 1999  Tarzan (G)
431. 1999  The Sixth Sense (Hollywood) (PG-13)
439. 1999  Toy Story 2 (G)
443. 2000  Fantasia/2000 (IMAX) (G)
454. 2000  Disneys The Kid (PG)
461. 2000  102 Dalmatians (G)
462. 2000  The Emperors New Groove (G)
465. 2001  Recess: Schools Out (G)
470. 2001  The Princess Diaries (G)
476. 2001  Monsters, Inc. (G)
479. 2002  Snow Dogs (PG)
481. 2002  Return to Never Land (G)
483. 2002  The Rookie (G)
488. 2002  Lilo & Stitch (PG)
490. 2002  The Country Bears (G)
492. 2002  Spirited Away (Walt Disney Studios Presents) (PG)
496. 2002  Santa Clause 2 (G)
497. 2002  Treasure Planet (PG)
502. 2003  The Jungle Book 2 (G)
504. 2003  Piglets Big Movie (G)
505. 2003  Ghosts of the Abyss (G)
506. 2003  Holes (PG)
507. 2003  The Lizzie McGuire Movie (PG)
508. 2003  Finding Nemo (G)
509. 2003  Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl (PG-13)
510. 2003  Freaky Friday (PG)
516. 2003  Brother Bear (G)
517. 2003  The Haunted Mansion (PG)
519. 2003  The Young Black Stallion (G)
525. 2004  Home on the Range (PG)
533. 2004  The Princess Diaries 2 (G)
537. 2004  The Incredibles (PG)
538. 2004  National Treasure (PG)
541. 2005  Poohs Heffalump Movie (G)
542. 2005  The Pacifier (PG)
543. 2005  Ice Princess (G)
547. 2005  Herbie: Fully Loaded (G)
549. 2005  Sky High (PG)
554. 2005  Chicken Little (G)
555. 2005  The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and the Wardrobe (PG)
560. 2006  Eight Below (PG)
561. 2006. The Shaggy Dog (PG)
563. 2006. The Wild (G)
566. 2006. Cars (G)
567. 2006. Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Mans Chest (PG-13)
572. 2006. The Santa Clause 3: The Escape Clause (G)
577. 2007. Wild Hogs (Touchstone) (PG-13)
578. 2007. Meet the Robinsons (G)
580. 2007. Pirates of the Caribbean: At Worlds End (PG-13)
581. 2007. Ratatouille (G)
584. 2007. The Game Plan (PG)
586. 2007. Enchanted (PG)
588. 2008. Hannah Montana & Miley Cyrus: Best of Both Worlds Concert (G) (another one id LOVE to forget)
591. 2008. The Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian (PG)
592. 2008. WALLE (G)
596. 2008. Beverly Hills Chihuahua (PG)
600. 2008. Bolt (PG)
609. 2009. Up (PG)
610. 2009. The Proposal (Touchstone) (PG-13)
611. 2009. G-Force (PG)
618. 2009. Disneys A Christmas Carol (PG)
619. 2009. Old Dogs (PG)
620. 2009. The Princess and the Frog (G)
622. 2010. Alice in Wonderland (PG)
626. 2010. Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time (PG-13)
627. 2010. Toy Story 3 (G)
634. 2010. Secretariat (PG)
637. 2010. Tron: Legacy (PG)
646. 2011. Cars 2 (G)
652. 2011. War Horse (Touchstone/DreamWorks) (PG-13)
657. The Avengers (yeah yeah, I added it, but hey, its great!)

So overall, this leads to me seeing 141 Disney films.


----------



## DisneyDanielle85

1. 1937  Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs (G)
2. 1940  Pinocchio (G)
3. 1940  Fantasia (G)
5. 1941  Dumbo (G)
11. 1946  Song of the South (G)
15. 1949  The Adventures of Ichabod and Mr. Toad (G)
16. 1950  Cinderella (G)
17. 1950  Treasure Island (PG)
18. 1951  Alice in Wonderland (G)
20. 1953  Peter Pan (G)
25. 1954  20,000 Leagues Under the Sea (G)
27. 1955  Lady and the Tramp (G)
36. 1957  Old Yeller (G)
40. 1959  Sleeping Beauty (G)
46. 1960  Pollyanna (G)
47. 1960  The Sign of Zorro
50. 1960  Swiss Family Robinson (G)
51. 1961  101 Dalmatians (G)
53. 1961  The Parent Trap
56. 1961  Babes in Toyland
68. 1963  The Sword in the Stone (G)
73. 1964  Mary Poppins (G)
86. 1967  The Jungle Book (G)
92. 1969  The Love Bug (G)
98. 1970  The Aristocats (G)
103. 1971  Bedknobs and Broomsticks (G)
112. 1973  Robin Hood (G)
119. 1975  Escape to Witch Mountain (G)
128. 1977  Freaky Friday (G)
130. 1977  The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh (G)
131. 1977  The Rescuers (G)
133. 1977  Petes Dragon (G)
147. 1981  The Fox and the Hound (G)
160. 1985  Return to Oz (PG)
161. 1985  The Black Cauldron (PG)
168. 1986  The Great Mouse Detective (G)
171. 1986  The Color of Money (Touchstone) (R)
174. 1987  Ernest Goes to Camp (Touchstone) (PG)
175. 1987  Benji the Hunted (G)
176. 1987  Adventures in Babysitting (Touchstone) (PG-13)
178. 1987  Cant Buy Me Love (Touchstone) (PG-13)
180. 1987  Three Men and a Baby (Touchstone) (PG)
181. 1987  Good Morning, Vietnam (Touchstone) (R)
186. 1988  Who Framed Roger Rabbit (Touchstone) (PG)
191. 1988  Ernest Saves Christmas (Touchstone) (PG)
192. 1988  Oliver & Company (G)
193. 1988  Beaches (Touchstone) (PG-13)
197. 1989  Dead Poets Society (Touchstone) (PG)
198. 1989  Honey, I Shrunk the Kids (PG)
199. 1989  Turner & Hooch (Touchstone) (PG)
203. 1989  The Little Mermaid (G)
206. 1990  Where the Heart Is (Touchstone) (R)
207. 1990  Pretty Woman (Touchstone) (R)
208. 1990  Ernest Goes to Jail (Touchstone) (PG)
209. 1990  Spaced Invaders (Touchstone) (PG)
214. 1990  DuckTales: the Movie, Treasure of the Lost Lamp (Disney Movietoons) (G)
217. 1990  The Rescuers Down Under (G)
218. 1990  Three Men and a Little Lady (Touchstone) (PG)
227. 1991  What About Bob? (Touchstone) (PG)
235. 1991  Ernest Scared Stupid (Touchstone) (PG)
237. 1991  Beauty and the Beast (G)
238. 1991  Father of the Bride (Touchstone) (PG)
244. 1992  Newsies (PG)
246. 1992  Encino Man (Hollywood Pictures) (PG)
247. 1992  Sister Act (Touchstone) (PG)
248. 1992  Honey, I Blew Up the Kid (PG)
250. 1992  3 Ninjas (Touchstone) (PG)
255. 1992  The Mighty Ducks (PG)
257. 1992  Aladdin (G)
259. 1992  The Muppet Christmas Carol (G)
263. 1993  Homeward Bound: The Incredible Journey (G)
267. 1993  Adventures of Huck Finn (PG)
268. 1993  Indian Summer (Touchstone) (PG-13)
270. 1993  Super Mario Bros. (Hollywood Pictures) (PG)
272. 1993  Life with Mikey (Touchstone) (PG)
273. 1993  Whats Love Got To Do With It (Touchstone) (R)
275. 1993  Hocus Pocus (PG)
279. 1993  The Joy Luck Club (Hollywood Pictures) (R)
282. 1993  Cool Runnings (PG)
283. 1993  Tim Burtons The Nightmare Before Christmas (Touchstone) (PG)
284. 1993  The Three Musketeers (PG)
285. 1993  Sister Act 2: Back in the Habit (Touchstone) (PG)
286. 1993  Tombstone (Hollywood) (R)
289. 1994  Iron Will (PG)
290. 1994  My Father the Hero (Touchstone) (PG)
291. 1994  Blank Check (PG)
292. 1994  Angie (Hollywood) (R)
293. 1994  The Ref (Touchstone) (R)
294. 1994  D2: The Mighty Ducks (PG)
298. 1994  When A Man Loves A Woman (Touchstone) (R)
300. 1994  The Lion King (G)
301. 1994  I Love Trouble (Touchstone) (PG)
302. 1994  Angels in the Outfield (PG)
303. 1994  In The Army Now (Hollywood) (PG)
304. 1994  Color Of Night (Hollywood) (R)
306. 1994  Camp Nowhere (Hollywood) (PG)
313. 1994  The Santa Clause (PG)
315. 1994  Rudyard Kiplings The Jungle Book (PG)
317. 1995  Bad Company (Touchstone) (R)
319. 1995  Jerky Boys (Caravan) (R)
320. 1995  Heavyweights (PG)
321. 1995  Man of the House (PG)
326. 1995  A Goofy Movie (G)
327. 1995  While You Were Sleeping (Hollywood) (PG)
328. 1995  A Pyromaniacs Love Story (Hollywood) (PG)
330. 1995  Mad Love (Touchstone) (PG-13)
331. 1995  Pocahontas (G)
332. 1995  Judge Dredd (Hollywood) (R)
333. 1995  Operation Dumbo Drop (PG)
335. 1995  A Kid in King Arthurs Court (PG)
338. 1995  The Big Green (PG)
339. 1995  Dead Presidents (Hollywood) (R)
341. 1995  The Scarlet Letter (Hollywood) (R)
344. 1995  Toy Story (G)
345. 1995  Father of the Bride Part II (Touchstone) (PG)
346. 1995  Nixon (Hollywood) (R)
347. 1995  Tom and Huck (PG)
348. 1996  Mr. Hollands Opus (Hollywood) (PG)
351. 1996  Muppet Treasure Island (G)
353. 1996  Up Close and Personal (Touchstone) (PG-13)
354. 1996  Homeward Bound II: Lost in San Francisco (G)
356. 1996  Little Indian, Big City (Touchstone) (PG)
357. 1996  James and the Giant Peach (G)
359. 1996  Last Dance (Touchstone) (R)
360. 1996  Boys (Touchstone) (PG-13)
364. 1996  The Hunchback of Notre Dame (G)
365. 1996  Phenomenon (Touchstone) (PG)
367. 1996  Jack (Hollywood) (PG-13)
368. 1996  First Kid (PG)
370. 1996  D3: The Mighty Ducks (PG)
372. 1996  Ransom (Touchstone) (R)
374. 1996  101 Dalmatians (Live) (G)
375. 1996  The Preachers Wife (Touchstone) (PG)
376. 1996  Evita (Hollywood) (PG)
383. 1997  Grosse Pointe Blank (Hollywood) (R)
384. 1997  Romy and Micheles High School Reunion (Touchstone) (R)
386. 1997  Con Air (Touchstone) (R)
387. 1997  Hercules (G)
388. 1997  George of the Jungle (PG)
390. 1997  Air Bud (PG)
396. 1997  Flubber (PG)
397. 1997  An American Werewolf in Paris (Hollywood) (R)
398. 1997  Mr. Magoo (PG)
400. 1998  Deep Rising (Hollywood) (R)
403. 1998  Meet the Deedles (PG)
404. 1998  He Got Game (Touchstone) (R)
405. 1998  The Horse Whisperer (Touchstone) (PG-13)
406. 1998  Six Days, Seven Nights (Touchstone) (PG-13)
407. 1998  Mulan (G)
408. 1998  Armageddon (Touchstone) (PG-13)
410. 1998  The Parent Trap (PG)
412. 1998  Simon Birch (Hollywood) (PG)
414. 1998  Beloved (Touchstone) (R)
415. 1998  The Water Boy (Touchstone) (PG-13)
416. 1998  Ill Be Home for Christmas (PG)
417. 1998  Enemy of the State (Touchstone) (R)
418. 1998  A Bugs Life (G)
422. 1999  My Favorite Martian (PG)
423. 1999  The Other Sister (Touchstone) (PG-13)
424. 1999  Dougs 1st Movie (G)
425. 1999  10 Things I Hate About You (Touchstone) (PG-13)
428. 1999  Tarzan (G)
429. 1999  Summer of Sam (Touchstone) (R)
430. 1999  Inspector Gadget (PG)
431. 1999  The Sixth Sense (Hollywood) (PG-13)
435. 1999  Mystery, Alaska (Hollywood) (R)
438. 1999  The Insider (Touchstone) (R)
439. 1999  Toy Story 2 (G)
440. 1999  Deuce Bigalow: Male Gigolo (Touchstone) (R)
442. 1999  Bicentennial Man (Touchstone) (PG)
443. 2000  Fantasia/2000 (IMAX) (G)
446. 2000  The Tigger Movie (G)
451. 2000  Dinosaur (PG)
452. 2000  Shanghai Noon (Touchstone) (PG-13)
453. 2000  Gone in 60 Seconds (Touchstone) (PG-13)
454. 2000  Disneys The Kid (PG)
455. 2000  Coyote Ugly (Touchstone) (PG-13)
458. 2000  Remember the Titans (PG)
459. 2000  Playing Mona Lisa (no label) (R)
460. 2000  Unbreakable (Touchstone) (PG-13)
461. 2000  102 Dalmatians (G)
462. 2000  The Emperors New Groove (G)
463. 2000  O Brother, Where Art Thou? (Touchstone) (PG-13)
464. 2001  Double Take (Touchstone) (PG-13)
465. 2001  Recess: Schools Out (G)
467. 2001  Pearl Harbor (Touchstone) (PG-13)
468. 2001  Atlantis: The Lost Empire (PG)
469. 2001  crazy/beautiful (Touchstone) (PG-13)
470. 2001  The Princess Diaries (G)
471. 2001  Bubble Boy (Touchstone) (PG-13)
473. 2001  Max Keebles Big Move (PG)
475. 2001  High Heels and Low Lifes (Touchstone) (R)
476. 2001  Monsters, Inc. (G)
479. 2002  Snow Dogs (PG)
480. 2002  The Count of Monte Cristo (Touchstone) (PG-13)
481. 2002  Return to Never Land (G)
482. 2002  Sorority Boys (Touchstone) (R)
483. 2002  The Rookie (G)
488. 2002  Lilo & Stitch (PG)
490. 2002  The Country Bears (G)
492. 2002  Spirited Away (Walt Disney Studios Presents) (PG)
494. 2002  Sweet Home Alabama (Touchstone) (PG-13)
495. 2002  Tuck Everlasting (PG)
496. 2002  Santa Clause 2 (G)
497. 2002  Treasure Planet (PG)
498. 2002  The Hot Chick (Touchstone) (PG-13)
500. 2003  The Recruit (Touchstone) (PG-13)
501. 2003  Shanghai Knights (Touchstone) (PG-13)
502. 2003  The Jungle Book 2 (G)
503. 2003  Bringing Down the House (Touchstone) (PG-13)
504. 2003  Piglets Big Movie (G)
506. 2003  Holes (PG)
507. 2003  The Lizzie McGuire Movie (PG)
508. 2003  Finding Nemo (G)
509. 2003  Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl (PG-13)
510. 2003  Freaky Friday (PG)
511. 2003  Open Range (Touchstone) (R)
512. 2003  Hope Springs (Touchstone) (PG-13)
513. 2003  Cold Creek Manor (Touchstone) (R)
514. 2003  Under the Tuscan Sun (Touchstone) (PG-13)
516. 2003  Brother Bear (G)
517. 2003  The Haunted Mansion (PG)
518. 2003  Calendar Girls (Touchstone) (PG-13)
521. 2004  Miracle (PG)
522. 2004  Confessions of a Teenage Drama Queen (PG)
523. 2004  Hidalgo (Touchstone) (PG-13)
531. 2004  King Arthur (Touchstone) (PG-13)
533. 2004  The Princess Diaries 2 (G)
536. 2004  Ladder 49 (Touchstone) (PG-13)
537. 2004  The Incredibles (PG)
538. 2004  National Treasure (PG)
541. 2005  Poohs Heffalump Movie (G)
542. 2005  The Pacifier (PG)
543. 2005  Ice Princess (G)
544. 2005  A Lot Like Love (Touchstone) (PG-13)
545. 2005  The Hitchhikers Guide To the Galaxy (Touchstone) (PG)
546. 2005  Howls Moving Castle (PG)
547. 2005  Herbie: Fully Loaded (G)
549. 2005  Sky High (PG)
552. 2005  The Greatest Game Ever Played (PG)
553. 2005  Shopgirl (R) (Touchstone)
554. 2005  Chicken Little (G)
555. 2005  The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and the Wardrobe (PG)
557. 2006  Glory Road (PG)
560. 2006  Eight Below (PG)
561. 2006. The Shaggy Dog (PG)
564. 2006. Stick It (Touchstone) (PG-13)
565. 2006. Goal! The Dream Begins (Touchstone) (PG)
566. 2006. Cars (G)
567. 2006. Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Mans Chest (PG-13)
568. 2006. Step Up (Touchstone) (PG-13)
569. 2006. Invincible (PG)
570. 2006. The Guardian (Touchstone) (PG-13)
571. 2006. The Prestige (Touchstone) (PG-13)
572. 2006. The Santa Clause 3: The Escape Clause (G)
578. 2007. Meet the Robinsons (G)
580. 2007. Pirates of the Caribbean: At Worlds End (PG-13)
581. 2007. Ratatouille (G)
583. 2007. Underdog (PG)
584. 2007. The Game Plan (PG)
585. 2007. Dan in Real Life (PG-13)
586. 2007. Enchanted (PG)
587. 2007. National Treasure: Book of Secrets (PG)
588. 2008. Hannah Montana & Miley Cyrus: Best of Both Worlds Concert (G)
589. 2008. Step Up 2 the Streets (Touchstone)(PG-13)
590. 2008. College Road Trip (G)
592. 2008. WALLE (G)
593. 2008. Swing Vote (Touchstone)(PG-13)
594. 2008. Tinker Bell (G)
598. 2008. High School Musical 3: Senior Year (G)
600. 2008. Bolt (PG)
602. 2009. Confessions of a Shopaholic (Touchstone) (PG)
603. 2009. Jonas Brothers: The 3D Concert Experience (G)
604. 2009. Race to Witch Mountain (PG)
605. 2009. Hannah Montana the Movie (G)
609. 2009. Up (PG)
610. 2009. The Proposal (Touchstone) (PG-13)
616. 2009. Tinker Bell and the Lost Treasure (G)
618. 2009. Disneys A Christmas Carol (PG)
620. 2009. The Princess and the Frog (G)
621. 2010. When in Rome (PG-13)
622. 2010. Alice in Wonderland (PG)
624. 2010. The Last Song (Touchstone) (PG)
626. 2010. Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time (PG-13)
627. 2010. Toy Story 3 (G)
628. 2010. The Sorcerers Apprentice (PG)
629. 2010. Step Up 3D (Touchstone) (PG-13)
632. 2010. Tinker Bell and the Great Fairy Rescue (G)
633. 2010. You Again (Touchstone) (PG)
634. 2010. Secretariat (PG)
635. 2010. Tangled (PG)
636. 2010. The Tempest (Touchstone/Miramax) (PG-13)
637. 2010. Tron: Legacy (PG)
645. 2011. Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides (PG-13)
646. 2011. Cars 2 (G)
647. 2011. Winnie the Pooh (G)
648. 2011. The Help (Touchstone/DreamWorks) (PG-13)
651. 2011. The Muppets (PG)


Wow I watch a lot of movies....301.....I am a Sad Sad individual....or I am just obsessed with Disney and movies!


----------



## sezmarque

I seen about 500 on the list.  I used to go see a movie about once a week when I was growing up and the movie rental store that I went to has since closed down had $1 days about twice a week and 5 movies for 5 days for $5 on older movies.


----------



## DisneyDan92

I have seen 183 of them


----------



## Lookthereshegoes

181


----------



## MouseMama11

228 for me


----------



## FantasiaMagic

I've seen about 80 - 81 including the new Wreck it Ralph!


----------



## rhonda_2003

316.  I think I spend too much time watching movies!


----------



## MinnieMeaghan

Only 106! I have some movies to watch!!


----------



## lovingeire

268


----------



## Duzzygirl

What a great list!  I came up with 224.  Some of them seemed very familiar, though not sure I actually sat and watched them or seen them in passing.


----------



## SAHDad

I'm only at 180 or thereabouts.  We have a good chunk of that here, plus some that are on the list, which I have yet to see.


----------



## zokaluse

I own 89 or 90 .. I think I missed one out first time reading but I may not have lol!
I've  seen 156, about another 30 odd on my list to buy when released & the others I've never heard of!


----------



## MaleficentsBFF

I've seen 109.


----------



## huntforjulia

Wow! Ive seen 282! plus about 25-30 I'm not sure of or only watched part. This is a Great List! In school I used to love movie day when we got to watch the disney educational movie's.


----------



## anniemck

205!!!  Yep, I am a freak... can even tell ya where I was for a couple of them. My first "date" was with a guy when I was 7 to see Apple Dumpling Gang Rides Again. I saw The Million Dollar Duck at a drive in when visiting family in Georgia in 1971 and I was 4. Saw both Escape From and Return To Witch Mountain with the summer camp I attended, as well as the Incredible Mr Limpett. And I know Emperors New Groove we saw with my best friend from high school, first time we had seen her in 10 years and we took my girls, her God Daughters to the movies. Loved it.


----------



## LauraLouLovesPooh

210! And proud of it!


----------

